# 1960 convertible impala



## vouges17

*2005 Canada*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

PM LONE STAR HE WANTS TO BUY YOUR 60 RAG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vouges17

The 60 drop when we was coming back from Canada we had a blow out on the trailer and had to drive from Canadian border to Fargo


----------



## vouges17

dont we wish gas was still like this?


----------



## wired61

somebody call Ken... :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 21 2008, 11:08 PM~10922754
> *PM LONE STAR HE WANTS TO BUY YOUR 60 RAG!!!!!!!!!
> *


putting 60 together, got a lot of pics to post


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 01:12 AM~10922776
> *putting 60 together,  got a lot of pics to post
> *


Ken is putting his money in a brief case for you right now. Cuanto?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 21 2008, 09:13 PM~10922783
> *Ken is putting his money in a brief case for you right now. Cuanto?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 21 2008, 11:12 PM~10922776
> *putting 60 together,  got a lot of pics to post
> *


Hay man it was good meeting you in Tulsa last week. Im glad u decided to start a topic cuz Ive been wanting to see your build up. Looks like one hell of a mission to get that car from Canada to Omaha :0 Keep posting the pics!


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## Skim

Keep emcoming I know u got a lot of pics :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

bought a parts car have to pull frame off so can take floors from it


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## Skim

solid donor


----------



## vouges17

*the 60 was broke down into 3 pieces*


----------



## vouges17




----------



## kandychromegsxr

WHOA!


----------



## vouges17

* I wanted all metal put back in her, she had been sitting sense 1967-2005 when I got her*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 21 2008, 11:56 PM~10923027
> *WHOA!
> *


Whoa is right. We were standing out in front of the hotel the morning before the Individuals picnic up in Tulsa and so we just started conversating about our cars and what not and next thing you know we were talking about our 2 rags and all the shit we were going through to make it all work. I was like "Why the fuck dont you have a build up topic on Layitlow!!" lol, 
On a serious note this cat is as down to earth as you can get and hes putting in major work on this rag.  I love to see this kinda shit you know half the fun is the struggle.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by vouges17+Jun 21 2008, 10:44 PM~10922955-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> crazy how cars dont look to bad on the outside
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vouges17_@Jun 21 2008, 10:40 PM~10922928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


then you take them apart!

good luck with the build cant wait to see more!!


----------



## wired61

my rag is about to break in 2 pieces...its so rusted


----------



## vouges17

*these are some of the rides I built and sold to fund the 60*


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 21 2008, 11:14 PM~10923138
> *my rag is about to break in 2 pieces...its so rusted
> *


Pics??????????


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

the gray monte was built at Streetlife by Todd


----------



## vouges17




----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 21 2008, 11:28 PM~10923238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a after and before pic? if so! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2008, 12:02 AM~10923064
> *Whoa is right. We were standing out in front of the hotel the morning before the Individuals picnic up in Tulsa and so we just started conversating about our cars and what not and next thing you know we were talking about our 2 rags and all the shit we were going through to make it all work. I was like "Why the fuck dont you have a build up topic on Layitlow!!" lol,
> On a serious note this cat is as down to earth as you can get and hes putting in major work on this rag.   I love to see this kinda shit you know half the fun is the struggle.
> *


yeh Skim thats real shit because of you I am now going to build it as a low low, I was going to put it back stock but fuck that you put real talk iin my ear and im going to run with. I got Street Riders (KC/Majestics) that going to do the set up and chrome, I kind of fucked up because *I already powdered coated everything black* but fuck it im going to build the shit out of the rag!!!


----------



## vouges17




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 12:36 AM~10923294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that catalog is only good for seeing what you need to get and nothin else! lol, high priced mofos. :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

dang! post pics faster!! looks like the cars already done!! you just teasing us!


----------



## vouges17

man my homie at the house showing me how to post pics, plus I wasnt going to put pics on at first because I was going stock but now I aint so I got a shit load of pics over the last 3 years she still aint done but I will finish posting so ya can see where im at now


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 12:08 AM~10923455
> *man my homie at the house showing me how to post pics, plus I wasnt going to put pics on at first because I was going stock  but now I aint so I got a shit load of pics over the last 3 years she still aint done but I will finish posting  so ya can see where im at now
> *


  sounds good


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2008, 12:59 AM~10923412
> *that catalog is only good for seeing what you need to get and nothin else! lol, high priced mofos. :biggrin:
> *


the catalog is high as fuck but sometimes them fools b the only mother fuckers in stock and you know if you need something at that time shiiiiiitttttt


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## 1TUFF62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 21 2008, 11:59 PM~10923412
> *that catalog is only good for seeing what you need to get and nothin else! lol, high priced mofos. :biggrin:
> *


x one hundred billon trillon . hey skim i use that book for a floor mat thats real g.


----------



## 1TUFF62

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF62_@Jun 22 2008, 12:16 AM~10923497
> *x  one  hundred billon trillon . hey skim i use that book for a floor mat thats real g.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF62_@Jun 22 2008, 01:16 AM~10923497
> *x  one  hundred billon trillon . hey skim i use that book for a floor mat thats real g.
> *


Originally the Owner of Impala Bobs "Robert Antebi" was going to call it "Impala Robs" but it sounded too much like he was robbin fools with them high ass prices so he changed it to Impala Bobs" :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Nice topic! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

nice work,,,,,its topics like these that gives slackers like me,,,motivation


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 02:36 AM~10923294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> I love the 59 Bel Air*


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 22 2008, 01:32 AM~10923687
> *nice work,,,,,its topics like these that gives slackers like me,,,motivation
> *


,,,


----------



## lone star

:0


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 22 2008, 12:29 AM~10923250
> *is that a after and before pic? if so! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeh thats before and after, a lot of cars I sold with out gettn pics


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

*pics of what she looked like in the fields of Canada*


----------



## vouges17

*matching #'s 348 with a 3 on the tree but im going to cut her now so I need auto tranny and column any help out there? If not I will probably do the chrome ones ive been looking at*


----------



## Hialeah56

try this :thumbsup: nice build
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Steering-Co...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Wanna sell that 348?


----------



## cutlass_rider

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 09:46 AM~10924656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics of what she looked like in the fields of Canada
> *


*
that the bizz homie keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2008, 11:25 AM~10924833
> *Wanna sell that 348?
> *


 no I just had the 348 re done cost me 3k, but the guy I bought the car from he only fucks with 58-61 el camino's & impala's I could holla at him 4 u hommie


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jun 22 2008, 11:28 AM~10924854
> *that the bizz homie keep up the good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 yeh thanks my guy 4 helping set up on lay it low til 4 in the morn/good looking out


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 01:38 PM~10924893
> *no I just had the 348 re done cost me 3k, but the guy I bought the car from he only fucks with 58-61 el camino's & impala's I could holla at him 4 u hommie
> *


No worries homie.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 22 2008, 11:15 AM~10924778
> *try this :thumbsup: nice build
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Steering-Co...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


 good looking out


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## kandychromegsxr

LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Is your 60 rag at StreetLife?


----------



## XLowLifeX

:thumbsup: nice work homie. keep it up


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2008, 01:29 PM~10925579
> *Is your 60 rag at StreetLife?
> *


no its in Omaha, Ne then once the body is fully put back together and painted it goes to Kc


----------



## cutlass_rider

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 11:03 AM~10925022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a can i get ride when it do...i just want to look cool :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

*pics of interior*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

You aint fucking around, power moves on this 60. Props to you.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2008, 06:11 PM~10927174
> *You aint fucking around, power moves on this 60.  Props to you.
> *


 thanks homie, I had to give up a lot for what I got and still given up more


----------



## vouges17

*pics of rechromed glass channels and new glass*


----------



## wired61

i was just bout to ask what color u were gonna go with :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

I was going to go back all og, but now I want HOK candy, and if the guts wouldnt been done candy apple green, but they are done so I guess candy apple red with silver base(not my first choice but it will work)


----------



## vouges17

*If some one has a 60 rag they can buy my interior 4 a cool price!!! I would need they old shit and some bread holla if interested.*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 08:41 PM~10927321
> *I was going to go back all og, but now I want HOK candy, and if the guts wouldnt been done candy apple green, but they are done so I guess candy apple red with silver base(not my first choice but it will work)
> *


Black wouldnt be so bad either. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

nice!! i love 60 rags.... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

yeh but that was offered og and I aint wit that no mo I want something to stand out like a mother fucker!!!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 22 2008, 06:48 PM~10927356
> *nice!! i love 60 rags.... :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks home boy


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 Clean


----------



## vouges17

thanks man I like 74 monte's 2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 08:51 PM~10927371
> *yeh but that was offered og and I aint wit that no mo I want something to stand out like a mother fucker!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## vouges17




----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 06:51 PM~10927371
> *yeh but that was offered og and I aint wit that no mo I want something to stand out like a mother fucker!!!
> *


i know of another 60' that went over seas that had a paintjob,,,that "stood out"....i think it was bright yelllow.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

yellow cool but not 4 me I alwayz paint shit candy green or blue


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 05:46 PM~10927340
> *If some one has a 60 rag they can buy my interior 4 a cool price!!! I would need they old shit and some bread holla if interested.
> *


red aint my favorite color but how much with my stock interior? pm me and let me know. 

I would do it OG sense you so close then start on something else


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 06:00 PM~10927457
> *any body  know what Doc charges 4 paint?
> *


 I wanna know too!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 22 2008, 05:05 PM~10927494
> *i know of another 60' that went over seas that had a paintjob,,,that "stood out"....i think it was bright yelllow.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 22 2008, 08:00 PM~10927840
> *I wanna know too!
> *


I thought about stock long and hard puffn then the thought came every body has a stock red 60 rag I dont want to b like every body else so candy it is!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 22 2008, 08:00 PM~10927838
> *red aint my favorite color but how much with my stock interior? pm me and let me know.
> 
> I would do it OG sense you so close then start on something else
> *


 2k


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 22 2008, 08:00 PM~10927838
> *red aint my favorite color but how much with my stock interior? pm me and let me know.
> 
> I would do it OG sense you so close then start on something else
> *


 Im not lookn to build nothin else I alwayz wanted a rag 59 or 60 so now that I have 1 I need to go all the way, candy frame on chrome pin stripped, super wet candy paint, crazy set up in trunk crazy crazy, and I will drive my shit all the time twisten on 13's


----------



## Royalty

Puttin in major work in pretty damn fast, looking good. Anybody saving impalas is good with me. :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by vouges17+Jun 22 2008, 07:08 PM~10927910-->
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about stock long and hard puffn then the thought came every body has a stock red 60 rag I dont want to b like every body else so candy it is!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea mines red too. was white OG
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 07:09 PM~10927922
> *2k
> *


ill think about it. but like you said everyone has a red 60 vert. i think 90% of the ones i see are red. i wanted to do a og blue. somewhere in the post your rides section is a silver with black top 60 rag that looked hott as hell


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 22 2008, 08:43 PM~10928161
> *yea mines red too. was white OG
> ill think about it.  but like you said everyone has a red 60 vert. i think 90% of the ones i see are red. i wanted to do a og blue. somewhere in the post your rides section is a silver with black top 60 rag that looked hott as hell
> *


 thats sounds hard as fuck I got to c, shit all im saying is im fucked on painting the car because I can only go wit white, black. red because of guts


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jun 22 2008, 08:39 PM~10928134
> *Puttin in major work in pretty damn fast, looking good.  Anybody saving impalas is good with me. :thumbsup:
> *


 not really its been 3yrs plus and still puttn her back together, but thanks trying make it look as good as I can


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 07:49 PM~10928200
> *thats sounds hard as fuck I got to c, shit all im saying is im fucked on painting the car because I can only go wit white, black. red because of guts
> 
> *


yea unless you trade or sell your guts would be hard to do it candy. if you goin to go candy then sell em dont look like you have half stepped so far so dont do it with the paint.

heres that silver one i was tellin ya i liked.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 22 2008, 08:06 PM~10927893
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 22 2008, 08:54 PM~10928244
> *yea unless you trade or sell your guts would be hard to do it candy. if you goin to go candy then sell em dont look like you have half stepped so far so dont do it with the paint.
> 
> heres that silver one i was tellin ya i liked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THATS HARD AS FUCK HOMIE, the guts I dont no if I can just take a lost where I am you get cracked up side yo head $$$$ and you have to wait a while to get it back, the only good shops around here are rod shops and they start @ 6k-15k


----------



## vouges17

and candy my painter said if I do silver base hok it will b very bright and close to guts what you think?


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by vouges17+Jun 22 2008, 07:58 PM~10928266-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS HARD AS FUCK HOMIE, the guts I dont no if I can just take a lost where I am you get cracked up side yo head $$$$ and you have to wait a while to get it back, the only good shops around here are rod shops and they start @ 6k-15k
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i was goin to order a kit from hubbards impala parts they said it was goin to take 8-10 weeks atleast
> <!--QuoteBegin-vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 08:00 PM~10928283
> *and candy my painter said if I do silver base hok it will b very bright and close to guts what you think?
> *


thats up to you. brandywine candy has always been one of my favorites. but i dont know about how it would match but there aint many candy red 60 drops i dont think i have ever seen one


----------



## vouges17

I was going candy apple


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2008, 06:48 PM~10927352
> *Black wouldnt be so bad either.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2008, 11:20 PM~10929391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


black on black looks good, I have red interior though


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 22 2008, 03:32 AM~10923687
> *nice work,,,,,its topics like these that gives slackers like me,,,motivation
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Scrapin63

:thumbsup: lookin hella good


----------



## L-BABY

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 03:53 PM~10927070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics of interior
> *


 :biggrin: A SLEEP!!!!!YOUR COLD BLOODED HOMIE...........
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

thanks to every 1 for they help and support thats what lowriding is about talking shit on a build good or bad that the business 4 show, I aint never built a car like this only dreams but now its 4 real so if I ask a dumb ass ? dont trip its my 1st time!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## vouges17

:uh:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Badd azz Homie, Nice project


----------



## cutlass_rider

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 23 2008, 08:11 PM~10936424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up homie..tell iggy im on my way in the morning so i can get started on my project... because the 63 is here


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jun 23 2008, 10:27 PM~10937155
> *Badd azz Homie, Nice project
> *


thanks, I c that 59 keep me up dated on that!!!


----------



## Loco 61

One Of My Favorite Pix....


----------



## vouges17




----------



## let_it_go

NICE BUILD UP TOPIC CLUB MEMBER  THE 60 IS COMING ALONG REAL NICE :thumbsup: I SEE YOU C.R. YALL BOYS GONNA MAKE ME GO FIND MY DREAM 66 RAG CAR :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES... COLD BLOODED RIDAZ C.C. 4 LIFE


----------



## rag61

man this is first class work here, i like what i see... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 24 2008, 08:36 PM~10944412
> *man this is first class work here, i like what i see... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :0 puttin in major work!


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 25 2008, 01:14 AM~10945761
> *X2  :0   puttin in major work!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jun 24 2008, 08:16 PM~10943714
> *NICE BUILD UP TOPIC CLUB MEMBER    THE 60 IS COMING ALONG REAL NICE :thumbsup:  I SEE YOU C.R. YALL BOYS GONNA MAKE ME GO FIND MY DREAM 66 RAG CAR :biggrin:  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES... COLD BLOODED RIDAZ C.C. 4 LIFE
> *


 thanks big homie


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 24 2008, 09:36 PM~10944412
> *man this is first class work here, i like what i see... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man Im trying


----------



## eseoso69

clean ride homie how did u find her


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Jun 25 2008, 02:28 PM~10949464
> *clean ride homie how did u find her
> *


ebay, I had just sold a tahoe/escalade 1995 its on lay it low , and the $ was burning a hole so I said shit I want a ragtop 59 or 60 got on ebay and a 59 just sold for 14k damn!! waited like 1 hour and a 60 rag had just started 3 min ago and they left a pnone# I asked the guy how much to stop the bidding he said 10k I said cool, next day drove to Canada


----------



## vouges17

*I need the chrome trim on my left door panel upper and lower any help would be good*


----------



## vouges17




----------



## FiveNine619

homie ur doing a kickass job.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77

Damn the build up is coming out real nice keep us posted.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass_rider

what up homie im might need you to go to desmoines wit me i think i found one in better condition then mine holla


----------



## cutlass_rider

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 25 2008, 01:37 PM~10949535
> *I need the chrome trim on my left door panel upper and lower any help would be good
> *


a call this guy he said he got over 450 cars from 57s to 70 it in carter lake (712)239 5245


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 25 2008, 02:34 PM~10949508
> *ebay, I had just sold a tahoe/escalade 1995 its on lay it low , and the $ was burning a hole so I said shit I want a ragtop 59 or 60 got on ebay and a 59 just sold for 14k damn!! waited like 1 hour and a 60 rag had just started 3 min ago and they left a pnone# I asked the guy how much to stop the bidding he said /I said cool, next day drove to Canada
> *


----------



## vouges17




----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

:0 :0 :0


----------



## L-BABY

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jun 23 2008, 09:49 PM~10937804
> *what up homie..tell iggy im on my way in the morning so i can get started on my project... because the 63 is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  GET IT IN RIDAZ....SLEEP & DAY DAY, YA'LL SOME COLDBLOODED MOTHA FUCKA'S :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jun 24 2008, 06:16 PM~10943714
> *NICE BUILD UP TOPIC CLUB MEMBER    THE 60 IS COMING ALONG REAL NICE :thumbsup:  I SEE YOU C.R. YALL BOYS GONNA MAKE ME GO FIND MY DREAM 66 RAG CAR :biggrin:  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES... COLD BLOODED RIDAZ C.C. 4 LIFE
> *


2X 58 RAGG FOR ME BIG HOMIE....


----------



## cutlass_rider

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 26 2008, 11:43 AM~10956293
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutlass_rider




----------



## 704 Sheen

:0


----------



## vouges17

been gone 4 a while but now im back


----------



## cutlass_rider

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jul 3 2008, 02:10 PM~11007102
> *  been gone 4 a while but now im back
> *


i done told you about closet jacking off stay out of there :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jul 3 2008, 11:56 PM~11010401
> *i done told you about closet jacking off stay out of there :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

so did you finally decide on the color after all :0


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 4 2008, 12:04 AM~11010460
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> so did you finally decide on the color after all :0
> *










silver base candy apple red


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jul 3 2008, 11:56 PM~11010401
> *i done told you about closet jacking off stay out of there :biggrin:
> *


 I like in in the closet :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

:0 this is how red I want the paint to be


----------



## vouges17

*I HOPE IT MATCHES?*


----------



## vouges17




----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jul 7 2008, 10:44 PM~11030115
> *
> *


Looks like a good color of choice!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 7 2008, 04:38 PM~11030481
> *Looks like a good color of choice!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## vouges17

IM THINKING AIR BAGS ON 13'S


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jul 8 2008, 04:10 PM~11040524
> *IM THINKING AIR BAGS ON 13'S
> *


 :0 :0 HERE COMES DRAMA :biggrin: :biggrin: 


LOOKS GOOD MAN


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 8 2008, 07:05 PM~11040955
> *:0  :0 HERE COMES DRAMA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> LOOKS GOOD MAN
> *


lol. Pete knows first hand


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jul 8 2008, 05:10 PM~11040524
> *IM THINKING AIR BAGS ON 13'S
> *


drama  if ya goin lowrider gotta juice it or youll get alot of shit!!! if ya thinkin of bags might as well go OG your almost there!


----------



## vouges17

> drama    if ya goin lowrider gotta juice it
> Now bags I can still hop, side 2 side, pancake, and possibly 3 wheel on 13's It would be hard lined oasis compressor that would air up in 20 sec custom made tanks and hopping bags or cylinders I could work on that shit my self if something breaks not have to depend on others to fix it or help me fix it so let me know what yah think


----------



## vouges17




----------



## Wizzard

Ive had a car on airbags, it was sweet for cruising but I dont think its comparable with hydraulics as long as you want to play with it. If you do the car the right way from the start your car will last with hydros.

I agree with kandychromegsxr, juice it or keep it O.G.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jul 5 2008, 08:49 AM~11016750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver base candy apple red
> *


Man i think i would have to go with fire engine red and a matching red top,man that sit would be hard imagine seeing that red top folding up in a chrome frame.I know if nothing else i would for sure juice it take it to pitbull and let them throw a custom set up in it,just my two cents.Loving the build up :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard+Jul 10 2008, 04:01 AM~11053441-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had a car on airbags, it was sweet for cruising but I dont think its comparable with hydraulics as long as you want to play with it. If you do the car the right way from the start your car will last with hydros.
> 
> I agree with kandychromegsxr,  juice it or keep it O.G.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big C_@Jul 10 2008, 04:31 PM~11058029
> *Man i think i would have to go with fire engine red and a matching red top,man that sit would be hard imagine seeing that red top folding up in a chrome frame.I know if nothing else i would for sure juice it take it to pitbull and let them throw a custom set up in it,just my two cents.Loving the build up :thumbsup:
> *


STILL DEBATING (JUICE/AIRBAGS) :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## b_diddy1

The biggest decision has to be play time. I have a 63 Impala bagged with 12 gallons of air and a engine mounted York compressor and I can really only lift and lay the car about 4 times before it starts not wanting to lock up.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jul 5 2008, 10:49 AM~11016750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver base candy apple red
> *


TO GET YOU CAR A BRIGHTER CANDY RED. YOU CAN DO A WHITE BASE COAT.......


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2008, 10:08 PM~11061029
> *TO GET YOU CAR A BRIGHTER CANDY RED. YOU CAN DO A WHITE BASE COAT.......
> *


 thanks homie I will let my painter know whats up
:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@Jul 10 2008, 09:54 PM~11060920
> *The biggest decision has to be play time. I have a 63 Impala bagged with 12 gallons of air and a engine mounted York compressor and I can really only lift and lay the car about 4 times before it starts not wanting to lock up.
> *


 well if you go wit a osis compressor that mf will fill tanks in 20-50 sec full, and it will even run a impact wrench with no tanks. I appreciate all the feed back
:yes:


----------



## vouges17

PICS OF THE DAY




































:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## vouges17

:yes: :yes:


----------



## vouges17

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jul 11 2008, 08:21 AM~11063004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


i am really liking this :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

looking good homie!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 08:53 PM~11074633
> *looking good homie!
> *


REAL GOOD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by rag61+Jul 12 2008, 06:41 PM~11073705-->
> 
> 
> 
> i am really liking this :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 09:53 PM~11074633
> *looking good homie!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 12 2008, 09:55 PM~11074648
> *REAL GOOD!! :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks again to all homies out there! :angel:


----------



## --JUICE--




----------



## daytons14

looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## El raton

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jul 12 2008, 06:41 PM~11073705
> *i am really liking this :thumbsup:
> *


really nice work you guys are doing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 209Goodfella

Props and Good Luck Homie on your '60. Much props from Impalas Car Club (Merced, CA) :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## chevyman

THAT WHAT UP HOMIE EVEN DIDNT KNOW YOU HADE A BUILD I C THAT MF COMING TOGETHER,PROPS AND GOOD LUCK AND STAY SUCKA FREE


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Jul 13 2008, 12:22 PM~11077278-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 05:56 PM~11096472
> *looks real good  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 15 2008, 08:26 PM~11097626
> *really nice work you guys are doing  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 04:13 PM~11105031
> *thanks for all the shit last night :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 09:38 AM~11110740
> *Props and Good Luck Homie on your '60. Much props from Impalas Car Club (Merced, CA)  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyman_@Jul 17 2008, 09:02 PM~11116129
> *THAT WHAT UP HOMIE EVEN DIDNT KNOW YOU HADE A BUILD I C THAT MF COMING TOGETHER,PROPS AND GOOD LUCK AND STAY SUCKA FREE
> *


 thats whats up to all the homies out there 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

Looking good!  
If your thinking airbags just do it homie, whats most important is that you can lay it low and ride 13´s on it!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 18 2008, 01:52 AM~11118312
> *Looking good!
> If your thinking airbags just do it homie, whats most important is that you can lay it low and ride 13´s on it!
> *


thats exactly what I was saying good looking homie


----------



## vouges17

*THIS IS A OASIS 4000 THE AIR COMPRESSOR IM GOING TO USE*


----------



## daytons14

bags are the way to go I have to get up there and see it again


----------



## gold70monte

Slow Down you killin em....Cant wait until my monte is finished


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

change in my build up!! No longer doing red and white interior or candy red now im going to do candy green with white or tan interior, any want red and white interior 750 and its yours(would need your old shit) :wave: :wave:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## Skim

white guts :nono:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2008, 02:07 PM~11247779
> *white guts :nono:
> *


thats the way the red interior kits come, unless u get them custom made...im goin red on mine.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2008, 03:07 PM~11247779
> *white guts :nono:
> *


whats wrong with white guts? I guess it will get a little dirty!!!
:yes:


----------



## vouges17

THIS IS CLOSE 2 THE GREEN


----------



## vouges17

WERE CAN YOU GET THE OG SKIRTS FROM?


----------



## Skim

U can get the stock skirts on ebay but if you want the og cruiser skirts be ready to spend that grip


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

sweet!!!!!!!!1


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2008, 10:08 PM~11250440
> *U can get the stock skirts on ebay but if you want the og cruiser skirts be ready to spend that grip
> *


thanks homie, what about some after market ones are they any good?


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## redrum702

TTT


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 4 2008, 06:16 AM~11252460
> *thanks homie, what about some after market ones are they any good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~

Looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star

u get those pictures yet


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2008, 05:22 PM~11345734
> *u get those pictures yet
> *


email was having problem , I was at work when I hit up the site you should have them now :yes:


----------



## vouges17

going to go with 14x60 skirts :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

think I fucked up because I just got my bumpers back from being rechromed and now I have the cont kit can I cut the bumper with out fucking up bumper?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 17 2008, 06:36 AM~11363678
> *think I fucked up because I just got my bumpers back from being rechromed and now I have the cont kit can I cut the bumper with out fucking up bumper?
> *


its not that easy,number one you need a 59 bumper.....check out my replys on Lonestars build up thread.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 17 2008, 06:34 AM~11363670
> *going to go with 14x60 skirts :biggrin:
> *


those wont work with out,has to be the 12x60's


Dont do the airbags,people are going to clown you.I have a bagged car now and I hate it,Its getting an aircraft setup this winter.

also,it seems like you want to go "bright" as far as paint to make it "pop",sometimes less is more and the more subtle colors speak more when you pay attention to detail.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 17 2008, 07:34 AM~11363670
> *going to go with 14x60 skirts :biggrin:
> *


You need the 12x60


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 17 2008, 12:27 PM~11364826
> *those wont work with out,has to be the 12x60's
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2008, 01:16 PM~11365129
> *You need the 12x60
> *


found some 12x60 they are missing chrome how hard is it 2 get chrome?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 17 2008, 11:27 AM~11364826
> *those wont work with out,has to be the 12x60's
> Dont do the airbags,people are going to clown you.I have a bagged car now and I hate it,Its getting an aircraft setup this winter.
> 
> also,it seems like you want to go "bright" as far as paint to make it "pop",sometimes less is more and the more subtle colors speak more when you pay attention to detail.
> *


i thought they would work just be closer to the side molding...i dont know


vogue17....this week


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 10:21 PM~11368615
> *i thought they would work just be closer to the side molding...i dont know
> vogue17....this week
> *


I thought they would 2 fuck it I will have to just find some complete 12x60, now cont kit I have to get a 59 bumper? shiiiit


----------



## vouges17

got rid of red interior kit today now im ready to get either a custom interior or a green kit from cars :around:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

sold elco 2 and got back a lot of trim from chrome shop


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 20 2008, 05:57 PM~11396714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


14x60.....on the top one...


----------



## vouges17

14x60 dont look bad at all :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 21 2008, 05:06 PM~11405190
> *14x60 dont look bad at all :0
> *


they hit the body line :nono:


----------



## daytons14

yo sleep got the rear end dropped the a arms ready to start tearing that shit down rear spring kit isnt going to work so plane B :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by daytons14_@Aug 24 2008, 08:42 AM~11423609
> *yo sleep got the rear end dropped the a arms ready to start tearing that shit down rear spring kit isnt going to work so plane B  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like you are 1 busy motha fucka, good 4 u it shouldnt be that bad once you pull off the shit off the regal  hit me if i can help


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 20 2008, 08:57 PM~11396714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you're a Surfer and frequent the beach, get the 14x60's. If you styling like a mafucca and want to school all the herring, then cop you a set of 12x60's.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2008, 09:49 AM~11430825
> *If you're a Surfer and frequent the beach, get the 14x60's.  If you styling like a mafucca and want to school all the herring, then cop you a set of 12x60's.
> *


shit im looking 4 12x60 every pair I find is missing trim, and I wont do 14x60 it goes over body line to bad if I have 2 I will do a new pair


----------



## vouges17

if some 1 has a pair of cruisers 12x60 hit me with a pm


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 25 2008, 07:25 PM~11434955
> *if some 1 has a pair of cruisers 12x60 hit me with a pm
> *


FIVENINE619 has a pair but I don't know if he'll come off them. Hit'em up see what he says.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 3 2008, 01:22 PM~11247586
> *change in my build up!! No longer doing red and white interior or candy red now im going to do candy green with white or tan interior, any want red and white interior 750 and its yours(would need your old shit) :wave:  :wave:
> *


damn i never seen this!! lol i could have beet lonestar to the punch!!


so you goin to bag it? or juice? might as well juice it with a wrapped hardtop frame so i can get the vert one lol


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 26 2008, 12:00 AM~11439167
> *damn i never seen this!! lol i could have beet lonestar to the punch!!
> so you goin to bag it? or juice? might as well juice it with a wrapped hardtop frame so i can get the vert one lol
> *


naw im going to keep the vert frame I have a hard top frame 2, im still going 2 bag it all I want to do is lay ass down so bags wont be that bad


----------



## vouges17

getting ready to go pick up 348(pics coming soon) just had it rebuilt, I need to know do I keep stock carb and have it rebuilt or aftermarket :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0


----------



## vouges17

I like this color


----------



## vouges17

348 was just redone picked up yesterday, now its time to add chrome


----------



## vouges17

continental kit is here also with a lot of rechromed items and powder coated items
















A LITTLE DUSTY


----------



## vouges17

RECHROMED NOT AFTER MARKET STILL A LITTLE DUSTY :yes: :yes:


----------



## lone star

go head n sell me the conti kit...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2008, 09:47 AM~11449708
> *go head n sell me the conti kit...
> *


Ha!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

You must of read this book...


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2008, 07:47 AM~11449708
> *go head n sell me the conti kit...
> *


naw big dog im going to keep it but I think I can find you 1 for a good price homie


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2008, 08:56 AM~11450018
> *You must of read this book...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

still looking for 12x60's


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 27 2008, 10:03 PM~11455707
> *still looking for 12x60's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Looking out for ya homie... He's a little high on the price, but you can get him down to $1500.00*


----------



## vouges17

BEEN GONE FOR A WHILE BUT GOT NEW PICS


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Sep 22 2008, 07:42 AM~11663047
> *BEEN GONE  FOR A WHILE BUT GOT NEW PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks Good!


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

TODAY IM GOING TO HAVE FRAME POWDER COATED A DIFFERENT COLOR THAN BLACK!!


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman

Vogues17!

I tried to call you but your number doesn't work! I had a pair of Skirts for you.

The number you gave me said "number is not in service".

X


----------



## phatandlovingit

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Sep 23 2008, 06:34 AM~11673504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 1 2008, 10:30 PM~11756193
> *Vogues17!
> 
> I tried to call you but your number doesn't work!  I had a pair of Skirts for you.
> 
> The number you gave me said "number is not in service".
> 
> X
> *


I hit you with a pm with my new # I always for get I changed #'s :420:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 22 2008, 02:32 PM~11666241-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Looks Good!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 10:33 PM~11756221
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Oct 1 2008, 10:54 PM~11756402
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 THANKS IM TRYING TO GET HER DONE 1 DAY AT A TIME :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:nicoderm:


----------



## vouges17

TODAY IM GOING TO HAVE FRAME POWDER COATED A DIFFERENT COLOR THAN BLACK


----------



## vouges17

GOING TO USE ONE OF THESE GREENS FOR 60 VERT 1 TEST DOOR 4 DIFFERENT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

the left panel! :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

I say the right :0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by vouges17+Oct 2 2008, 08:13 AM~11758059-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO USE ONE OF THESE GREENS FOR 60 VERT 1 TEST DOOR 4 DIFFERENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 08:50 AM~11758295
> *the left panel! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Austin Ace_@Oct 2 2008, 01:37 PM~11760660
> *I say the right :0
> *


one of the top ones is what im going to use :dunno:


----------



## specspec




----------



## lone star

whats good homie???


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2008, 06:04 PM~11805188
> *whats good homie???
> *


shit working like a mf, did buy my wife a project ride over the weekend, what about you I see your ride is coming along good


----------



## vouges17

just got the frame back looks good will post pics later tonight uffin:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

BODY SHOP IS COMING ALONG GOOD THEY ARE STARTING TO CLEAN UP WELDS


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

wondering were I can find lower front quarter patch or should I just put a small metal patch in ?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 30 2008, 05:27 PM~12018508
> *wondering were I can find lower front quarter patch or should I just put a small metal patch in ?
> *


just going to cut out old piece and put in new metal


----------



## LaidbackLuis

just read your entire topic bro. Damn i'm impressed :0


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 9 2008, 09:32 AM~12104205
> *just read your entire topic bro. Damn i'm impressed  :0
> *


I appreciate the look its going a little slow but im not in 2 big of a rush!


----------



## vouges17

STILL LOOKING FOR 12X60 SKIRTS WITH TRIM IM NOT LOOKING TO GET CRACKED BUT WILL PAY A GOOD AMOUNT!


----------



## vouges17




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 30 2008, 01:44 PM~12016552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## vouges17

BODY SHOP STARTED SEAM SEALING BELLY


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

> FUCKED UP AND WAISTED $$$ ON FRAME NOW IM GOING TO HAVE THE FRAME DONE UP THEN KANDY PAINTED! I KEEP GOING ASSWERD BACKWERDS


----------



## vouges17

looking for some daytons 13 or 14 :around:


----------



## lone star

all chrome daytons or???


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2008, 08:21 PM~12150213
> *all chrome daytons or???
> *


chrome or all gold centers daytons!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 14 2008, 10:08 AM~12155665
> *chrome or all gold centers daytons!
> *


i got the all chrome 72s on my car....


----------



## vouges17

I dont know if im going 72 or 100's


----------



## vouges17

found some skirts thanks to the homie LONESTAR


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 18 2008, 08:24 PM~12194455
> *found some skirts thanks to the homie LONESTAR
> *


 :0


----------



## 94 fleet

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 30 2008, 04:27 PM~12018508
> *wondering were I can find lower front quarter patch or should I just put a small metal patch in ?
> *


they do sell them... not too bad of a price either.. had to do a complete quarter on mine


----------



## vouges17

MORE WORK


----------



## vouges17




----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2008, 01:55 PM~12156759
> *i got the all chrome 72s on my car....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 19 2008, 01:40 PM~12202228
> *:uh:
> *


lolololol


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 19 2008, 03:17 PM~12202520
> *lolololol
> *


  :420:


----------



## vouges17

LITTLE MORE WORK DONE


----------



## FiveNine619

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## vouges17

got some 14 daytons 100 spokes today  , decided to do a chrome undercarriage so off to the chrome shop in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

lookin good


----------



## sjcaddy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619+Nov 23 2008, 05:43 PM~12236883-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 11:30 PM~12239686
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 12:31 AM~12240064
> *lookin good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sjcaddy_@Nov 24 2008, 07:22 AM~12240873
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


  :420:


----------



## vouges17

> got some 14 daytons 100 spokes today  ,  decided to do a chrome undercarriage so off to the chrome shop in the morning :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE DUSTY HAD BEEN WORKING IN GARAGE BUT REAL DAYTONS NO CHECKS OR CURBS OR NO RUST, ALSO GOT SOME 12X60 METAL CRUISERS WITH TRIM SHOULD BE HERE IN ABOUT A WEEK! :biggrin: :420:


----------



## eastbay_drop

the kandy green will look nice! heres a pic of my boys car from oakland


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 26 2008, 01:12 PM~12264845
> *the kandy green will look nice! heres a pic of my boys car from oakland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :420: thanks


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 01:27 PM~12264994
> *
> *


 :420:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:420: uffin:


----------



## vouges17

just about finished with lower fender, had to pound it out cut out cancer and make a metal patch for it


----------



## vouges17

LITTLE MORE BLOCKING AND SANDING AND IT SHOULD BE AS GOOD AS NEW


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 2 2008, 04:06 AM~12310185
> *just about finished with lower fender, had to pound it out cut out cancer and make a metal patch for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :420:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 30 2008, 05:27 PM~12018508
> *wondering were I can find lower front quarter patch or should I just put a small metal patch in ?
> *


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty

Looks Good! What Kinda Motor And Tranny You Gonna Run?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 2 2008, 01:42 PM~12313192
> *Looks Good! What Kinda Motor And Tranny You Gonna Run?
> *


348 OG and a manual 4 speed on the floor


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 94 fleet

> _Originally posted by vouges17+Dec 2 2008, 03:10 AM~12310189-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 03:26 AM~12310208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vouges17_@Dec 2 2008, 07:23 PM~12317278
> *348 OG and a manual 4 speed on the floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 
:thumbsup: very nice


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Dec 2 2008, 10:02 PM~12318631
> *:0  :cheesy:
> :thumbsup: very nice
> *


  :biggrin: uffin: :420: thanks 4 the look!


----------



## Black86Cutty

Thats Wats Up!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BIG MIKE 64

:biggrin: KEEP UP THE NICE WORK SHES LOVLEY :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## rolling deep

verey nice dowing a owsome job on the car.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s+Dec 2 2008, 09:41 PM~12318340-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 3 2008, 01:02 AM~12320810
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG MIKE [email protected] 3 2008, 06:14 AM~12321744
> *:biggrin: KEEP UP THE NICE WORK SHES LOVLEY :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 06:33 AM~12321760
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rolling deep_@Dec 3 2008, 12:45 PM~12323821
> *verey nice dowing a owsome job on the car.
> *


thanks homies  :420:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 23 2008, 02:48 PM~12236066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LITTLE MORE WORK DONE
> *


lookin good,,,maybe one day ill be at this point....keep up the good work!!!!!!!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 4 2008, 08:01 AM~12332467
> *lookin good,,,maybe one day ill be at this point....keep up the good work!!!!!!!
> *


you will, its been a long time coming and im still not done keep getting the run around on a lot shit I guess I have to be cool and wait : :yessad:


----------



## ROBERTO G

:0 fucken crazy as build up


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 4 2008, 08:19 AM~12332539
> *:0 fucken crazy  as build up
> *


tell me :loco: :420: :guns: uffin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 4 2008, 12:07 PM~12334297
> *tell me :loco:  :420:  :guns:  uffin:
> *


 :uh: a crazy high gun man smokes? :dunno:


----------



## vouges17

GOT SKIRTS TODAY 12 X 60  :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

2 MORE PICS 12 X 60 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 5 2008, 06:51 PM~12347940
> *2 MORE PICS 12 X 60  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## lone star

foxcraft, look nice


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy+Dec 5 2008, 08:34 PM~12348890-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Dec 6 2008, 12:59 AM~12351257
> *foxcraft, look nice
> *


thanks, now I have to find the scuff, stars, and exhaust ports! :420:


----------



## vouges17

:biggrin: just got door panel trim, needs to be polished now I have it all :biggrin:


----------



## gold70monte

The car is coming along nicely....keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Skim

quote=vouges17,Dec 2 2008, 04:10 AM~12310189]








[/quote]


Keep up the progress homeboy. Its coming right along.


----------



## vouges17




----------



## lone star

nice find


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2008, 06:16 AM~12376877
> *nice find
> *


I know thats some hard shit to find, and the bitches on ebay made the price high as a mf :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by gold70monte_@Dec 8 2008, 06:26 PM~12371492
> *The car is coming along nicely....keep up the good work!!!
> *


thanks ! Hows that monte coming?


----------



## vouges17

> quote=vouges17,Dec 2 2008, 04:10 AM~12310189]


Keep up the progress homeboy. Its coming right along. 
[/quote]

slow progress but I aint really trippin, I want this bitch to turn out good!


----------



## Loco 61

> *slow progress but I aint really trippin,  I want this bitch to turn out good!*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2008, 11:11 AM~12378491
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :420:


----------



## gold70monte

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 9 2008, 12:05 PM~12378448
> *thanks ! Hows that monte coming?
> *


Slow motion!!! It will hopefully be done by the summer... you will know when its done all you will have to do is look outside and see the burnt rubber from one end of your block to the next.... :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by gold70monte_@Dec 10 2008, 09:14 AM~12387835
> *Slow motion!!! It will hopefully be done by the summer... you will know when its done all you will have to do is look outside and see the burnt rubber from one end of your block to the next.... :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: look out the window and hear that motor knocking smoke coming out the exhaust and calling a tow truck for you :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## gold70monte

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 10 2008, 10:20 PM~12394642
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  look out the window and hear that motor knocking smoke coming out the exhaust and calling a tow truck for you :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: Hey hey hey calm down with all that motor breaking down talk....you know damn well I'm smoking up your block this summer homie and it wont be a blown head gasket. That drop you have wont catch me at any time :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Its all love homeboy just get the car done so we can bend a few blocks


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by gold70monte_@Dec 10 2008, 11:03 PM~12396016
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Hey hey hey calm down with all that motor breaking down talk....you know damn well I'm smoking up your block this summer homie and it wont be a blown head gasket. That drop  you have wont catch me at any time :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Its all love homeboy just get the car done so we can bend a few blocks
> *


 you know it home boy, this weekend I will probably start putting motor in malibu!


----------



## vouges17

got some pics of frame


----------



## sanhonda22

:worship: 

Nice worked. I am very impressed with the dedication from day 1. I dont believe how this car is truly built from the ground up. :worship:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 17 2008, 06:56 PM~12458741
> *:worship:
> 
> Nice worked. I am very impressed with the dedication from day 1. I dont believe how this car is truly built from the ground up.  :worship:
> *


thanks homie, a lot time and bs but still working away!


----------



## vouges17

GOT SOME PARTS BACK


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mikescustoms

BAD ASS CAR HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by ccarriii+Dec 30 2008, 04:22 PM~12562103-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mikescustoms_@Dec 30 2008, 08:32 PM~12564021
> *BAD ASS CAR HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


thanks 4 the  look


----------



## Indio123

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 30 2008, 11:58 PM~12566450
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## gold70monte

Damn the Car looking good


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by gold70monte_@Jan 6 2009, 09:11 PM~12626843
> *Damn the Car looking good
> *


naw not yet big homie but I did get the interior started should be finished in about a week, frame 2-3 weeks, also decided to do 700 r 4 dropped that bitch off yesterday to have the shell dipped so im on my way :biggrin: :420: now I have to find some auto pedals :0 I think im going to sale my manual column and pedals on ebay :0


----------



## vouges17

any body know where I can find some auto pedals for a 59-60 ?</span>, <span style=\'color:green\'>also if any body needs some manual shit I have it all


----------



## vouges17

GOT AUTO COLUMN AND PEDALS STILL LOOKING 4 SCUFF GUARDS


----------



## vouges17

FRAME WORK JUST GETTING FINISHED READY FOR PAINT, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MY FIRST CANDY FRAME!!! :biggrin: POST PICS LATER ON TODAY


----------



## lone star

picssss


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2009, 05:11 PM~12681995
> *picssss
> *


 at work, but do have pics :biggrin: will post later tonight


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 12 2009, 06:47 PM~12683620
> *at work, but do have pics :biggrin:  will post later tonight
> *


i just dropped mine off at the shop, finally puttin that interior kit to use


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2009, 08:26 PM~12684109
> *i just dropped mine off at the shop, finally puttin that interior kit to use
> *


that shit is going to look good, shit you making me feel like im moving in slow motion! :0


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## 94 fleet

looking good bro


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

a liitle dusty</span>


----------



## vouges17

pics of frame


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

rear speaker


----------



## FiveNine619

looks good homie


----------



## vouges17

DAMN!


----------



## vouges17




----------



## gold70monte

That damn frame is sick homie. good job!!! Man you making me wanna get my frame redone.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by gold70monte_@Jan 13 2009, 10:21 PM~12697120
> *That damn frame is sick homie. good job!!! Man you making me wanna get my frame redone.
> *






















just trying to get this bitch done!


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 13 2009, 08:43 PM~12695946
> *pics of frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty

You Gonna Lift It?(Hydros)


----------



## mikescustoms

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 bad assssssssssssssss


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 11:02 AM~12701252
> *You Gonna Lift It?(Hydros)
> *


stock, may be in the future juice or bags  can't find know shop in Nebraska to cut this bitch been tying to hook up wit some kc shops


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by mikescustoms_@Jan 14 2009, 11:48 AM~12701674
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  bad assssssssssssssss
> *



thanks homie


----------



## vouges17

looking for some seat trim for a 59-60 implala in good shape let me know whats out there!


----------



## mikescustoms

CHECK OUT MY RIDE HOMIE...I'VE BEEN WHERE YOU ARE NOW ...WITH A GREEN FRAME :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 13 2009, 10:39 PM~12695909
> *a liitle dusty</span>
> *


----------



## Skim

Frame came out nice. I would have traded kenny interiors and ran the tan in there  still that cr has come a long ways and fast!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 15 2009, 10:31 AM~12712191
> *Frame came out nice. I would have traded kenny interiors and ran the tan in there   still that cr has come a long ways and fast!
> *


I liked the red but I wanted to do some different shit, thought about 59 interior but couldnt find nothing to match color I wanted to paint the 60, the white is going to look good once its all finished!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 15 2009, 09:16 AM~12711675
> *
> *


  it's all good !


----------



## racerboy

nice! :biggrin:


----------



## tigerman68

just seen some 1 named lonestar 60 rag his shit is nice can't wait to see yours finished, just put the 68 rag on a topic about a hour ago take a look Sleep! :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by tigerman68_@Jan 19 2009, 07:24 PM~12752279
> *just seen some 1 named lonestar 60 rag his shit is nice can't wait to see yours finished, just put the 68 rag on a topic about a hour ago take a look Sleep! :biggrin:
> *


 real funny thats the homie from texas who I sold interior 2 his shit is sweet


----------



## vouges17

<span style='color:green'>and interior guy showed up to fit back seats and panels :cheesy:


----------



## vouges17

little more work done to the 60 also


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 19 2009, 06:38 PM~12753097
> *just got the frame re cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and upholstry guy came to fit back seat and door panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD BRO, BUT YOU SHOULD HAVE WENT WITH SOME ORIGINAL 60 IMPALA PATTERNS IN YOUR UPHOLSTERY IMO. 

LOOKS GOOD THOUGH, HERES A FEW PICS OF MY 60 WHEN I HAD THE INTERIOR DONE.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 19 2009, 08:45 PM~12753173
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO, BUT YOU SHOULD HAVE WENT WITH SOME ORIGINAL 60 IMPALA PATTERNS IN YOUR UPHOLSTERY IMO.
> 
> LOOKS GOOD THOUGH, HERES A FEW PICS OF MY 60 WHEN I HAD THE INTERIOR DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that duz look **** good but when I was picking out patterns I waz on :420: and everthing looked and sounded good! uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 19 2009, 06:48 PM~12753208
> *that duz look **** good but when I was picking out patterns I waz on 1 and everthing looked and sounded good! uffin:  :420:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 19 2009, 10:45 PM~12753173
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO, BUT YOU SHOULD HAVE WENT WITH SOME ORIGINAL 60 IMPALA PATTERNS IN YOUR UPHOLSTERY IMO.
> 
> LOOKS GOOD THOUGH, HERES A FEW PICS OF MY 60 WHEN I HAD THE INTERIOR DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see shit stains on those seats..... :uh:


----------



## vouges17

fitting back seat and panels


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 19 2009, 07:02 PM~12753413
> *I see shit stains on those seats.....  :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: I'M THE SHITS.........
























































































STAINS.


----------



## vouges17

QUOTE(SIXONEFORLIFE @ Jan 19 2009, 07:02 PM) 
I see shit stains on those seats.....


> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 19 2009, 09:16 PM~12753628
> *:yes:  :yes: I'M THE SHITS.........
> STAINS.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 19 2009, 11:16 PM~12753628
> *:yes:  :yes: I'M THE SHITS.........
> STAINS.
> *


Charmin helps.


----------



## racerboy

i like the interior...


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 19 2009, 09:30 PM~12753871
> *i like the interior...
> *


at least 1 person likes it thanks homie
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jan 19 2009, 07:29 PM~12753845-->
> 
> 
> 
> Charmin helps.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SHARTED. :happysad: :wow: :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 07:30 PM~12753871
> *i like the interior...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vouges17_@Jan 19 2009, 07:32 PM~12753885
> *at least 1 person likes it thanks homie
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I LIKE IT ALSO BRO


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 19 2009, 09:39 PM~12754060
> *I SHARTED.  :happysad:  :wow:  :|
> X2
> I LIKE IT ALSO BRO
> *


 :biggrin:  
:420: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

just dropped off wifey's project ride 78 malibu puttin magenta on it need 14's to match wouldnt mind dayton's but chinas will work 




























some thing like the color she wants it


----------



## lone star

almost ready for paint


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2009, 10:30 PM~12755036
> *almost ready for paint
> *


 almost I want to make sure they dont for get any thing still have to shave fire wall hoping it could be painted by march


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS

looking very nice ,,, mad props :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Jan 20 2009, 02:00 PM~12761257
> *looking very nice ,,, mad props :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## vouges17

GOT A FEW PARTS BACK TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

have to drop tranny off and have it built don't know what size stall converter to put in it :ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 20 2009, 09:19 PM~12764242
> *GOT A FEW PARTS BACK TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Silver plated?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 20 2009, 09:00 PM~12765318
> *Silver plated?
> *


some new powder coating shit


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 20 2009, 11:02 PM~12765339
> *some new powder coating shit
> *


 :0


----------



## vouges17

did under carriage 2


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

any body know about the under dash heat and ac? can I shave fire wall or do I have to leave heater box :nicoderm:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looks nice!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 21 2009, 10:56 AM~12770326
> *Looks nice!
> *


thanks 4 the loook
:wow:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

LITTLE MORE WORK


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1

Coming out sick!!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jan 22 2009, 06:13 PM~12785065-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHE1_@Jan 22 2009, 06:17 PM~12785099
> * Coming out sick!!
> *


 :biggrin: :420: :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 23 2009, 12:30 AM~12788024
> *:biggrin:  :420:  :wave:
> *


:420:


----------



## vouges17

uffin:


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 19 2009, 07:52 PM~12754317
> *just dropped off wifey's project ride 78 malibu puttin magenta on it need 14's to match wouldnt mind dayton's but chinas will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some thing like the color she wants it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHE'S PROBABLY CURB THEM D'z ANYWAYS. :biggrin:


----------



## specspec




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 20 2009, 07:21 PM~12764257
> *have to drop tranny off and have it built don't know what size stall converter to put in it :ugh:
> *


All depends on if u have a small block / big block, cam duration what gears in the rear end etc.... basically what it really boils down to is it really depends on the engine you plan to run.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 23 2009, 01:32 PM~12793306
> *All depends on if u have a small block / big block, cam duration what gears in the rear end etc.... basically what it really boils down to is it really depends on the engine you plan to run.
> *


 348 is what I just had built


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 23 2009, 12:51 PM~12792907
> *SHE'S PROBABLY CURB THEM D'z ANYWAYS.  :biggrin:
> *


 4 real
:nono:


----------



## lone star

i see that boy roofed up in the malibu, maynee


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 23 2009, 10:41 PM~12797669
> *348 is what I just had built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Now Thats What I Need....


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 25 2009, 10:30 PM~12813667
> *:0 Now Thats What I Need....
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

very nice


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 26 2009, 01:31 PM~12818656
> *very nice
> *



thanks


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by vouges17+Jan 19 2009, 09:52 PM~12754317-->
> 
> 
> 
> just dropped off wifey's project ride 78 malibu puttin magenta on it need 14's to match wouldnt mind dayton's but chinas will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some thing like the color she wants it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Jan 25 2009, 07:47 PM~12811755
> *i see that boy roofed up in the malibu, maynee
> *


A bull shit roof im going 2 put a pull back on it 1 day :ugh:


----------



## vouges17

just got back all trim from being repolished and rechromed also picked up interior had to leave door panels new felt just showed up today! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

damn i got a felt kit on ebay right now going cheap...u should have told me!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2009, 09:59 AM~12847235
> *damn i got a felt kit on ebay right now going cheap...u should have told me!
> *


 damn I got cracked a bill :angry:


----------



## vouges17

I LIKE IT SO WHAT :0


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 21 2009, 09:17 AM~12770001
> *any body know about the under dash heat and ac? can I shave fire wall or do I have to leave heater box :nicoderm:
> *


You Can Shave The Firewall If You Choose To, More Points Just My 2 Cents


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 31 2009, 12:16 AM~12864449
> *You Can Shave The Firewall If You Choose To, More Points Just My 2 Cents
> *


yeh im shaving that batch :yes:


----------



## vouges17

bought a 60 cont kit when I first purchased the car didnt know their was a difference between 59 and 60 kits, now I do know and like the 59 kit any 1 know if you can swap the mounting kits that attaches to bumper :uh:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 3 2009, 08:42 PM~12897829
> *bought a 60 cont kit  when I first purchased the car didnt know their was a  difference between 59 and 60 kits, now I do know and like the 59 kit any 1 know if you can swap the mounting kits that attaches to bumper :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a 59 kit looks completely different


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 3 2009, 08:49 PM~12897932
> *a 59 kit looks completely different
> *


thought it was just the way it mounts 2 the bumper


----------



## MR.59

i also have the 60 ragtop piston cover "hocky stick trim" if you need a pair


----------



## vouges17

how much?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 3 2009, 08:50 PM~12897954
> *thought it was just the way it mounts 2 the bumper
> *


the 59 face plate has a cut out for the the license plate bracket, and it does not have the straps for over the bumper, it has factory looking ends that continue the shape of the bumper to the hoops.


----------



## vouges17

what the difference in cont kits other than bumper brackets?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 3 2009, 09:18 PM~12898324
> *the 59 face plate has a cut out for the the license plate bracket, and it does not have the straps for over the bumper, it has factory looking ends that continue the shape of the bumper to the hoops.
> *


right on :yes:


----------



## MR.59




----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 3 2009, 09:28 PM~12898394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 whats the cost? hno:


----------



## MR.59

thoses 59`s are sharp!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 3 2009, 09:19 PM~12898329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the difference in cont kits other than bumper brackets?
> *



should have went with 59 but 60 kit still looks good


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 3 2009, 09:31 PM~12898445
> *thoses 59`s are sharp!
> *


yes they do


----------



## CoupeDTS

VERY nice :thumbsup: Doing everything the right way. Who did you have repolish all your trim? Is it a reasonable price and is it worth the money? Like does it make a difference between original good looking trim?


----------



## rolling deep

DO YOU NEED THE BUMPER PICES OFF THE 59 FOR THE CONT KIT FOR THE 60 AND ARE THE BRAKETS THE SAME THE ONE THAT GOT TO THE BUMPER AND FRAME.


----------



## xavierthexman

LOOKS FIRME!!!! :thumbsup: You keep me motivated!!


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

> VERY nice :thumbsup: Doing everything the right way. Who did you have repolish all your trim? Is it a reasonable price and is it worth the money? Like does it make a difference between original good looking trim?


 expensive polishing they busted me wide open for about close to 5k with no bumpers had sioux plating do those in sioux, ne , but it makes a big difference having that shit polished(wish they sold it reproduction) and the name of the place is industrial plating omaha ,ne they do real good work for around here but high priced!
[/quote] :tears:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by rolling deep_@Feb 4 2009, 07:30 PM~12908002
> *DO YOU NEED THE BUMPER PICES OFF THE 59 FOR THE CONT KIT FOR THE 60 AND ARE THE BRAKETS THE SAME THE ONE THAT GOT TO THE BUMPER AND FRAME.
> *


I would like to have the 59 bumper brackets and I will need a bumper also, had all my bumpers rechromed like 4 years ago when I started the ride so that sucks depending on cost let me know


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 4 2009, 07:54 PM~12908232
> *LOOKS FIRME!!!!   :thumbsup:   You keep me motivated!!
> *


thanks homie, most of the project rides on here keep me motivated 2
:yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 4 2009, 11:30 PM~12911188
> *I would like to have the 59 bumper brackets and I will need a bumper also, had all my bumpers rechromed like 4 years ago when I started the ride so that sucks depending on cost let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just sold Lone Star a pair of 59 rear bumper outers for his 60 rag so he could run the 59 style continental kit. I have one more pair I will sell just like I sold to him $150 shipped for both pieces and I may have some of the bracket pieces I will toss in if I still have them.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> expensive polishing they busted me wide open for about close to 5k with no bumpers had sioux plating do those in sioux, ne , but it makes a big difference having that shit polished(wish they sold it reproduction) and the name of the place is industrial plating omaha ,ne they do real good work for around here but high priced!


 :tears:
[/quote]
Yea ive heard if you have a bumper to do all the hot rodders send their stuff to industrial plating. Ive had buddies get stuff done from sioux plating before their prices went sky high, they do a good job but now its rediculous price. I dont know where your at but the bumper boyz from california come up to the big swap meets here in lincoln and surrounding areas and can rechrome or swap you bumpers, if your ever looking to do that again. They will chrome parts too but they are a little more than a westsidenickie or someone.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2009, 11:04 PM~12911568
> *I just sold Lone Star a pair of 59 rear bumper outers for his 60 rag so he could run the 59 style continental kit. I have one more pair I will sell just like I sold to him $150 shipped for both pieces and I may have some of the bracket pieces I will toss in if I still have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a dont be giving away my secrets. :uh:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2009, 12:04 AM~12911568
> *I just sold Lone Star a pair of 59 rear bumper outers for his 60 rag so he could run the 59 style continental kit. I have one more pair I will sell just like I sold to him $150 shipped for both pieces and I may have some of the bracket pieces I will toss in if I still have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will I have to get a 59 kit, or can I still use the 60 kit with brackets


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2009, 08:05 AM~12912886
> *a dont be giving away my secrets.  :uh:
> *


it will be ok Ken :biggrin: if I do go with the 59 I will have to sell the 60 and I dont even know if I would get close to what I paid I may put it on ebay to see what happens :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2009, 08:05 AM~12912886
> *a dont be giving away my secrets.  :uh:
> *


***** you aint the first one to do it! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

im putting it on ebay today!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2009, 10:00 AM~12913450
> ****** you aint the first one to do it! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2009, 09:00 AM~12913450
> ****** you aint the first one to do it! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


in houston i will be


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2009, 01:08 PM~12915106
> *in houston i will be
> *


in Omaha I will be 2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2009, 03:08 PM~12915106
> *in houston i will be
> *


What red firewall, black body?


----------



## vouges17

kits on ebay


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 5 2009, 11:56 AM~12915489
> *What red firewall, black body?
> *


    
:scrutinize:


----------



## vouges17

What red firewall, black body? :0


----------



## Ambission

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 10:37 AM~10924585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you braise the trunk section?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Ambission_@Feb 6 2009, 01:48 PM~12926650
> *did you braise the trunk section?
> *


braise? :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 5 2009, 01:56 PM~12915489
> *What red firewall, black body?
> *


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2009, 01:59 AM~12932810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2009, 03:59 AM~12932810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl:

Hounded by hate and there is nothing to debate.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 5 2009, 08:40 AM~12913025
> *it will be ok Ken :biggrin:  if I do go with the 59 I will have to sell the 60 and I dont even know if I would get close to what I paid I may put it on ebay to see what happens :uh:
> *


contact CONTINENTAL ENT. to see if they can swap out the parts you`ll need with the new 60 kit parts you have,,,, never hurts to ask.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 7 2009, 11:09 AM~12934054
> *contact CONTINENTAL ENT. to see if they can swap out the parts you`ll need with the new 60 kit parts you have,,,, never hurts to ask.
> *



alredy did :angry: no luck


----------



## vouges17

sold kit on ebay :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 13 2009, 10:04 AM~12991696
> *sold kit on ebay :biggrin:
> *


Keepin' it real with that avatar homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 13 2009, 09:11 AM~12991974
> *Keepin' it real with that avatar homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


only the best :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

looking for some 13 d's 3x gold or 4x and digital dash let me know


----------



## vouges17

need to find out if I use og rear end will the cruiser skirts fit with 13's, also if I bag it it will I need wishbone?


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 4 2009, 05:46 AM~13175207
> *need to find out if I use og rear end will the cruiser skirts fit with 13's, also if I bag it it will I need wishbone?
> *



Yes and no


----------



## lone star

cruiser skirts on mine would not work with 13 inch daytons with stock rear end. if u bag it with stock rear end it really wont work.


----------



## vouges17

what rear end do I use?


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2009, 09:33 PM~13186452
> *cruiser skirts on mine would not work with 13 inch daytons with stock rear end. if u bag it with stock rear end it really wont work.
> *


Mine fit fine... had about an inch on each side, but if you lift it you'll need to shorten it.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 5 2009, 10:03 PM~13197004
> *Mine fit fine...  had about an inch on each side, but if you lift it you'll need to shorten it.
> *


friend with a 59 over here fit fine too, i dont know why mine wouldnt...

if they do fit fine, then all u need to do is ditch the banana bar,,,,and panhard bar, get a Y bone and use the stock rear end and u can lift it or bag it. without narrowing it....


----------



## ON~THEM~THANGZ

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 23 2009, 09:01 PM~13092144
> *looking for some 13 d's 3x gold or 4x and digital dash let me know
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457157


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 5 2009, 11:03 PM~13197004
> *Mine fit fine...  had about an inch on each side, but if you lift it you'll need to shorten it.
> *



how do you shorten a rear end?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2009, 01:15 AM~13198328
> *friend with a 59 over here fit fine too, i dont know why mine wouldnt...
> 
> if they do fit fine, then all u need to do is ditch the banana bar,,,,and panhard bar, get a Y bone and use the stock rear end and u can lift it or bag it. without narrowing it....
> *



good and what kind of Y bone?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 6 2009, 12:56 PM~13200574
> *good and what kind of Y bone?
> *


Red's, Bowtie South, Black Magic and I believe Pitbull Hydraulics all sell them. uffin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 6 2009, 09:56 AM~13200574
> *good and what kind of Y bone?
> *


get a pitbull :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2009, 11:23 AM~13200781
> *get a pitbull  :biggrin:
> *


 im going to put 13x5.5 bags and y bone and call it a day!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 8 2009, 10:29 AM~13215409
> *im going to put 13x5.5 bags and y bone and call it a day!
> *


:tears:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 8 2009, 08:48 AM~13215454
> *:tears:
> *


----------



## vouges17

no 13x5.5 not deep enough


----------



## vouges17

looking for spindles and drums?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## vouges17

been gone 4 a while post new pics tonight  uffin: :420:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

who makes a good disc brake kit?


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 30 2009, 01:37 PM~13433934
> *who makes a good disc brake kit?
> *


http://www.classicperform.com/


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 30 2009, 03:52 PM~13434047
> *http://www.classicperform.com/
> *


thanks


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

how difficult is it to chrome convertible top frame and make it work? shops around here say it will never go up and down the same :angry:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 3 2009, 05:26 PM~13474643
> *how difficult is it to chrome convertible top frame and make it work? shops around here say it will never go up and down the same  :angry:
> *


I have absolutely no experience of this, but my two cents is that you have to take it all apart and cover up the hinges and then chrome it...I mean, why wouldnt it work?

The real bitch from what i have heard is to get the top frame together once its chromed...


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 3 2009, 09:26 AM~13474643
> *how difficult is it to chrome convertible top frame and make it work? shops around here say it will never go up and down the same  :angry:
> *


shops around there are full of it.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2009, 12:23 PM~13488588
> *shops around there are full of it.
> *


x2


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2009, 12:23 PM~13488588
> *shops around there are full of it.
> *



4 real!


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 6 2009, 11:44 AM~13495230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need a Corona with that lime? :0


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 6 2009, 01:26 PM~13497091
> *You need a Corona with that lime?  :0
> *



I luv green in all ways im a St Patricks b-day boy so I always liked green on everything :biggrin: uffin: :420:


----------



## specspec




----------



## Skim

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

just started putting frame back together tonight ! new daytons should be in tomorrow, york 210 air compressor wed, 4 slam bags re 7's and brackets thur, and fri all the rest of the set up :biggrin: I know a lot of people are going to say I wouldve juiced that bitch O well I didnt  still D's, 60 vert, kandy, basic set up, frame off , skirts, cont kit, BITCHES :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 6 2009, 08:44 AM~13495230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by specspec+Apr 6 2009, 08:47 PM~13501744-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 09:03 PM~13501977
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@Apr 6 2009, 10:57 PM~13502688
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:wave: uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 6 2009, 09:47 PM~13500882
> *I luv green in all ways im a St Patricks b-day boy so I always liked green on everything :biggrin:  uffin:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 7 2009, 04:09 AM~13502043
> *just started putting frame back together tonight ! new daytons should be in tomorrow, york 210 air compressor wed, 4 slam bags re 7's and brackets thur, and fri all the rest of the set up :biggrin:  I know a lot of people are going to say I wouldve juiced that bitch O well I didnt  still D's, 60 vert, kandy, basic set up, frame off , skirts, cont kit, BITCHES :0 :biggrin:
> *


This is gonna come out clean!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 7 2009, 06:41 AM~13504461-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WickedWizzard_@Apr 7 2009, 07:47 AM~13504727
> *This is gonna come out clean!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## topless_66

Nice.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Apr 7 2009, 11:45 AM~13506073
> *Nice.
> *



thanks!


----------



## vouges17




----------



## slo

color change?


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 6 2009, 08:09 PM~13502043
> *just started putting frame back together tonight ! new daytons should be in tomorrow, york 210 air compressor wed, 4 slam bags re 7's and brackets thur, and fri all the rest of the set up :biggrin:  I know a lot of people are going to say I wouldve juiced that bitch O well I didnt  still D's, 60 vert, kandy, basic set up, frame off , skirts, cont kit, BITCHES :0 :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 7 2009, 07:57 PM~13511100
> *:thumbsup:   :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by vouges17+Oct 2 2008, 09:13 AM~11758059-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO USE ONE OF THESE GREENS FOR 60 VERT 1 TEST DOOR 4 DIFFERENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slo_@Apr 7 2009, 06:21 PM~13510273
> *color change?
> *


red to green


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 6 2009, 10:09 PM~13502043
> *just started putting frame back together tonight ! new daytons should be in tomorrow, york 210 air compressor wed, 4 slam bags re 7's and brackets thur, and fri all the rest of the set up :biggrin:  I know a lot of people are going to say I wouldve juiced that bitch O well I didnt  still D's, 60 vert, kandy, basic set up, frame off , skirts, cont kit, BITCHES :0 :biggrin:
> *


daytons showed up


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 8 2009, 02:24 PM~13515643
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>Daytons look good *


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 8 2009, 08:24 AM~13515643
> *daytons showed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks Homeboyz for the D's, was kind off worried hno: on purchasing off here you see so many people beat but Homeboyz are straight up! :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Apr 8 2009, 10:59 AM~13516657
> *Daytons look good
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

any 1 know if I need to use a wish bone with air ride?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 24 2009, 11:37 AM~13678245
> *any 1 know if I need to use a wish bone with air ride?
> *


if u plan to run skirts most likely u need to do away with panhard somehow


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2009, 01:41 PM~13678282
> *if u plan to run skirts most likely u need to do away with panhard somehow
> *



even if I dont want any thing but up and down no side to side?


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

dayton stuff arrived and more chrome back still slow motion!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 24 2009, 06:27 PM~13681376
> *even if I dont want any thing but up and down no side to side?
> *


 if you keep that panhard you WILL  have side to side


----------



## Roma

Looking nice bro.............
Hit me on the PM....I have a few questions for ya...............


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Apr 27 2009, 12:49 AM~13699077
> *Looking nice bro.............
> Hit me on the PM....I have a few questions for ya...............
> *



pm sent


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 26 2009, 11:57 PM~13698586
> *if you keep that panhard you WILL   have side to side
> *



cool


----------



## LaidbackLuis

lookin real good :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 27 2009, 09:09 AM~13700843
> *lookin real good :thumbsup:
> *



thanks for the look


----------



## Guest

looking good bro, good to see more qaulity cars comin outta the O


----------



## pimp slap

how much did u buy it for


----------



## gold70monte

The ride is coming along good homie.......


----------



## NmE60

cooo a$$ ride brah.......you got any parts you wanna part with :biggrin: im lookin for a few things or maybe you got some hooks for me.....let me know...........


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@May 6 2009, 06:10 PM~13807990
> *cooo a$$ ride brah.......you got any parts you wanna part with  :biggrin: im lookin for a few things or maybe you got some hooks for me.....let me know...........
> *


i got some 60 parts, pm me what you need..i dont have much , small things...


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by One Luv+May 2 2009, 10:52 AM~13763583-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good bro, good to see more qaulity cars comin outta the O
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie  BIG O REPRESENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by pimp [email protected] 5 2009, 12:46 PM~13791407
> *how much did u buy it for
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 09:36 PM~13796918
> *The ride is coming along good homie.......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie working my ass off no time for fun we had had a big sale with BERKSHIRE WEEK! :biggrin: getting paid not laid! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 08:10 PM~13807990
> *cooo a$$ ride brah.......you got any parts you wanna part with  :biggrin: im lookin for a few things or maybe you got some hooks for me.....let me know...........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know what you need and thanks 4 the look
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@May 6 2009, 09:45 PM~13809132
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 6 2009, 10:44 AM~13495230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vouges17

BELLY PAINTED


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 11 2009, 11:14 PM~13859015
> *BELLY PAINTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Huh, Wicked....... Wild!! :nicoderm:


----------



## tigerman68

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 11 2009, 10:14 PM~13859015
> *BELLY PAINTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good dog. i have never seen anything like that. looks better in person alot better! :yes:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by osolo59+May 8 2009, 05:31 PM~13829620-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 12:16 AM~13859045
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 07:09 AM~13860501
> *Huh, Wicked....... Wild!! :nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im trying
> <!--QuoteBegin-tigerman68_@May 12 2009, 01:17 PM~13863251
> *looking good dog. i have never seen anything like that. looks better in person alot better! :yes:
> *


thanks you dont see shit like this in the Big O, we are a little behind time but its all good we still dip on 13 and 14 too! :biggrin: I see that 68 is coming along


----------



## xavierthexman

Looking GOOD! Another great build.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## gold70monte

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: 

Words cant explain it its looking good


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 11 2009, 10:14 PM~13859015
> *BELLY PAINTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE  Got to have the belly painted.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Why did you paint the inside floor boards?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman+May 12 2009, 06:00 PM~13866110-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking GOOD!  Another great build.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks , I see that 61 coming along great also :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 12 2009, 06:09 PM~13866250
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 07:35 PM~13867119
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> 
> Words cant explain it its looking good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> appreciate it homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@May 13 2009, 12:45 AM~13870460
> *NICE    Got to have the belly painted.
> *


x2


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 13 2009, 06:01 AM~13871367
> *Why did you paint the inside floor boards?
> *


wanted it painted 360 degree's, I know it wont be seen but kandy ever where! :biggrin: bought way to much paint also


----------



## CoupeDTS

Still looking amazing  
Damn you must have used a shit ton of paint already :0 
Keep doin your thing


----------



## wired61

lookin good,,,,love the color :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

:thumbsup: 
looking bad ass!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 11 2009, 10:14 PM~13859015
> *BELLY PAINTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS+May 14 2009, 08:50 PM~13889933-->
> 
> 
> 
> Still looking amazing
> Damn you must have used a shit ton of paint already :0
> Keep doin your thing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a shit load was used, im going to try, see that LAC looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 10:46 PM~13891262
> *lookin good,,,,love the color :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks I luv it 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 11:10 PM~13891609
> *:thumbsup:
> looking bad ass!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> appreciate it homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kandychromegsxr_@May 15 2009, 12:18 AM~13892505
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks


----------



## vouges17




----------



## west coast ridaz

whats the status


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

The 60 is looking killer! If you dont mind me asking, what was the ticket on the skirts? I know they go for a grip, im triying to see what the market is like for Foxcraft cruizers for a 59 Impala.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 9 2009, 02:54 AM~14715439
> *whats the status
> *


been working crazy hours but I got some new pics!


----------



## vouges17




----------



## tigerman68

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 14 2009, 08:59 AM~14768097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


60 is hard as fuck homie :thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68

what did that dash and firewall look like before?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by tigerman68_@Aug 14 2009, 11:15 AM~14768240
> *60 is hard as fuck homie :thumbsup:
> *



thanks uffin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by tigerman68_@Aug 14 2009, 11:26 AM~14768346
> *what did that dash and firewall look like before?
> *


this is all I could find


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Aug 10 2009, 01:24 AM~14722296
> *The 60 is looking killer! If you dont mind me asking, what was the ticket on the skirts? I know they go for a grip, im triying to see what the market is like for Foxcraft cruizers for a 59 Impala.
> *



thanks homie, you can check on ebay for the price of skirts last I checked if they had good stainless and no rust around $1500-2k


----------



## gold70monte

Damn!!!!! its looking good. its good to see all those hours u putting in is paying off.


----------



## Skim

Looking good man. You are getting close!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by gold70monte+Aug 14 2009, 01:35 PM~14769587-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!!!!! its looking good. its good to see all those hours u putting in is paying off.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, dont seem like its getting know progress but f#$% it!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Aug 14 2009, 03:26 PM~14770577
> *Looking good man. You are getting close!
> *


 some what, slow motion a lot of redo's!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 17 2009, 12:26 AM~14789126
> *
> *



uffin:


----------



## vouges17

finally getting a chance to work on my ride, think im going to glass side vents and put some kicker squares(L7) in, any 1 ever put subs in side vents? let me know how they sound!


----------



## xavierthexman

:cheesy:


----------



## boomhood

great build man! so much motivation!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by boomhood+Sep 29 2009, 06:30 PM~15221275-->
> 
> 
> 
> great build man! so much motivation!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 29 2009, 09:03 PM~15223047
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## vouges17

test fitting skirts, they fucking suck to put on! :machinegun:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 2 2009, 06:45 PM~15252105
> *test fitting skirts, they fucking suck to put on! :machinegun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## infamous704

NICE BUILD ... :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman+Sep 23 2009, 06:55 PM~15167115-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 2 2009, 06:46 PM~15252119
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-infamous704_@Oct 2 2009, 06:49 PM~15252139
> *NICE BUILD ... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## 801Rider

Just went through the whole topic :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 11 2009, 10:14 PM~13859015
> *BELLY PAINTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Oct 2 2009, 08:26 PM~15252925-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just went through the whole topic :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uffin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 3 2009, 06:44 AM~15256168
> *:cheesy:
> *


uffin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

I cant wait to see this one done. Going to be REAL nice.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 4 2009, 08:16 PM~15266337
> *I cant wait to see this one done.  Going to be REAL nice.
> *


thanks man


----------



## ~~RED~~

Good topic, Nice car!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 22 2009, 07:08 PM~15437862
> *Good topic, Nice car!
> *



thanks homie uffin:


----------



## vouges17

almost ready for paint


----------



## XLowLifeX

bad ass ride man> cant wait to see it done


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 2 2009, 07:45 PM~15252105
> *test fitting skirts, they fucking suck to put on! :machinegun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 cruiser skirts :cheesy: i got to get a pair, what size are yours?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Oct 31 2009, 08:20 AM~15520994-->
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass ride man> cant wait to see it done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Oct 31 2009, 09:57 AM~15521296
> *:0 cruiser skirts :cheesy:  i got to get a pair, what size are yours?
> *


12x60 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

12 X 60 Cruiser Skirt w/chrome
Price $278.00 pr i found some, how much you get yours?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 31 2009, 05:48 PM~15523888
> *12 X 60 Cruiser Skirt w/chrome
> Price $278.00 pr i found some, how much you get yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you do not want fiber glass skirts :nono: your going to have to pay a bit more for some metal ones but worth it I was going to do the same thing!


----------



## vouges17

got to say good looking out to the homie Bruce at LASTMINUTECUSTOMS ,they hooked me up with scuffs, stars, and ports! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 31 2009, 09:13 PM~15525090
> *got to say good looking out to the homie  Bruce at LASTMINUTECUSTOMS ,they hooked me up with  scuffs, stars, and ports! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all the way from Houston, they are cool as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 31 2009, 09:54 PM~15524974
> *you do not want fiber glass skirts :nono:  your going to have to pay a bit more for some metal ones but worth it I was going to do the same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o really, whats the issues with the fiber glass ones? id love to own the metal kind but know i have to save up big time for those but worth it lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 31 2009, 10:13 PM~15525090
> *got to say good looking out to the homie  Bruce at LASTMINUTECUSTOMS ,they hooked me up with  scuffs, stars, and ports! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 thats going to set off them cruisers skirts :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 1 2009, 01:00 PM~15528337
> *:0
> :0  :0  thats going to set off them cruisers skirts  :biggrin:
> *



it should :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

well if they dont let me get them lol :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 4 2009, 09:58 PM~15565139
> *well if they dont let me get them lol :biggrin:
> *



cool when you want them? :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shytttttt now then ill pay shipping thats the least i can do lol :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 5 2009, 06:18 PM~15574012
> *shytttttt now then ill pay shipping thats the least i can do lol :biggrin:
> *



next day air $5.00 :around:


----------



## vouges17

ALMOST TIME FOR PAINT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 6 2009, 04:55 PM~15584113
> *next day air  $5.00 :around:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

14" vouges arrived, now just waiting on Dayton for triple gold 72's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

VOGUE MEET :cheesy:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 7 2009, 12:13 AM~15588499
> *VOGUE MEET :cheesy:
> *



user name vouges17, :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHAT SIZE?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 7 2009, 01:12 PM~15591444
> *WHAT SIZE?
> *



195/60/14 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHAT RIMS YOU GOING WITH? COLOR MATCH OR WHAT? U GOING TO PUT A YELLOW STRIP ON THE CAR TO MATCH THE VOGUE LINE?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 7 2009, 01:17 PM~15591479
> *WHAT RIMS YOU GOING WITH? COLOR MATCH OR WHAT? U GOING TO PUT A YELLOW STRIP ON THE CAR TO MATCH THE VOGUE LINE?
> *



72 spoke, gold nipple, gold hub, gold knock off", chrome everything else (triple gold's) Daytons :420:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS RITE LOVE THEM 72 DZ I GOT SUM ON MY LAC


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 7 2009, 01:25 PM~15591551
> *THATS RITE LOVE THEM 72 DZ I GOT SUM ON MY LAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 looks good a little diff but still trips, spokes and knock off's!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I MITE PUT THEM ON MY 64 OR 60


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 7 2009, 01:30 PM~15591589
> *I MITE PUT THEM ON MY 64 OR 60
> *



what color 60,64?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IDK I GOT A 64 IM WORKIN ON AND HOPE TO GET THIS 60 IN MY BACKYARD TO GET SHIT CRACCIN


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 7 2009, 01:33 PM~15591610
> *IDK I GOT A 64 IM WORKIN ON AND HOPE TO GET THIS 60 IN MY BACKYARD TO GET SHIT CRACCIN
> *


post some pics :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA SHITS GOING SLOW NOW CUZ MY DAD JUST PASSED AWAY THURDAY AND TAKIN CARE OF MOMS BUT WILL GET IT SUPER CRACCIN COMMING SUMMER


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 7 2009, 01:35 PM~15591628
> *YEA SHITS GOING SLOW NOW CUZ MY DAD JUST PASSED AWAY THURDAY AND TAKIN CARE OF MOMS BUT WILL GET IT SUPER CRACCIN COMMING SUMMER
> *


sorry to hear about your DAD homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA THANKS MAN SHITS CRAZZY , IMA DEDICATE THE 60 TO MY POPS


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 7 2009, 01:37 PM~15591648
> *YEA THANKS MAN SHITS CRAZZY , IMA DEDICATE THE 60 TO MY POPS
> *



thats cool you doing a frame off?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 7 2009, 02:39 PM~15591664
> *thats cool you doing a frame off?
> *


YEA GOING TO DO IT RITE, ITS ACTUALLY A 60 BELAIR NO POST CAR BUT GOING TO CONVERT THE IMPALA TRIM ON THE BELAIR , SAME CAR JUST DIF TRIM OPTIONS


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 7 2009, 01:41 PM~15591676
> *YEA GOING TO DO IT RITE, ITS ACTUALLY A 60 BELAIR NO POST CAR BUT GOING TO CONVERT THE IMPALA TRIM ON THE BELAIR , SAME CAR JUST DIF TRIM OPTIONS
> *



thats what up, if you need some parts let me know


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HERES IT. WHAT ALL PARTS YOU GOT?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 6 2009, 10:08 PM~15587461
> *thanks to the homie robneronyc hooked me up with vouges smooth transaction*


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 7 2009, 01:44 PM~15591693
> *HERES IT. WHAT ALL PARTS YOU GOT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the ride looks good

I have the back impala light chrome the 2 long 1's for sure, I will have to check on the rest


----------



## MRROBNYC




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 7 2009, 02:53 PM~15591741
> *the ride looks good
> 
> I have the back impala light chrome the 2 long 1's for sure, I will have to check on the rest
> *


ANY HELP WITH PARTS WOULD BE REALLY COOL


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 7 2009, 01:59 PM~15591761
> *ANY HELP WITH PARTS WOULD BE REALLY COOL
> *



I will check in the morning im at work now watching football and on the computer :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

COOL THANKS, MUST BE NICE, IM JUST GLADE TO BE OFF ON A SATURDAY FOR A CHANGE


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 7 2009, 02:05 PM~15591792
> *COOL THANKS, MUST BE NICE, IM JUST GLADE TO BE OFF ON A SATURDAY FOR A CHANGE
> *


shit I work retail, I damn near had to kill a nija to get off sun, mon let alone sat :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## vouges17

stuck here til 9 my buzz is coming down


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMN U CAN DO ALL THAT LOL TILL 9 THAT SUCKS


----------



## BigCeez

:thumbsup: Nice build...cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

wOw!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 10 2009, 04:01 AM~15617416
> *:thumbsup:  Nice build...cant wait to see the finished product.
> *



thanks homie, I can't wait also :420:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 10 2009, 06:49 AM~15617726
> *wOw!
> *



:0


----------



## vouges17

any pics of some chromed out 348's?  been looking can hardly find anything


----------



## Wizzard

T T T!


----------



## vouges17

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 12 2009, 02:37 PM~15645805
> *any pics of some chromed out 348's?   been looking can hardly find anything
> *


x2


----------



## vouges17

so I got fucked on paint job, painter got on that shit starting parting out 
:tears:


----------



## vouges17

malibu is now in good hands will be ready for Christmas for the wife and I can start back on 60


----------



## vouges17

also purchased a 73 rag caprice 454 should be ready in a couple a weeks also


----------



## vouges17

put metal in almost ready for paint


----------



## vouges17

daytons showed up I went with 14x7 in front 14x6 in rear so the skirts would fit with out narrowing rearend some people going to say I wouldve went 13's and why he doing vouges well fuck you :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv

nice work ...by the way how much u get them vouges for..


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Dec 12 2009, 02:51 AM~15956759
> *nice work ...by the way how much u get them vouges for..
> *


thanks, and $500 shipped


----------



## vouges17

do they still sell metal valve stems chrome or gold?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 11 2009, 11:26 PM~15955711
> *daytons showed up I went with 14x7 in front 14x6 in rear so the skirts would fit with out narrowing  rearend  some people going to say I wouldve went 13's and why he doing vouges well fuck you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Likes!


----------



## vouges17

73 coming along good


----------



## vouges17

up late wet sanding wifes Christmas gift


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 11 2009, 10:26 PM~15955711
> *daytons showed up I went with 14x7 in front 14x6 in rear so the skirts would fit with out narrowing  rearend  some people going to say I wouldve went 13's and why he doing vouges well fuck you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that's an interesting idea going with the 6's in the back for the skirts.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 25 2009, 12:52 AM~16084481
> *up late wet sanding wifes Christmas gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man u said it would be done for xmas!  looks good. merry x mas homie


----------



## vouges17

blizzards and blunts


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2009, 02:15 AM~16084628
> *man u said it would be done for xmas!   looks good. merry x mas homie
> *


thanks homie you have you a merry christmas also


----------



## gold70monte

man you have more things going on than anyone i know right now.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by gold70monte_@Dec 29 2009, 07:51 PM~16125661
> *man you have more things going on than anyone i know right now.
> *


 :0


----------



## vouges17

73 ready now time to get back working on 60


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 30 2009, 10:39 AM~16132572
> *73 ready now time to get back working on 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 30 2009, 08:39 AM~16132572
> *73 ready now time to get back working on 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

Nice!!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Dec 30 2009, 12:27 PM~16132874-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 30 2009, 02:13 PM~16133885
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Dec 31 2009, 02:33 AM~16142209
> *:0
> 
> Nice!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 25 2009, 12:52 AM~16084481
> *up late wet sanding wifes Christmas gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 7 2010, 11:16 AM~16213170
> *Lookin good!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Hit up Rich, his name on lil is D-Cheese. He sells the chrome stems, he puts them on all my rims, and I trust no one else in nor-cal for rims and tires but him!!!!!!!

Tell him I sent you........

   



> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 13 2009, 07:32 PM~15971245
> * do they still sell metal valve stems chrome or gold?
> *


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 14 2010, 06:02 PM~16292061
> *Hit up Rich, his name on lil is D-Cheese. He sells the chrome stems, he puts them on all my rims, and I trust no one else in nor-cal for rims and tires but him!!!!!!!
> 
> Tell him I sent you........
> 
> 
> *



right on homie


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> almost ready for paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

some parts painted :biggrin:


----------



## tigerman68

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 25 2010, 05:50 PM~16408487
> *<span style='color:green'>nice :thumbsup:*


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by tigerman68_@Jan 26 2010, 02:22 PM~16416811
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie I see that 68 coming along real nice!


----------



## vouges17

can't decide on if im going to paint it all green or with white stripe


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 28 2010, 12:54 PM~16441248
> *can't decide on if im going to paint it all green or with white stripe
> *


WHITE STRIPE HOMIE YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED IT WILL LOOK NICE, LOOKS FKKKIN BAD NOW :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jan 28 2010, 03:13 PM~16441394
> *WHITE STRIPE HOMIE YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED IT WILL LOOK NICE, LOOKS FKKKIN BAD NOW  :thumbsup:
> *



thats kind of what I was thinking, thanks homie


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 28 2010, 01:29 PM~16441530
> *thats kind of what I was thinking, thanks homie
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT TOGETHER BRO.......YOU WAYYY AHEAD OF ME


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jan 28 2010, 03:33 PM~16441568
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE IT TOGETHER BRO.......YOU WAYYY AHEAD OF ME
> *


took me 5 years and a lot of bull shit and still going, it's like a crack addiction 1 day at a time! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

My favorite impala build right now!!! Don't even like tha year for real.. lol j/k but tha golds on vogues, real d's, gold/kandy green combo, vert, everything is my dream for a 63. Plus we both black and blow dro. lol :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jan 28 2010, 05:00 PM~16442401
> *My favorite impala build right now!!! Don't even like tha year for real.. lol j/k but tha golds on vogues, real d's, gold/kandy green combo, vert, everything is my dream for a 63. Plus we both black and blow dro. lol :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :420: :roflmao:


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 28 2010, 02:03 PM~16441837
> *took me 5 years and a lot of bull shit and still going, it's like a crack addiction 1 day at a time! :biggrin:
> *


for real bro.....i got this rag in april last year its pretty clean and painting it soon bro, ill post more pics in my thread when i get em of primer and shit.........keep yours coming dawg lookin good.......any 60 accessories  <<<<<< that's my crack bro.........fkkkin expensive crack hahaa Big Joe


----------



## gold70monte

its coming along real nice homeboy!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60+Jan 28 2010, 08:42 PM~16444606-->
> 
> 
> 
> for real bro.....i got this rag in april last year its pretty clean and painting it soon bro, ill post more pics in my thread when i get em of primer and shit.........keep yours coming dawg lookin good.......any 60 accessories  <<<<<< that's my crack bro.........fkkkin expensive crack hahaa      Big Joe
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a good habit dawg
> <!--QuoteBegin-gold70monte_@Jan 28 2010, 10:21 PM~16445624
> *its coming along real nice homeboy!
> *


 thanks homie


----------



## edward61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 25 2010, 06:50 PM~16408487
> *some parts  painted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by edward61_@Jan 29 2010, 10:05 AM~16449799
> *That looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## R0L0

all I can say is!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 30 2010, 07:34 AM~16459041
> *all I can say is!!!!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## rag61

good job bro


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 30 2010, 10:31 PM~16463796
> *good job bro
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Loco 61

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, BackBump61

:0


----------



## vouges17

big change to 60 coming


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 3 2010, 07:22 PM~16503472
> *big change to 60 coming
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 4 2010, 02:22 AM~16503472
> *big change to 60 coming
> *


 :0


----------



## lowri64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 3 2010, 07:22 PM~16503472
> *big change to 60 coming
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 3 2010, 05:22 PM~16503472
> *big change to 60 coming
> *


Do tell???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jun 22 2008, 02:29 PM~10925579-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is your 60 rag at StreetLife?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 03:07 PM~10925781
> *no its in Omaha, Ne then once the body is fully put back together and painted it goes to Kc
> *


<span style='color:green'>
GOT SAY THANKS TO SKIM, TYRONE, CHAD THANKS HOMIES


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 4 2010, 03:22 PM~16511902
> *<span style='color:green'>
> GOT SAY THANKS TO SKIM, TYRONE, CHAD THANKS HOMIES
> *



YESSSSSSS!!!!!! except I liked the golds on vogues. Keep dem! plus it's almost 4:20 here. u ready? :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 4 2010, 03:34 PM~16512034
> *YESSSSSSS!!!!!! except I liked the golds on vogues. Keep dem! plus it's almost 4:20 here.  u ready? :biggrin:
> *



can't keep them, and im always ready :420:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 4 2010, 12:22 PM~16511902
> *<span style='color:green'>
> GOT SAY THANKS TO SKIM, TYRONE, CHAD THANKS HOMIES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 4 2010, 04:22 PM~16511902
> *<span style='color:green'>
> GOT SAY THANKS TO SKIM, TYRONE, CHAD THANKS HOMIES
> *


 :0 

I need some air ride parts, what you got? :cheesy:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2010, 11:09 PM~16515768
> *:0
> 
> I need some air ride parts, what you got?  :cheesy:
> *


air ride desss nutzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 4 2010, 02:22 PM~16511902
> *<span style='color:green'>
> GOT SAY THANKS TO SKIM, TYRONE, CHAD THANKS HOMIES
> *


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 4 2010, 12:22 PM~16511902
> *<span style='color:green'>
> GOT SAY THANKS TO SKIM, TYRONE, CHAD THANKS HOMIES
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rolling deep

going to low ride the right way :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 4 2010, 10:09 PM~16515768-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> I need some air ride parts, what you got?  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 re7's and york 210 all new with brackets
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 10:28 PM~16515968
> *air ride desss nutzzzzz :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 4 2010, 10:34 PM~16516024
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by FiveNine619[email protected] 4 2010, 10:51 PM~16516260
> *:0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rolling deep_@Feb 4 2010, 11:24 PM~16516764
> *going to low ride the right way  :thumbsup:
> *


try to


----------



## vouges17

complete air ride set up 4 sale make offer


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 4 2010, 02:22 PM~16511902
> *<span style='color:green'>
> GOT SAY THANKS TO SKIM, TYRONE, CHAD THANKS HOMIES
> *


 good decesion! lookin forward to seein u out in these streets!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 5 2010, 09:00 PM~16526087
> *good decesion! lookin forward to seein u out in these streets!
> *


can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## gold70monte

> no more air ride, vogues, triple gold14's, powder coated suspension! Now 13's green spokes, wrapped and molded frame, molded and chrome suspension, hard line set up with the best shit all done by STREET RIDERS HYDRAULICS KANSAS CITY SUBURBAN SWINGIN AKA FABIAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 4 2010, 09:22 PM~16511902
> *<span style='color:green'>
> GOT SAY THANKS TO SKIM, TYRONE, CHAD THANKS HOMIES
> *


Thats a big change, but i think youre doing the right thing.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 4 2010, 12:22 PM~16511902
> *<span style='color:green'>
> GOT SAY THANKS TO SKIM, TYRONE, CHAD THANKS HOMIES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard+Feb 6 2010, 01:02 AM~16528593-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a big change, but i think youre doing the right thing.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so, should be my last time changing :twak:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@Feb 6 2010, 01:23 AM~16528791
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 4 2010, 02:22 PM~16511902
> *
> GOT SAY <span style=\'color:red\'>THANKS TO SKIM FOR CONVINCING ME TO CUT IT AND RUN 13'S, TYRONE, CHAD THANKS HOMIES
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

tuff to do this with bags... u made the right move


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 7 2010, 01:18 PM~16539378
> *tuff to do this with bags...  u made the right move
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: I likes


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2010, 11:20 PM~16535721
> *all day*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

good color


----------



## lone star

thats cool homie. glad you are cutting it. 60 rags NEED TO BE CUT :biggrin: im gonna start saving for a conti for mine :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 4 2010, 02:22 PM~16511902
> *<span style='color:green'>
> GOT SAY THANKS TO SKIM, TYRONE, CHAD THANKS HOMIES
> *




THAT WHAT UP HOMIE I CANT WAIT TO SEE OUT IN THE O HITTING THE STREET LAYING AND PLAYING


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 4 2010, 01:22 PM~16511902
> *<span style='color:green'>
> GOT SAY THANKS TO SKIM, TYRONE, CHAD THANKS HOMIES
> *



good Fkkin choice bro i wish i had the nutz to juice my bitch up bro but to me i just cant see cutting into her ya know but it does look fkkkin tight........cant wait to see the look homie........Big Joe :420: <<<toke one up fo me when you rollin hard in the mutha think of me while im in the lab tryin to BUST OUT..... :werd:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Feb 8 2010, 12:20 AM~16545385
> *good Fkkin choice bro i wish i had the nutz to juice my bitch up bro but to me i just cant see cutting into her ya know but it does look fkkkin tight........cant wait to see the look homie........Big Joe  :420: <<<toke one up fo me when you rollin hard in the mutha think of me while im in the lab tryin to BUST OUT..... :werd:
> *


fuck it bro let your nuts hang, are you a lowrider or a collecter? CUT THAT BITCH


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64+Feb 7 2010, 06:55 PM~16541675-->
> 
> 
> 
> good color
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 7 2010, 07:40 PM~16541896
> *thats cool homie. glad you are cutting it. 60 rags NEED TO BE CUT  :biggrin:  im gonna start saving for a conti for mine  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60's do need to be cut on 13's, how that luxury sport turn out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 10:13 PM~16543097
> *THAT WHAT UP HOMIE I CANT WAIT TO SEE OUT IN THE O HITTING THE STREET LAYING AND PLAYING
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 01:20 AM~16545385
> *good Fkkin choice bro i wish i had the nutz to juice my bitch up bro but to me i just cant see cutting into her ya know but it does look fkkkin tight........cant wait to see the look homie........Big Joe  :420: <<<toke one up fo me when you rollin hard in the mutha think of me while im in the lab tryin to BUST OUT..... :werd:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand it took me this long to do it, I will put 1 up in the air but not not while im in the 60 :420: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Feb 8 2010, 02:00 AM~16545911
> *fuck it bro let your nuts hang, are you a lowrider or a collecter? CUT THAT BITCH
> *


x2


----------



## vouges17

got to find a name for the 60


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 8 2010, 04:47 AM~16547159
> *got to find a name for the 60
> *


YESCA, cuz its green like green bud  just a thought, i called my 61 "Mari Juana"......and get a vacuum ashtray bro so you could toke it up in the vert hahaha Big Joe


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2010, 03:00 AM~16545911
> *fuck it bro let your nuts hang in ma mouf, are you a lowrider or a collecter? LET ME HAVE THAT BITCH
> *


 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2010, 11:00 PM~16545911
> *fuck it bro let your nuts hang, are you a lowrider or a collecter? CUT THAT BITCH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 4 2010, 04:22 PM~16511902
> *<span style='color:green'>
> GOT SAY THANKS TO SKIM, TYRONE, CHAD THANKS HOMIES
> *


im glade you came to your senses :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 8 2010, 04:47 AM~16547159
> *got to find a name for the 60
> *


hulk lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 4 2010, 08:22 PM~16511902
> *<span style='color:green'>
> GOT SAY THANKS TO SKIM, TYRONE, CHAD THANKS HOMIES
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Man thankyou for trusting us with your baby. :biggrin: Your the kinda guy we like working with willing to do whatever it takes to be the best. :biggrin: Can't wait to get started on it brother.And yes a big thankyou to my clubbrother skim and my longtime homie tyrone,and chad for sending him our way.
Lets do this man.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2010, 07:00 AM~16545911
> *fuck it bro let your nuts hang, are you a lowrider or a collecter? CUT THAT BITCH
> *


X 2 you can't be both. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 8 2010, 11:47 AM~16547159
> *got to find a name for the 60</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>Money to burn :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

We'll have you looking like this in no time.


----------



## vouges17

> Man thankyou for trusting us with your baby. :biggrin: Your the kinda guy we like working with willing to do whatever it takes to be the best.
> 
> 
> no problem homie, thank you for building 1 of the best in the midwest!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 9 2010, 01:29 AM~16556167
> *Money to burn :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *



the best name I heard so far :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

FROM AIR TO SWITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 9 2010, 04:30 PM~16559226
> *the best name I heard so far :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 9 2010, 12:24 AM~16556117
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Man thankyou for trusting us with your baby. :biggrin: Your the kinda guy we like working with willing to do whatever it takes to be the best. :biggrin: Can't wait to get started on it brother.And yes a big thankyou to my clubbrother skim and my longtime homie tyrone,and chad for sending him our way.
> Lets do this man.
> *




THANKS HOMIE THAT WHAT IT DEW JUST LOOKING OUT 4 THE HOMIE TO GET HIS SHIT DONE RIGHT..... :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 9 2010, 11:32 AM~16559243
> *FROM AIR TO SWITCHES :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 10 2010, 02:41 PM~16573067
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

MORE WORK DONE PAINTED 1 SIDE


----------



## vouges17

looking for a complete bolt kit to put car back together


----------



## Wizzard

Nice work.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 11 2010, 04:01 PM~16584286
> *Nice work.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Suburban Swingin

TTT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 5 2010, 08:59 PM~16525549
> *complete air ride set up 4 sale make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need those front upper bag mounts, I don't think the tanks will work. PM me a price list of what you want for parts. Thanks brother.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2010, 12:00 AM~16545911
> *fuck it bro let your nuts hang, are you a lowrider or a collecter? CUT THAT BITCH
> *



x1000000000000000000000


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 14 2010, 07:47 PM~16611776
> *I need those front upper bag mounts, I don't think the tanks will work.  PM me a price list of what you want for parts.  Thanks brother.
> *



pm sent


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 15 2010, 11:48 AM~16616942
> *pm sent
> *


Thanks brother, PM returned.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 8 2010, 11:32 PM~16556196
> *We'll have you looking like this in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!! :0 that 64 is sweet pm me some more pics of it if you have some :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

4 sale $5800


----------



## vouges17

sold :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## chevyman

DAME HOMIE I SEE IT GETTING RIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Feb 23 2010, 01:39 AM~16696627
> *DAME HOMIE I SEE IT GETTING RIGHT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


trying to homie its slow motion


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 23 2010, 01:19 PM~16700422
> *trying to homie its slow motion
> *


  :drama:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 23 2010, 02:50 PM~16700679
> *  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 24 2010, 09:57 AM~16709549
> *:biggrin:
> *


Get that over to you today. :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2010, 08:59 AM~16709559
> *Get that over to you today.  :biggrin:
> *


get that out to you in the morning at the latest Friday


----------



## vouges17

stumbled across 59 rag today guy wants a cool price running and driving vin tag was not in windshield what can a player do?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 11 2010, 10:57 AM~16582650
> *looking for a complete  bolt kit to put car back together
> *


www.totalystainless.com


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 28 2010, 08:51 PM~16753006
> *www.totalystainless.com
> *



good looking out! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 24 2010, 10:10 AM~16709601
> *get that out to you in the morning at the latest Friday
> *


Haven't forgot about you brother, OLD GOLD had me busy as fuck this weekend. I'll it over.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 28 2010, 10:56 PM~16754561
> *Haven't forgot about you brother, OLD GOLD had me busy as fuck this weekend.  I'll it over.
> *


no problem homie :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 28 2010, 08:38 PM~16752869
> *stumbled across 59 rag today guy wants a cool price running and driving vin tag was not in windshield what can a player do?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 3 2010, 01:22 PM~16784783
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 5 2010, 07:59 PM~16525549
> *<span style='color:red'>
> sold*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 3 2010, 03:33 PM~16784846
> *
> sold
> *


Thanks again brother.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 3 2010, 02:35 PM~16784856
> *Thanks again brother.
> *


no problem I still have the brackets for you  I just had a lot of people pm about set up


----------



## MRROBNYC




----------



## vouges17

possible change? still switches though! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 3 2010, 07:51 PM~16784967
> *possible change? still switches though! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Good luck homie.


----------



## CHUCC

:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 9 2010, 01:30 AM~16835160
> *:uh: Good luck homie.
> *



thanks :drama:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 9 2010, 02:53 PM~16839106
> *thanks  :drama:
> *


thanks brother! :drama:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2010, 01:56 PM~16839132
> *thanks brother! :drama:
> *


any time homie hope they work out for you!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 9 2010, 06:53 PM~16839106
> *thanks  :drama:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:









































































Another streetriders build.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 9 2010, 09:31 PM~16843762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another streetriders build.
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 10 2010, 09:07 PM~16851512
> *looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


Sorry it took me to long to get to this reply








































,thanks.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 10 2010, 07:05 PM~16852970
> *Sorry it took me to long to get to this reply
> ,thanks.
> *


 :drama: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 11 2010, 12:44 AM~16853311
> *:drama:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

just picked up this bomb put some quick paint on her


----------



## vouges17

in dallas for a show it just got canceled :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 21 2010, 03:06 PM~16953610
> *in dallas for a show it just got canceled :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## cutlass_rider

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 21 2010, 02:06 PM~16953610
> *in dallas for a show it just got canceled :angry:
> *


I see you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you made the perfect move streetriders


----------



## Maximus1959

> no more air ride, vogues, triple gold14's, powder coated suspension! Now 13's green spokes, wrapped and molded frame, molded and chrome suspension, hard line set up with the best shit all done by STREET RIDERS HYDRAULICS KANSAS CITY SUBURBAN SWINGIN AKA FABIAN
> WOW!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> LAYITLOW POST OF THE YEAR 2010!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## vouges17

for sale $6500 pm me
























































http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm219/vouges17/img1269921387576.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm219/vouges17/img1269920892578.jpg


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 24 2010, 07:24 AM~16982934
> *LAYITLOW POST OF THE YEAR 2010!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 we can hook it up just holla.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2010, 11:32 PM~17039653
> *X2 we can hook it up just holla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work Fabian :thumbsup: HOLLA :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 30 2010, 10:13 PM~17046286
> *nice work Fabian :thumbsup: HOLLA :biggrin:
> *


we always here bro,just alittle missunderstanding holla,i'll answer.

































maybe,if not i'll call you back. :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k
We ready anytime.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 30 2010, 04:13 PM~17046286
> *nice work Fabian :thumbsup: HOLLA :biggrin:
> *


u need to just go ahead and do that shit mayne


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 30 2010, 09:05 PM~17048668
> *we always here bro,just alittle missunderstanding holla,i'll answer.
> maybe,if not i'll call you back. :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k
> We ready anytime.
> *


I will hit you after 5 today homie :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2010, 12:50 AM~17051734
> *u need to just go ahead and do that shit mayne
> *



:dunno: possible im going to holla at him after 5


----------



## vouges17

:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

little more work done


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 31 2010, 05:50 AM~17051734-->
> 
> 
> 
> u need to just go ahead and do that shit mayne
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vouges17_@Mar 31 2010, 04:13 PM~17054122
> *I will hit you after 5 today homie :biggrin:
> *


Good talking to ya sleep,can't wait to get started on another RAG. :biggrin:  Your gonna get the best K.C. has to offer.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 1 2010, 09:51 AM~17064537
> *:biggrin:
> Good talking to ya sleep,can't wait to get started on another RAG. :biggrin:   Your gonna get the best K.C. has to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes:


----------



## momoparman

Yo Sleep.....

Hows that sled coming? I see lots of talk but no pics....you need to stay away from the strays and get back on the big dog dude.

Naw...looking good. Love your truck man....wish I could keep a few bucks on res so I could get into another proj.

Well here's our bobber me an my boy(son) built over the winta.....lookin 4 more progress....keep the pics coming.

Mop (Vinni-N-KC)


----------



## momoparman

Sorry man.....here's a pic.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Apr 5 2010, 09:10 AM~17098965
> *Sorry man.....here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE YOU V, LOOKING GOOD I KNOW YOUR SON IS LOVING THAT, COUPLE YEARS FROM NOW YOU WILL BE BUILDING HIM A CAR :biggrin:


----------



## momoparman

Ya...got that right

Hope he likes the black primer rods cause he'll be drivin one (paint is $$$) Then again he may end up with my rat....

Good to see your still workin on the rides......been a long winta and I'm ready for some drivin.


----------



## momoparman

Thought I'd send one of my Fat Blu Fish.....I'm pimpin the trunk out right now....gettin ready for a show in Farmington, MN....me and Red are headin up in June to RIP IT UP!

Hell yea...


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Apr 5 2010, 10:06 AM~17099249
> *Thought I'd send one of my Fat Blu Fish.....I'm pimpin the trunk out right now....gettin ready for a show in Farmington, MN....me and Red are headin up in June to RIP IT UP!
> 
> Hell yea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: she came out nice, you a Red are going to shut the show down :biggrin:
> 
> rat rod came out nice also :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## momoparman

:biggrin: 

Thanks Bro.

Can't wait to see your sled....dude I love that candy green shizzle.


----------



## Loco 61

>


----------



## rolling deep

WERES THE 60 ANY NEW PIXS


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by rolling deep_@Apr 8 2010, 11:02 PM~17139789
> *WERES THE 60 ANY NEW PIXS
> *


60 still coming along slowly will post pics in a few days, should have new d's and 59 cont kit next week


----------



## rolling deep

COOL


----------



## momoparman

You need to quit dickin with those side jobs.......unless they pay for the chrome. More pics....what r u doin for a motor? :machinegun:


----------



## vouges17

Daytons showed up once again a problem :angry:


----------



## momoparman

:angry: 

What did they do? They look pretty sweet to me.......did the powder coat get burnished when they installed the spokes?

Mop


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Apr 15 2010, 04:51 PM~17203782
> *:angry:
> 
> What did they do?  They look pretty sweet to me.......did the powder coat get burnished when they installed the spokes?
> 
> Mop
> *


they were painted and paint came off in some area's around nipple's and there is a nick are 1 of the hubs


----------



## momoparman

:wow: 

That sucks....your gonna have to be careful with those honeys.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 15 2010, 05:57 PM~17201612
> *   Daytons showed up once again a problem :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That sucks bro but they still look hot,hope they take care of the problem for ya.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 19 2010, 02:48 PM~17237854
> *That sucks bro but they still look hot,hope they take care of the problem for ya.
> *


yeh they are taking care of the matter :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> did you make that peice? the vertical one that attaches the trunk floor to lower quarter? i need that for both sides of my 60


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 19 2010, 10:41 PM~17242577
> *yeh they are taking care of the matter :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 15 2010, 09:57 AM~17201612
> *   Daytons showed up once again a problem :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Why not Z's... are they just a west coast thing?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 20 2010, 12:30 AM~17244120
> *Why not Z's...  are they just a west coast thing?
> *


naw it aint just a west coast thing im just a dayton ryder now if this next set comes back and it aint good then zeniths it will be


----------



## vouges17

> did you make that peice? the vertical one that attaches the trunk floor to lower quarter? i need that for both sides of my 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the time yeh we made them pieces now I think you can buy everything
Click to expand...


----------



## vouges17

it was a good day today and my 59 kit showed up  :420:


----------



## vouges17

still has to be colored sanded and re cleared also paint the white stripe


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 20 2010, 10:51 AM~17247747
> *still has to be colored sanded and re cleared also paint the white stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good homie :thumbsup: wish my 64 was that far along


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 20 2010, 12:57 PM~17247811
> *Looks good homie :thumbsup: wish my 64 was that far along
> *


thanks, it just takes some time it will get there


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 20 2010, 11:59 AM~17248359
> *thanks, it just takes some time it will get there
> *


lol shit i have had it almost ten years now


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 20 2010, 09:51 AM~17247747
> *paint the white stripe</span></span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LEAVE IT GREEN.......


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Apr 20 2010, 02:50 PM~17248838-->
> 
> 
> 
> LEAVE IT GREEN.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cant I need some white for the interior
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Apr 20 2010, 02:54 PM~17248858
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks


----------



## tigerman68

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 20 2010, 10:51 AM~17247747
> *still has to be colored sanded and re cleared also paint the white stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see Iggy got you looking great with that candy, Nice job on that paint.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by tigerman68_@Apr 20 2010, 05:43 PM~17250376
> *I see Iggy got you looking great with that  candy,  Nice job on that paint.
> *


thanks he did do a good job


----------



## vouges17

*5 years later 2010*


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 20 2010, 05:07 PM~17251740
> *5 years later 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BAD ASS! it will move fast now. That color pops


----------



## gold70monte

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 20 2010, 08:07 PM~17251740
> *5 years later 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!!!! The 60 is looking nice.......good work....


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 20 2010, 10:51 AM~17247747
> *still has to be colored sanded and re cleared also paint the white stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie, but no braces in the jam?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Apr 20 2010, 10:07 PM~17253423-->
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS!  it will move fast now.  That color pops
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie, it should move fast going to KC next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 11:05 PM~17254342
> *Damn!!!! The 60 is looking nice.......good work....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, were that monte at sell it back to me :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kandychromegsxr_@Apr 20 2010, 11:40 PM~17254805
> *looks good homie, but no braces in the jam?
> *


thanks, and as far as braces go there use to be some in there, hopefully everything is good if not I guess a redo but it's all good


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 20 2010, 10:01 PM~17255097
> *thanks, and as far as braces go there use to be some in there,  hopefully everything is good if not I guess a redo  but it's all good
> *


 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> *5 years later 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :wow: :0 LOOKS GOOD


----------



## momoparman

Looks good dude......All that green on 420...that was a great day huh?

Are you coming down to KC soon?

Let me know if you are. Maybe we can hook up.

Gettin close now.......lots of late night coming up


----------



## edward61

*5 years later 2010*








































:wow:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman+Apr 21 2010, 09:17 AM~17257129-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good dude......All that green on 420...that was a great day huh?
> 
> Are you coming down to KC soon?
> 
> Let me know if you are.  Maybe we can hook up.
> 
> Gettin close now.......lots of late night coming up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeh it was a good 420, and I will hit you I might be up as soon as Monday
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-edward61_@Apr 21 2010, 09:53 AM~17257370
> *5 years later 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 21 2010, 01:07 AM~17251740
> *5 years later 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking very nice,can't wait to see the pic when it's all done. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman

I c-ya big homie getting that 60 right keep it up homie


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Apr 21 2010, 06:21 PM~17262116-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking very nice,can't wait to see the pic when it's all done. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, you will see it faster than we thought :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyman_@Apr 21 2010, 09:57 PM~17264488
> *I c-ya big homie getting that 60 right keep it up homie
> *


4 sure


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Making power moves now brother! Very nice to see! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

Looks great!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Skim

THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD AS HELL MAN


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 22 2010, 12:25 PM~17270362-->
> 
> 
> 
> Making power moves now brother! Very nice to see! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks ive been waiting to make them power moves :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 02:04 AM~17277822
> *Looks great!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 23 2010, 10:58 AM~17279731
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 23 2010, 11:19 AM~17279884
> *THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD AS HELL MAN
> *


appreciate it homie


----------



## jrcerda

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 20 2010, 06:07 PM~17251740
> *5 years later 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking really good :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

good color


----------



## rag61

very clean....looks good


----------



## westsidebagos

That mofo is looking beautiful homie!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by jrcerda+Apr 24 2010, 05:01 PM~17289996-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking really good :wow:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG WHIT [email protected] 24 2010, 06:22 PM~17290331
> *good color
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a lot of people told me to keep it a stock color :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 06:29 PM~17290350
> *very clean....looks good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westsidebagos_@Apr 24 2010, 06:32 PM~17290361
> *That mofo is looking beautiful homie!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## momoparman

So?

What happened? Did the shit weather stop you in your tracks? Yea mine too.

I was supposed to bring the cuda in for a minor touch up but you know....rain.

let me know when you blow thru....  

Mop


----------



## vouges17

*so after waiting the grip 59 kit shows up :biggrin: *


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 11:45 AM~10924929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WERE THESE REPAIR PANELS "OVER LAPPED WELDED" OR "BUTT WELDED" ON HERE?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 29 2010, 09:50 AM~17339435
> *WERE THESE REPAIR PANELS "OVER LAPPED WELDED" OR "BUTT WELDED" ON HERE?
> *


old stuff cut out new panels welded in


----------



## momoparman

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 29 2010, 07:47 AM~17339100
> *so after waiting the grip 59 kit shows up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet...love me that chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 29 2010, 09:27 AM~17340928
> *old stuff cut out new panels welded in
> *


Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman+Apr 29 2010, 02:55 PM~17342266-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet...love me that chrome. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me 2 :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Apr 29 2010, 06:36 PM~17344250
> *Nice!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Guest

LOOKING GOOD MAN, HOPE TO SEE YOU AND THAT VERT AT THE SHOW @ NP DODGE PARK IN AUGUST!!!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 30 2010, 07:30 AM~17349443
> *LOOKING GOOD MAN, HOPE TO SEE YOU AND THAT VERT AT THE SHOW @ NP DODGE PARK IN AUGUST!!!
> *


soory homie not going to happen I have a shit load of more work and big $ items to buy, may be next year


----------



## vouges17




----------



## momoparman

So when do they shoot the body?

Looks good so far....I'm interested to see it with the doors hanging.

Keep on it.....you may make it by next summer.


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 30 2010, 08:05 AM~17350298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@May 1 2010, 02:49 AM~17357679
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## WOOD_LIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 30 2010, 09:05 AM~17350298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** I WANT SOME APPLE JOLLY RANCHERS AFTER LOOKING AT THAT PAINT LOL ITS LOOKING GOOD HOMEBOY :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

See you monday sleep to pick up that frame.


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 20 2010, 06:07 PM~17251740
> *5 years later 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats insane :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE+May 5 2010, 09:55 AM~17397479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ***** I WANT SOME APPLE JOLLY RANCHERS AFTER LOOKING AT THAT PAINT LOL ITS LOOKING GOOD HOMEBOY :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie, think I might have a few :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Suburban [email protected] 5 2010, 05:26 PM~17401601
> *See you monday sleep to pick up that frame.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-livinlow64_@May 5 2010, 05:54 PM~17401890
> *:0 thats insane :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jun 22 2008, 02:29 PM~10925579-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is your 60 rag at StreetLife?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 03:07 PM~10925781
> *no its in Omaha Ne, then once the body is fully put back together and painted it goes to Kc
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@May 5 2010, 05:26 PM~17401601
> *See you monday sleep to pick up that frame.
> *


 :wow: FINALLY


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 15 2010, 12:57 PM~17201612
> *   Daytons showed up once again a problem :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Car looks great! No GOld? Aww man! Still love tha 72's


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@May 6 2010, 11:41 PM~17415240
> *Car looks great! No GOld? Aww man! Still love tha 72's
> *


got gold 1's coming :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 7 2010, 08:54 AM~17417149
> *got gold 1's coming :biggrin:
> *


Gold and Green, ME LUCKY CHARMS! :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 7 2010, 08:04 AM~17417185
> *Gold and Green, ME LUCKY CHARMS!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

dont know if I want to ship to Cali to get chromed or powder coat locally


----------



## crazymexicano101

lookin good man


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 6 2010, 09:47 PM~17411298
> *:wow: FINALLY
> *


We'll have ya looking like this one in no time.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 8 2010, 07:46 PM~17429785
> *We'll have ya looking like this one in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


needs to be green and a vert frame : :roflmao:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@May 8 2010, 04:45 PM~17428881
> *lookin good man
> *


thanks homie, see you just had a major come up on the rag


----------



## NmE60

:thumbsup: nice :werd: bIG JOE


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@May 10 2010, 02:52 PM~17444198
> * :thumbsup: nice :werd: bIG JOE
> *


 thanks homie


----------



## vouges17

*has any 1 seen this edelbrock 20674 set up for a 348/409 ?*


----------



## VItreryda

nice ride thats my frame


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 10 2010, 08:04 PM~17446986
> *nice ride thats my frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie, what you doing with suspension


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 10 2010, 09:57 PM~17448414
> *looking good homie, what you doing with suspension
> *


those are doners just waiting for chrome


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:uh: the green was better


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH_@May 11 2010, 02:11 AM~17451317
> *:uh: the green was better
> *


X2 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH+May 11 2010, 04:11 AM~17451317-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: the green was better
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-13OZKAR_@May 11 2010, 04:20 AM~17451329
> *X2  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


----------



## vouges17

*cruiser skirts painted, sent trim out to get polished :biggrin: *


----------



## elcaballo84LTD




----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 8 2010, 11:49 AM~17428212
> *dont know if I want to ship to Cali to get chromed or powder coat locally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chrome is the only option!!!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 11 2010, 05:43 PM~17457271
> *chrome is the only option!!!
> *


*

so im getting a lot of mixed comments on this, some people are saying dont chrome it it will never work correctly again because of rivets, then I have people saying you dont have to touch rivets to chrome and it will be no problem   *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 12 2010, 08:31 AM~17464446
> *
> 
> so im getting a lot of mixed comments on this, some people are saying dont chrome it it will never work correctly again because of rivets, then I have people saying you dont have to touch rivets to chrome and it will be no problem
> *


you will be fine  look how many cars have chrome racks out there


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## tigerman68

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 12 2010, 08:31 AM~17464446
> *
> 
> so im getting a lot of mixed comments on this, some people are saying dont chrome it it will never work correctly again because of rivets, then I have people saying you dont have to touch rivets to chrome and it will be no problem
> *


you can't get the chrome done locally? Im pretty sure you can :0


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by tigerman68_@May 12 2010, 02:33 PM~17466651
> *you can't get the chrome done locally?  Im pretty sure you can :0
> *


 :nosad: unless I disassemble it


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 12 2010, 09:01 PM~17467346
> *:nosad: unless I disassemble it
> *


Mr impala knows his shit sleep,he'll hook it up.If you want it chrome he's the one to go to.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2010, 08:18 AM~17464836
> *you will be fine   look how many cars have chrome racks out there
> *


Whats a ballpark price of chroming a top? (taking apart, chroming, then putting back together)


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 13 2010, 11:00 AM~17476631
> *Whats a ballpark price of chroming a top? (taking apart, chroming, then putting back together)
> *


a used car :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 13 2010, 09:00 AM~17476631
> *Whats a ballpark price of chroming a top? (taking apart, chroming, then putting back together)
> *


1500.00 but that includes return shipping yuor local so knock off about 150.00 and your header has to be nice or already fixed. That includes all new hardware bushings etc etc. take apart reassemble triple plate all pieces and have u back in the game BLINGIN :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

*found a local shop to do the chroming on the vert rack*


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 13 2010, 06:32 PM~17482335
> *found a local shop to do the chroming on the vert rack
> *


  only way to go with a rag....


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Can't wait to have this thing back on the road sleep,thanks for trusting us with your baby.

STREETRIDERS HYDRAULICS


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 12 2010, 08:31 AM~17464446
> *
> 
> so im getting a lot of mixed comments on this, some people are saying dont chrome it it will never work correctly again because of rivets, then I have people saying you dont have to touch rivets to chrome and it will be no problem
> *


My 60 is chrome at it works GREAT. Seals right up and opens and closes well.


----------



## momoparman

Yo Cal

So you got the sled here in KC now huh?

Next time you come down call me....I'll buy you a green drink...Marg!

Mop


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+May 14 2010, 05:28 PM~17492341-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to have this thing back on the road sleep,thanks for trusting us with your baby.
> 
> STREETRIDERS HYDRAULICS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's in good hands homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Sin [email protected] 14 2010, 11:12 PM~17495030
> *My 60 is chrome at it works GREAT.  Seals right up and opens and closes well.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeh im in sorry ass Nebraska and a lot of shops are full of shit
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-momoparman_@May 17 2010, 08:16 AM~17513024
> *Yo Cal
> 
> So you got the sled here in KC now huh?
> 
> Next time you come down call me....I'll buy you a green drink...Marg!
> 
> Mop
> *


4 sure V, I didnt go to Kc hey came up here but I will be down there Monday so we can hook up put me in your planner uffin:


----------



## momoparman

Hell yiz

Just call me when you get here....I will have time for lunch/marg/  at my local cantina.

Rancho Grande....my home away from home.

Got you down for Monday. 

Mop. :drama:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

I know i said we wasn't gonna start for a while but we had some extra time today.


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 19 2010, 11:23 PM~17548169
> *I know i said we wasn't gonna start for a while but we had some extra time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 cut that bitch!


----------



## big C

> I know i said we wasn't gonna start for a while but we had some extra time today.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> I know i said we wasn't gonna start for a while but we had some extra time today.
> 
> http://i267.damn thats got to feel good cutting up such a purdey frame :cheesy:
> [/quote]
> :biggrin: Yeah it's kinda fun. :biggrin: What feels really good is knowing what this rag is gonna look like when it's done. ;)
Click to expand...


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 20 2010, 10:50 AM~17549013
> *:0  cut that bitch!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: This is the last time sleep will be messing with this frame. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2008, 06:02 AM~10923064
> *Whoa is right. We were standing out in front of the hotel the morning before the Individuals picnic up in Tulsa and so we just started conversating about our cars and what not and next thing you know we were talking about our 2 rags and all the shit we were going through to make it all work. I was like "Why the fuck dont you have a build up topic on Layitlow!!" lol,
> On a serious note this cat is as down to earth as you can get and hes putting in major work on this rag.   I love to see this kinda shit you know half the fun is the struggle. *


Nah thats all the fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Sleep i had time to go though your whole build,man much respect to you for all you've done allready.i'm really happy we are working together on the frame and hydros,i'm glad we are apart of this build.it's gonna be one badass 60 rag.I hope when it's done you find a club that's just as hard as your 60.  :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+May 20 2010, 01:23 AM~17548169-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know i said we wasn't gonna start for a while but we had some extra time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats whats up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Suburban [email protected] 20 2010, 10:12 AM~17549995
> *:biggrin: Yeah it's kinda fun. :biggrin: What feels really good is knowing what this rag is gonna look like when it's done.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Suburban [email protected] 20 2010, 10:12 AM~17549999
> *:0  :0  :biggrin: This is the last time sleep will be messing with this frame. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Suburban [email protected] 20 2010, 10:14 AM~17550007
> *Nah thats all the fun. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@May 20 2010, 10:38 AM~17550237
> *Sleep i had time to go though your whole build,man much respect to you for all you've done allready.i'm really happy we are working together on the frame and hydros,i'm glad we are apart of this build.it's gonna be one badass 60 rag.I hope when it's done you find a club that's just as hard as your 60.   :biggrin:
> *


BIG M (NEBRASKA CHAPTER) :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

*FINALLY FINISHED WET SAND AND BUFFING WIFE'S 78 MALIBU NOW I HAVE TO PUT HER BACK TOGETHER, WHEN COMPLETE SHE WILL HAVE 13's, BASIC SET UP, CHROME UNDER HOOD, AND TRUNK, POSSIBLE CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, NOTHING PERFECT BUT A DAMN GOOD LOW LOW!  *


----------



## cutlass_rider

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 20 2010, 06:10 PM~17555422
> *FINALLY FINISHED WET SAND AND BUFFING WIFE'S 78 MALIBU NOW I HAVE TO PUT HER BACK TOGETHER, WHEN COMPLETE SHE WILL HAVE 13's, BASIC SET UP, CHROME UNDER HOOD, AND TRUNK, POSSIBLE CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, NOTHING PERFECT BUT A DAMN GOOD LOW LOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the boo i see ya
hno: :yes:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 22 2008, 01:44 AM~10923339
> *yeh Skim thats real shit because of you I am now going to build it as a low low, I was going to put it back stock but fuck that you put real talk iin my ear and im going to run with.  I got Street Riders (KC/Majestics) that going to do the set up and chrome, I kind of fucked up because I already powdered coated everything black but fuck it im going to build the shit out of the rag!!!
> *



:0


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 20 2010, 10:58 PM~17558773
> *:0
> *


Just sell off all the nice powdercoated stuff and get some raw shit to start over with


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 21 2010, 12:01 PM~17562000
> *Just sell off all the nice powdercoated stuff and get some raw shit to start over with
> *


already did


----------



## vouges17

*got some parts :biggrin: *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 22 2010, 05:16 PM~17570568
> *got some parts  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool you got em. :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 23 2010, 11:19 PM~17581738
> *cool you got em. :biggrin:
> *



finally showed up so I will see you around 12


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 24 2010, 05:39 AM~17582831
> *finally showed up so I will see you around 12
> *


cool just hit me up when you get here.


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+May 23 2010, 09:19 PM~17581738-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool you got em. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HIT ME UP MANYANA I GOT THAT PRICE FOR YOU PLAYER
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vouges17_@May 23 2010, 10:39 PM~17582831
> *finally showed up so I will see you around 12
> *


CUT IT OUT I TOLD YOU THEY WOULD MAKE IT IN TIME.....CHECK YOUR STATEMENT WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE YOU OWE ME ONE :biggrin: ....


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 24 2010, 07:29 AM~17583861
> *HIT ME UP MANYANA I GOT THAT PRICE FOR YOU PLAYER
> 
> *


You got it homie.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 24 2010, 02:29 AM~17583861
> *HIT ME UP MANYANA I GOT THAT PRICE FOR YOU PLAYER
> CUT IT OUT I TOLD YOU THEY WOULD MAKE IT IN TIME.....CHECK YOUR STATEMENT WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE YOU OWE ME ONE :biggrin: ....
> *



:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Had a good time kicking it sleep and tyrone,see you all soon.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 21 2010, 01:10 AM~17555422
> *FINALLY FINISHED WET SAND AND BUFFING WIFE'S 78 MALIBU NOW I HAVE TO PUT HER BACK TOGETHER, WHEN COMPLETE SHE WILL HAVE 13's, BASIC SET UP, CHROME UNDER HOOD, AND TRUNK, POSSIBLE CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, NOTHING PERFECT BUT A DAMN GOOD LOW LOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro,you know we'll take good care of wifey's car too. :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2010, 09:39 AM~17465046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+May 24 2010, 11:24 PM~17593812-->
> 
> 
> 
> Had a good time kicking it sleep and tyrone,see you all soon.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we did also kicking it with KC MAJESTICS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@May 24 2010, 11:25 PM~17593820
> *looking good bro,you know we'll take good care of wifey's car too. :biggrin:
> *


I already know :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 14 2010, 04:28 PM~17492341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to have this thing back on the road sleep,thanks for trusting us with your baby.
> 
> STREETRIDERS HYDRAULICS
> *


Itz goin down now!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 25 2010, 09:11 AM~17596916
> *Itz goin down now!
> *



:yes:


----------



## vouges17

*new dash cap for wife's malibu showed up *


----------



## vouges17

picked up a lincoln versailles rear end for vert :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

*wifey's rim arrived OG 13's, pulled interior out so it could wrapped, took apart pumps so the blocks and backing plates could get powder coated also getting a little bit frame work done and then hopefully be about finished on her malibu :x: :420: *


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB

look like the best i have seen in omaha 
that 60 is nice


----------



## DETONATER

Just stopping by to say what's up... :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 25 2010, 02:11 PM~17596916
> *Itz goin down now!
> *


 :biggrin: You know how we do.  This is gonna be big. :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by PITBULL CAR CLUB+Jun 7 2010, 12:47 AM~17713572-->
> 
> 
> 
> look like the best i have seen in omaha
> that 60 is nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Jun 7 2010, 12:55 AM~17713644
> *Just stopping by to say what's up...  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## vouges17

*just picked up wifes interior, dropped malibu off to get a flaked out white top and paint interior trim :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 31 2010, 08:01 AM~17652317
> *picked up a lincoln versailles rear end  for vert :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeh mayne, just got mine back from the chromer yesterday


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 8 2010, 09:32 PM~17732161
> *hell yeh mayne, just got mine back from the chromer yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that came out great, now I can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

got some bad news this morning wife's malibu had got damaged by the tow truck driver taking it to get a flaked out top I guess he pushed in the front bumper and damaged header and fender and the paint can't get matched so now another complete paint job on the malibu :angry: 

I guess the only good news is that I got the rear end all tor down my frame is getting wrapped and suspension should be ready for chroming in a few weeks and im going to the Tulsa show this weekend


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 14 2010, 01:36 PM~17783674
> *got some bad news this morning wife's malibu had got damaged by the tow truck driver taking it to get a flaked out top I guess he pushed in the front bumper and damaged  header and fender and the paint can't get matched  so now another complete paint job on the malibu  :angry:
> 
> I guess the only good news is that I got the rear end all tor down my frame is getting wrapped and suspension should be ready for chroming in a few weeks and im going to the Tulsa show this weekend
> *


I learned a long time ago about 90% of tow truck drivers are fucking idiots they dont give a shit about personal property :angry:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 14 2010, 04:05 PM~17783915
> *I learned a long time ago about 90% of tow truck drivers are fucking idiots they dont give a shit about personal property :angry:
> *


I will never use a tow truck again, flat bed only


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 16 2010, 05:42 AM~17802059
> *I will never use a tow truck again, flat bed only
> *


sucks..............but what up with the rag progress bruh hows it coming.......Big Joe


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jun 16 2010, 02:02 PM~17804672
> *sucks..............but what up with the rag progress bruh hows it coming.......Big Joe
> *



speedometer bezel had it chromed also had cruiser skirt hockey sticks polished and dents removed, continental kit painted, got some og scuff guards for cruiser's, debating if i should use 348 or sell it because serpentine kit is expensive and they don't make a whole lot of chrome for the 348/409


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 16 2010, 01:27 PM~17805426
> *speedometer bezel  had it chromed also had cruiser skirt hockey sticks polished and  dents removed, continental kit  painted, got some og scuff guards for cruiser's, debating if i should use 348 or sell it because serpentine kit is expensive and they don't make a whole lot of chrome for the 348/409
> *


id go with the 348 homie theres not many 60s with 348s in em


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 16 2010, 03:27 PM~17805426
> *speedometer bezel  had it chromed also had cruiser skirt hockey sticks polished and  dents removed, continental kit  painted, got some og scuff guards for cruiser's, debating if i should use 348 or sell it because serpentine kit is expensive and they don't make a whole lot of chrome for the 348/409
> *





> 409 stroked to 481. .650 lift 267 @.050 duration cam ....600HP
Click to expand...


----------



## vouges17

[/quote]

they look hella good all finished up


----------



## DANNY 805

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 20 2010, 06:07 PM~17251740
> *5 years later 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's coming out real good...can't wait to see it finish..   ....


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 16 2010, 01:27 PM~17805426
> *speedometer bezel  had it chromed also had cruiser skirt hockey sticks polished and  dents removed, continental kit  painted, got some og scuff guards for cruiser's, debating if i should use 348 or sell it because serpentine kit is expensive and they don't make a whole lot of chrome for the 348/409
> *



348 go with it like homie said not many 348's 60's out there im running 348 with a turboglide trans........loving the progress bro looking way good  TTT HOMIE


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805+Jun 22 2010, 11:04 PM~17861488-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming out real good...can't wait to see it finish..    ....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie, I cant wait either
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NmE60_@Jun 22 2010, 11:30 PM~17861917
> *348 go with it like homie said not many 348's 60's out there im running 348 with a turboglide trans........loving the progress bro looking way good   TTT HOMIE
> *


im going to go with the 348 with a 700r4 tranny now I have to save for the serpentine kit along with intake and carb


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 23 2010, 09:23 PM~17867018
> *im going to go with the 348 with a 700r4 tranny now I have to save for the serpentine kit along with intake and carb
> *


----------



## vouges17

dayton's showed up :0 * I would personally like to thank Brad Crutchleo of Dayton Wire Wheels for his great customer service :thumbsup: *
































:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 29 2010, 07:52 PM~17922121
> *dayton's showed up :0  I would personally like to thank Brad Crutchleo of Dayton Wire Wheels for his great customer service :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Nice!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 29 2010, 10:52 PM~17922121
> *dayton's showed up :0  DAMMN!!!!  Now Thats What Im Talkin Bout.. Man They Look Bad Ass... Need To Order Me A Set For My Bubble When I Get Some Change.. </span>*


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 30 2010, 04:52 AM~17922121
> *dayton's showed up :0  I would personally like to thank Brad Crutchleo of Dayton Wire Wheels for his great customer service :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


D. amn :0 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Jun 29 2010, 11:11 PM~17922304-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 30 2010, 07:50 AM~17924864
> *DAMMN!!!!    Now Thats What Im Talkin Bout..  Man They Look Bad Ass... Need To Order Me A Set For My  Bubble When I Get Some Change..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know I have 2 sets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 08:05 AM~17924913
> *D. amn  :0  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-909vert63_@Jun 30 2010, 08:08 AM~17924919
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


thanks


----------



## nueve5

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

TTT For Xlace Ds :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 12:58 PM~17973839
> *30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri
> 
> Impala
> Lincoln
> Buick
> New Caddy logo
> Chevy bowtie
> Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.
> 
> paypal is [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 5 2010, 11:42 PM~17969255
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>x2*


----------



## sickthree

Great build  Keep up the good work


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 29 2010, 11:52 PM~17922121
> *dayton's showed up :0  I would personally like to thank Brad Crutchleo of Dayton Wire Wheels for his great customer service :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :worship: BAD A$$ RIDE ON SOME BAAAAAD A$$ WHEELS


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by sickthree+Jul 7 2010, 11:02 PM~17988326-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great build  Keep up the good work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will do just slow motion
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-malomonte_@Jul 7 2010, 11:41 PM~17988822
> *:worship:  :worship: BAD A$$ RIDE ON SOME BAAAAAD A$$ WHEELS
> *


 thanks homie


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## momoparman

So.........are you still building or are you on the Malibooo these days?  

Maybe you been taking a smoke break.....like a long one  

Mop


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jul 7 2010, 11:41 PM~17988822
> *:worship:  :worship: BAD A$$ RIDE ON SOME BAAAAAD A$$ WHEELS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 29 2010, 09:52 PM~17922121
> *dayton's showed up :0  I would personally like to thank Brad Crutchleo of Dayton Wire Wheels for his great customer service :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s+Jul 11 2010, 03:29 PM~18017625-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 10:12 AM~18043514
> *So.........are you still building or are you on the Malibooo these days?
> 
> Maybe you been taking a smoke break.....like a long one
> 
> Mop
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SOLD :0 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 14 2010, 10:15 AM~18043534
> *:yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Austin Ace_@Jul 14 2010, 02:23 PM~18045115
> *:0
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

:wow:


----------



## momoparman

You SOLD the Maliboooo?

Already?

Man your wife sure does get the BS runaround if that's true.... :biggrin: 

You should just buy her a new car so you can get back to work on the impala  

Mop

Are you coming back down to KC soon? Let me know.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Jul 19 2010, 09:33 AM~18080925
> *You SOLD the Maliboooo?
> 
> Already?
> 
> Man your wife sure does get the BS runaround if that's true.... :biggrin:
> 
> You should just buy her a new car so you can get back to work on the impala
> 
> Mop
> 
> Are you coming back down to KC soon?  Let me know.
> *


I just bought a new truck so now she wants 1 so she said sell the malibu so I did, I will be in KC this weekend for the lowrider show Sunday


----------



## momoparman

Where it be? :dunno:


----------



## El Callejero

:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## momoparman

I looked at the pics from the low rider show.

Looks like some nice rides were there....I wish some of these cars would show up at the other car shows cause we need to see some fresh rides sayin?

How be your ride these days? No pics? Whats up with that?

Starting in on my wifee's slant 6r cuda drop top...keepin it fo-real and gonna redo the slant 6r hi-po style...chrome, 4bbl, headers and hidden wires. Drop spindles and low to the ground on 18's. We did the interior over the cold season and it's lookin sweet in ivory white pleats. :0 

So more pics please and let me know next time your around.  

Mop


----------



## momoparman

Here's some from the show for your enjoyment...sit back and relax. 

http://communityfaces.kcstar.com/?action=v...stf=1&preview=0


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 16 2010, 06:42 AM~17802059
> *I will never use a tow truck again, flat bed only
> *


Not a big difference, my car almost fell off of a flat bed on the way to the metal shop. The guy only put in the front hook no rear chains  But now my bro bought a flat bed so those days are over. BTW the rag is coming out sick keep us posted


----------



## vouges17

> I looked at the pics from the low rider show.
> 
> 
> How be your ride these days? No pics? Whats up with that?
> 
> been working crazy hours don't have time for 60 right now but in a couple of weeks im going to make something happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big difference, my car almost fell off of a flat bed on the way to the metal shop. The guy only put in the front hook no rear chains  But now my bro bought a flat bed so those days are over. BTW the rag is coming out sick keep us posted
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep you guys posted it's just been slow motion
Click to expand...


----------



## vouges17

:wave: back full speed ahead


----------



## vouges17

:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

*received a great gift today, sort of looks like my last set but I sold them on here, this set is going on my 60 and I also found a brand new set of 13" vogues will post in a week or so :biggrin: *


----------



## vouges17

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## vouges17

*THINKING ABOUT CHANGING INTERIOR FROM CUSTOM WHITE/GREEN TO A STOCK 58-60 TAN?*


----------



## vouges17

already sold 1 stock interior, think I want another, don't know how the white will be against candy green 























:twak:


----------



## NmE60

:worship: NIICEEE paint shiny as fkk bro....when you gettting your frame back homie? cant wait to see this mutha on the frame laced up with them D's


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Sep 15 2010, 11:06 PM~18579760
> *:worship: NIICEEE paint shiny as fkk bro....when you gettting your frame back homie? cant wait to see this mutha on the frame laced up with them D's
> *



thanks homie, well I won't have it back for a couple of months at least, but that gives me time to buy some acc or change the color of my interior to tan


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Sep 15 2010, 09:09 PM~18579791
> *thanks homie, well I won't have it back for a couple of months at least, but that gives me time to buy some acc or change the color of my interior to tan
> *



:werd: :thumbsup: buy em all homie................interior(im finding out) is the hardest fkkin part bro cause you want it to match and it is hard to do........but im sure whatever you do it will be cool bro......


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Sep 15 2010, 11:12 PM~18579821
> *:werd:  :thumbsup: buy em all homie................interior(im finding out) is the hardest fkkin part bro cause you want it to match and it is hard to do........but im sure whatever you do it will be cool bro......
> *



shttt already been down the rode twice with the red, now white/green now im thinking og tan


----------



## Cellss65

Nice bulid!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Cellss65_@Sep 15 2010, 11:20 PM~18579907
> *Nice bulid!
> *



thanks


----------



## vouges17

*the best combo for me, I guess im not a lowrider to you :biggrin:*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Sep 15 2010, 11:29 PM~18579994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best combo for me, I guess im not a lowrider to you :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

go with an OG 60 Green interior kit.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2010, 11:33 PM~18580047
> *go with an OG 60 Green interior kit.
> *


Thats What I Was Thinking... :yes:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 15 2010, 11:33 PM~18580042-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2010, 11:33 PM~18580047
> *go with an OG 60 Green interior kit.
> *


I dont think it matches, would love to with a cloth green rag!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2010, 11:35 PM~18580068
> *Thats What I Was Thinking... :yes:
> *


I thought of it also, you think it would match?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Sep 15 2010, 11:35 PM~18580072
> *
> I dont think it matches, would love to with a cloth green rag!
> *


Send Your Matching Green Fabric To Get Done OG ...


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2010, 11:41 PM~18580151
> *Send Your Matching Green Fabric To Get Done OG ...
> *


thats the problem I dont think it matches all that good, thats why I was thinking more of like a peanut butter with matching cloth rag


----------



## vouges17




----------



## Mr Impala

maybe dark green top with the darker green og interior?


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Sep 15 2010, 10:29 PM~18579994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best combo for me, I guess im not a lowrider to you :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :boink: :boink: :thumbsup: :h5: 
lookin GREAT bro putiin' NEBRASKA on the map


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Sep 16 2010, 01:51 AM~18580955-->
> 
> 
> 
> maybe dark green top with the darker green og interior?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will that look good with jolly green crandy?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-APACHERX3_@Sep 16 2010, 10:09 AM~18582189
> *:worship:  :boink:  :boink:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> lookin GREAT bro putiin' NEBRASKA on the map
> *


thanks homie, you repping the town also with the Lac


----------



## NmE60

:wave:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2010, 09:33 PM~18580047
> *go with an OG 60 Green interior kit.
> *


I second that. The white is going to look tacky IMO.


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2010, 11:51 PM~18580955
> *maybe dark green top with the darker green og interior?
> *


Triple green would look the best, however it's not going to look good since he went with candy and only has OG colors to work with. Now that I think about it, he might have to go with a tan top/interior or black. Definitely not white though...


----------



## vouges17

> I think a color like this would look great for my vert with a matching cloth rag?


----------



## 94 SS

just went through all 53 pages of this build, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB

whats been good i got my frame about done getin ready to take the body off still haveint found eneyone to do the floor yet


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

> I think a color like this would look great for my vert with a matching cloth rag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold! That's going to look great!
Click to expand...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## west coast ridaz

any updates on the frame


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> I think a color like this would look great for my vert with a matching cloth rag?
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :biggrin: I like it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 28 2010, 02:46 AM~18677215
> *any updates on the frame
> *


Not any progress yet.We are real busy getting ready for vegas,but after that it's on,i'll start posting pics as stuff gets done.  This is gonna be a big name badass ride. :biggrin:

Yo sleep heres the kit we are doing in the black 64 rag what you think?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 94 SS+Sep 26 2010, 10:10 PM~18668334-->
> 
> 
> 
> just went through all 53 pages of this build, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PITBULL CAR [email protected] 26 2010, 11:37 PM~18669329
> *whats been good i got my frame about done getin ready to take the body off still haveint found eneyone to do the floor yet
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get with me I got some body for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 11:00 AM~18671837
> *Sold! That's going to look great!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a [email protected] 27 2010, 01:10 PM~18672832
> *:cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by west coast [email protected] 27 2010, 09:46 PM~18677215
> *any updates on the frame
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> after Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Suburban [email protected] 29 2010, 12:31 AM~18689030
> *:0  :biggrin: I like it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Sep 29 2010, 12:33 AM~18689052
> *Not any progress yet.We are real busy getting ready for vegas,but after that it's on,i'll start posting pics as stuff gets done.  This is gonna be a big name badass ride. :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :0
> 
> Yo sleep heres the kit we are doing in the black 64 rag what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice as always coming from that KC BIG M


----------



## Harley Starr

can't wait to see her  I'll never forget your tool box :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 30 2010, 10:31 PM~18706683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to see her  I'll never forget your tool box  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



and what a great a tool box it is :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## vouges17

*after Vegas :0 *


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

bookmark.... page 30... time to get some sleep for tonight.... great job so far sleep!!! :happysad:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 28 2010, 10:33 PM~18689052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont forget that plug in the back of that pump head!!!!
:0 :0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 28 2010, 10:33 PM~18689052
> *Not any progress yet.We are real busy getting ready for vegas,but after that it's on,i'll start posting pics as stuff gets done.  This is gonna be a big name badass ride. :biggrin:
> 
> Yo sleep heres the kit we are doing in the black 64 rag what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

fimnally done with your topic... it seems like you changed your mind on a few things over this long process..... but in the end it will look clean as fuck... :biggrin: 



midwest's finest ride is still in process....


----------



## lone star

i say dark green top, and og interior with dark green in place of the white on the back of the front seats and door panels/rear panels...


----------



## CoupeDTS

I aint got no advice, everything will be top notch and look good in the end, just keep doin what youre doin :biggrin: Good meetin you bro hope you get out to some more shows next year


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 9 2010, 01:37 PM~18772517-->
> 
> 
> 
> i say dark green top, and og interior with dark green in place of the white on the back of the front seats and door panels/rear panels...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds good hopefully it matches any pics im having a problem locating any
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CoupeDTS_@Oct 9 2010, 10:57 PM~18774814
> *I aint got no advice, everything will be top notch and look good in the end, just keep doin what youre doin  :biggrin:  Good meetin you bro hope you get out to some more shows next year
> *


same here, and yes I will be out to more shows locally, got to get you guys to Oklahoma, and Denver you will have a blast a lot more rides and clubs


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

if this was my car i'd do your interior in light brown peanut butter color vinyl or leather..... as for the top light brown would look nice... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 10 2010, 04:46 PM~18777475
> *that sounds good hopefully it matches any pics im having a problem locating any
> same here, and yes I will be out to more shows locally, got to get you guys to Oklahoma, and Denver you will have a blast a lot more rides and clubs
> *


I've only found six green colors available in canvas tops.

English Green









Racing Green









Euro Green









Seamist Green









Mineral Green









Persian Green


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 11 2010, 07:44 AM~18781741
> *I've only found six green colors available in canvas tops.
> 
> English Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racing Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euro Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seamist Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mineral Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persian Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks Seth


----------



## NmE60

:biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 11 2010, 08:44 AM~18781741
> *I've only found six green colors available in canvas tops.
> 
> English Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racing Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euro Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seamist Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mineral Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persian Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



and not being a hater, but none of those colors (i think) are gunna look good against candy.

we painted a big body candy "burple" and when we took off tape, the factory blue roof looked horrible.

I would think you'd be better off going with a contrasting color rather than a matching color


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 12 2010, 12:10 PM~18790752
> *and not being a hater, but none of those colors (i think) are gunna look good against candy.
> 
> we painted a big body candy "burple" and when we took off tape, the factory blue roof looked horrible.
> 
> I would think you'd be better off going with a contrasting color rather than a matching color
> *


*
I would have to agree, may be stick with white out of sight or tan  
*


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 12 2010, 10:37 AM~18790967
> *
> I would have to agree, may be stick with white out of sight or tan
> 
> *


sup Homie....im sure whatever you do will look cool bro........let us see the pics tho  Big Joe


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 12 2010, 01:37 PM~18790967
> *
> I would have to agree, may be stick with white out of sight or tan
> 
> *



it seems that a lot of guys feel an 'all white" interior looks kinda dated :dunno: i guess its all where your from. but if you want my 2 cents, if you stick with neural colors w/ interior, your paint can be crazy. i would think that you'll never really find another green thats gunna look good with your paint color. and even if you could match it, it would be like a green overload. maybe look outside the lowrider world for some ideas. i think a light tan/sand color done in og patterns would look killer, plus your canvas top would be easier to match. i also think that a 2 tone offwhite/bone or ivory color would sett it off too. maybe mixing sueds and leathers of same color will also give a cool effect.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60+Oct 12 2010, 02:37 PM~18791757-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup Homie....im sure whatever you do will look cool bro........let us see the pics tho           Big Joe
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw that aint true look at the green and white  I guess its cool but I shouldve went all tan, and as far as pics now that Vegas is over you will see some pics and may be some chrome :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westsidehydros_@Oct 12 2010, 04:13 PM~18792499
> *it seems that a lot of guys feel an 'all white" interior looks kinda dated  :dunno:  i guess its all where your from. but if you want my 2 cents, if you stick with neural colors w/ interior, your paint can be crazy. i would think that you'll never really find another green thats gunna look good with your paint color. and even if you could match it, it would be like a green overload. maybe look outside the lowrider world for some ideas.  i think a light tan/sand color done in og patterns would look killer, plus your canvas top would be easier to match. i also think that a 2 tone offwhite/bone or ivory color would sett it off too. maybe mixing sueds and leathers of same color will also give a cool effect.
> *


im thinking all tan, doesn't even have to be og patterns may some new patters and shit may be 4 buckets with a counsel


----------



## momoparman

Have you considered a cream colored interior and top?

Cream and candy green go together like PB and J baby  

MMMM PB and a big ol J. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

id go with a off white color.. kinda like a muddy grey white or a really white sand color, ive got a few samples of some beiges if you want i can bring em by monday and we can compare em see how they look?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman+Oct 13 2010, 10:01 AM~18798329-->
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a cream colored interior and top?
> 
> Cream and candy green go together like PB and J baby
> 
> MMMM PB and a big ol J. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-One Luv_@Oct 13 2010, 06:26 PM~18802415
> *id go with a off white color.. kinda like a muddy grey white or a really white sand color, ive got a few samples of some beiges if you want i can bring em by monday and we can compare em see how they look?
> *


that will be good homie!


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 13 2010, 05:47 PM~18802569
> *:biggrin:
> that will be good homie!
> *


 you got base,kandy,clear for your engine block?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 13 2010, 08:01 PM~18803139-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-One Luv_@Oct 14 2010, 12:32 PM~18809581
> *you got base,kandy,clear for your engine block?
> *


sure do :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

??


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 14 2010, 05:03 PM~18812059
> *
> sure do :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin: we gotta strip that old orange aerosol can paint off there first thing!


----------



## Harley Starr

:wave: :420:


----------



## NmE60

:biggrin: sup homie.........you do up that 348 yet :0


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by One Luv+Oct 15 2010, 12:38 PM~18819452-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0    :biggrin:  we gotta strip that old orange aerosol can paint off there first thing!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I told the machine shop not to paint it :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Harley [email protected] 18 2010, 05:31 PM~18843601
> *:wave:  :420:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NmE60_@Oct 19 2010, 02:46 PM~18852007
> *:biggrin:  sup homie.........you do up that 348 yet  :0
> *


next couple of months


----------



## NmE60

next couple of months
[/quote]
i hear ya bro its expensive but worth it you should hear the homies 61 sounds like a monster just waiting to hit the street.......it isnt a 348 its bigger but im thnking thats how our 348's are gonna sound.........TTT


----------



## vouges17

> next couple of months


i hear ya bro its expensive but worth it you should hear the homies 61 sounds like a monster just waiting to hit the street.......it isnt a 348 its bigger but im thnking thats how our 348's are gonna sound.........TTT
[/quote]

he must have a 409, you putting header's on it or all og?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

HOW'S IT GOING HOMIE? HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU BRO. I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT WE DO NEXT YEAR...... THIS YEARS PRETTY MUCH DONE FOR ME.  

ANYWAYS I 'LL CHECK IN FROM TIME TO TIME ON THIS BUILD UP!!  

IF YOU NEED A FAVOR OR ANYTHING YOU KNOW WHERE I AM AND WE CAN ARRANGE IT.. :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie

LOVIN THIS BUILD HOMIE, I KNOW YOUVE PUT IN SOME WORK, AND MAN I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE WHEN ITS DONE...GREAT JOB... :thumbsup:


----------



## NmE60

> i hear ya bro its expensive but worth it you should hear the homies 61 sounds like a monster just waiting to hit the street.......it isnt a 348 its bigger but im thnking thats how our 348's are gonna sound.........TTT


he must have a 409, you putting header's on it or all og?
[/quote]

me naw all OG bro i just want a clean driver not going show im ride my car everyday dont get me wrong love the show cars but i dont got the bread to be even thinking of getting to that level and cant always go to all the shows ya know....but im ride to as many as i can


----------



## momoparman

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Is it time to wake up and get back to the build yet?

Green paint or just the green slowing you down?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Oct 22 2010, 08:31 AM~18878496
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> Is it time to wake up and get back to the build yet?
> 
> Green paint or just the green slowing you down?
> *


be back on it soon as the frame comes back


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

YOU MIGHT GET LUCKY AND GET SOME PARTS OFF OF THIS???


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=564263


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 22 2010, 03:17 PM~18881422
> *YOU MIGHT GET LUCKY AND GET SOME PARTS OFF OF THIS???
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=564263
> *


thanks homie but im good got all my og parts


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 24 2010, 06:52 PM~18895605
> *thanks homie but im good got all my og parts
> *


:h5:


----------



## FirstClass383

job well done sleep- all I know is i want the 2nd ride after your family :biggrin: -Ill go buy brand new clothes too


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Oct 25 2010, 08:26 PM~18906354
> *job well done sleep- all I know is i want the 2nd ride after your family :biggrin: -Ill go buy brand new clothes  too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

when u wanna do that motor mayne?


----------



## Harley Starr

10 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Harley Starr
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: shows how clean this mother fucker is!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Oct 26 2010, 10:03 PM~18918076
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Harley Starr
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: shows how clean this mother fucker is!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr+Oct 26 2010, 11:03 PM~18918076-->
> 
> 
> 
> 10 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Harley Starr
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: shows how clean this mother fucker is!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> <!--QuoteBegin-FirstClass383_@Oct 27 2010, 06:07 AM~18920145
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## momoparman

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


I thought they called you sleep for another reason.....

It's the build isn't it?

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Cmon now.....

Red ron needs you by the way :biggrin:


----------



## momoparman

Don't forget the chrome by the way....


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman+Oct 28 2010, 02:38 PM~18931902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> I thought they called you sleep for another reason.....
> 
> It's the build isn't it?
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> Cmon now.....
> 
> Red ron needs you by the way :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw im waiting on the frame, the painter was upset with me yesterday about the whole deal so...........................
> and im hooking up with red after work in about a hour
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-momoparman_@Oct 28 2010, 02:41 PM~18931933
> *Don't forget the chrome by the way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can't for get about the chrome
:nono:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Oct 28 2010, 08:41 PM~18931933
> *Don't forget the chrome by the way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No juice?


----------



## momoparman

Juice is for kids......this bitch runs on 113 proof.


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Nov 1 2010, 08:58 AM~18957671
> *Juice is for kids......this bitch runs on 113 proof.
> *


 where do they sell 113 :dunno: we only get 100 110 112 114 we can get higher octain but you have to buy it in 55 gal drums only


----------



## momoparman

VP113.

Leaded and oxygenated.

Mike Johnson 816-365-7592

He sells it in 55 gallon barrels but you can get smaller barrels like 30 gallon and he may even have some 5 gallon units.

I buy from a pal who buys it in 55 gallon drums.

It ain't cheap.....$9.00+ per gallon but it smells sweet and makes the fat fish run like a scalded cat. :biggrin: 

Loads of smoke as well  from the tires that is.

Mop


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Nov 1 2010, 03:58 PM~18957671
> *Juice is for kids......this bitch runs on 113 proof.
> *


----------



## momoparman

:biggrin: 

Funny....don't forget to set me out on Thursday night.....pick up's Friday AM


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383+Nov 1 2010, 12:12 PM~18958482-->
> 
> 
> 
> where do they sell 113  :dunno:  we  only get 100 110 112 114   we can get higher octain but you have to buy it in 55 gal drums only
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 08:14 AM~18965559
> *VP113.
> 
> Leaded and oxygenated.
> 
> Mike Johnson 816-365-7592
> 
> He sells it in 55 gallon barrels but you can get smaller barrels like 30 gallon and he may even have some 5 gallon units.
> 
> I buy from a pal who buys it in 55 gallon drums.
> 
> It ain't cheap.....$9.00+ per gallon but it smells sweet and makes the fat fish run like a scalded cat. :biggrin:
> 
> Loads of smoke as well  from the tires that is.
> 
> Mop
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wizzard_@Nov 3 2010, 05:44 PM~18977659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: *momoparman* thats my homie, he is into the real deal horse power and started a avatar just to chat wit me very knowledgeable under the hood and building whips


----------



## momoparman

Thanks Sleep...it's cool if they wanna rip on people they don't know.

They're just showin they is fools. :0 :biggrin: 

Keep em comming....the build pics that is.

Mop


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Nov 4 2010, 09:47 PM~18985622
> *Thanks Sleep...it's cool if they wanna rip on people they don't know.
> 
> They're just showin they is fools. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Keep em comming....the build pics that is.
> 
> Mop
> *


Thats right, we dont know eachother. 
I dont know how many you know on LIL but you basicly called about 90% of the people on this forum including your friend for kids.

Sounds pretty foolish to me.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 4 2010, 04:28 PM~18986003
> *Thats right, we dont know eachother.
> I dont know how many you know on LIL but you basicly called about 90% of the people on this forum including your friend for kids.
> 
> Sounds pretty foolish to me.
> *


*x2 *  on what he said but its all good


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 5 2010, 12:15 AM~18986831
> *x2   on what he said but its all good
> *


All good here too, Im just here to see your drop getting done!


----------



## momoparman

That comment was taken out of context as many things written on the net are.

Trix are for kids.....remember that one?  

Same comment but about juice....don't think everything written is about you or intended to be a slam.....somethings are just written to get a laugh. :biggrin: 

Mop


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Nov 5 2010, 11:04 AM~18993628
> *That comment was taken out of context as many things written on the net are.
> 
> Trix are for kids.....remember that one?
> 
> Same comment but about juice....don't think everything written is about you or intended to be a slam.....somethings are just written to get a laugh. :biggrin:
> 
> Mop
> *


its all good, any way I will be down there Monday around noon


----------



## momoparman

Call me this weekend...I might need some chrome a-arms.

Need one for sure for the left side.

Mop

And no hard feelings to the 90% that I may have misled.

I'm all about fun and cracking sarcastic.  

No one on here should be worried about me dissing them cause we all the same people.

WE ALL LOVE CARS....no matter what. :biggrin: 

Be chilly..  

Mop


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Oct 28 2010, 01:41 PM~18931933
> *Don't forget the chrome by the way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im luvin that power plant you got and the way it looks in that cradle :thumbsup: well done homie
this is mine but it is no where like yours but like you it will smoke the 20's with no problem and the racing fuel is the ONLY way to go :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb147/383cutty/Dads256.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## tigerman68

what up what you gone do?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by tigerman68_@Nov 5 2010, 07:16 PM~18996794
> *what up what you gone do?
> *


im going to pass


----------



## momoparman

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Nov 5 2010, 06:03 PM~18996736
> *Im luvin that power plant you got and the way it looks in that cradle :thumbsup:  well done homie
> this is mine but it is no where like yours but  like you  it will smoke the 20's with no problem and the racing fuel is the ONLY  way to go :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb147/383cutty/Dads256.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


Very nice....smokin 20's.....sweet


----------



## vouges17

*well today I decided im not putting vogues on the rag, 155/80/13 all day everyday :0 *


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 8 2010, 10:30 PM~19021947
> *well today I decided im not putting vogues on the rag, 155/80/13  all day everyday :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH EH YEAH  im not knocking you bruh but gonna look alot better with your choice of rims now......TTT


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Nov 9 2010, 03:57 PM~19026492
> *YEAH EH YEAH  im not knocking you bruh but gonna look alot better with your choice of rims now......TTT
> *


*
I understand and your 100% right on*


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 9 2010, 04:19 PM~19028017
> *
> I understand and your 100% right on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 9 2010, 09:24 PM~19029115
> *:thumbsup:
> *


looking at yours and lonestar locked up I had to have 155's :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 9 2010, 05:30 AM~19021947
> *well today I decided im not putting vogues on the rag, 155/80/13  all day everyday :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a Majestic move right there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 12 2010, 05:39 PM~19053656
> *Thats a Majestic move right there. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## momoparman

So....not to sound stupid but why the stones over the vouges? :wow: 

Are you changin your vanplate? :0


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 8 2010, 10:30 PM~19021947
> *well today I decided im not putting vogues on the rag, 155/80/13  all day everyday :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :run: :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 20 2010, 10:38 AM~17550237
> *Sleep I hope when it's done you find a club that's just as hard as your 60.   :biggrin:
> *


I have wait til the 1st of the year
:yes: :x:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 18 2010, 12:48 PM~19099664
> *I have wait til the 1st of the year
> :yes:  :x:
> *


 :biggrin: just be ready for all the haters out there,when your with the best your gonna get hated on.


----------



## NmE60

TTT for my HOMIE  SUP BRUH Big Joe


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Nov 18 2010, 10:31 AM~19100335-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: just be ready for all the haters out there,when your with the best your gonna get hated on.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already happened, and im not even in yet :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NmE60_@Nov 18 2010, 03:34 PM~19102620
> *TTT for my HOMIE   SUP BRUH      Big Joe
> *


thanks homie


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 9 2010, 01:30 AM~19021947
> *well today I decided im not putting vogues on the rag, 155/80/13  all day everyday :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love vogues but not on this ride, also go with the tan interior and tan top...I agree with the homie, green is going to look horrible against the candy on this ride and remember no white after labor day. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 19 2010, 08:50 AM~19109047
> *I love vogues but not on this ride, also go with the tan interior and tan top...I agree with the homie, green is going to look horrible against the candy on this ride and remember no white after labor day.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:
> *


tan :yes:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@Nov 17 2010, 08:04 PM~19095423
> *:run:  :run:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FirstClass383

hey sleep you got any more updates on the cutty :thumbsup: post em up if you do homie :biggrin:


----------



## momoparman

:biggrin: 

Yea...what he said.

Any progress pics or updates? I know that garage has got to be gettin frosty by now.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Dec 8 2010, 11:02 AM~19271479
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Yea...what he said.
> 
> Any progress pics or updates?  I know that garage has got to be gettin frosty by now.
> *


*been working on cutlass on a different topic 88 cutlass a little something*


----------



## xavierthexman

Man I can't wait to see this car done!


----------



## momoparman

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 8 2010, 01:59 PM~19273285
> *been working on cutlass on a different topic 88 cutlass a little something
> *



Ahhh a side project on top of a side project :biggrin: 

I get it....roll them rides and stuff your pockets with $$$

I'm gettin going on the wife's vert right now....nother side job is needed here. :0


----------



## vouges17

*got some parts back from chrome shop today for the 60* :0


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 9 2010, 12:21 PM~19283902
> *got some parts back from chrome shop today for the 60 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 9 2010, 12:21 PM~19283902
> *got some parts back from chrome shop today for the 60 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I need sun glasses to look at these pieces. BLING!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60+Dec 9 2010, 03:47 PM~19284482-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-xavierthexman_@Dec 9 2010, 06:11 PM~19285655
> *:wow:  I need sun glasses to look at these pieces.  BLING!
> *


it was hard to shoot pic kept getting glare off chrome


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 9 2010, 12:21 PM~19283902
> *got some parts back from chrome shop today for the 60 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmmmmm looks good homie


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider+Dec 9 2010, 09:55 PM~19287659-->
> 
> 
> 
> dammmmmmmmmm looks good homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THUGGNASTY_@Dec 9 2010, 09:55 PM~19287669
> *
> *


----------



## SupremePA

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 9 2010, 03:51 PM~19283902
> *got some parts back from chrome shop today for the 60 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink:


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 9 2010, 05:11 PM~19285655
> *:wow:  I need sun glasses to look at these pieces.  BLING!
> *


x87 & 84 :thumbsup:


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 8 2010, 01:59 PM~19273285
> *I must be to tried or something I can't seem to fine it :dunno:*


----------



## NmE60

i didnt forget about you homie just been busy call me this week.............


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Dec 12 2010, 11:44 PM~19311907
> *i didnt forget about you homie just been busy call me this week.............
> *


----------



## momoparman

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Something about chrome just makes me wanna smile.....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Dec 13 2010, 09:42 AM~19314204
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Something about chrome just makes me wanna smile.....
> *


TRUST ME U RIGHT ABOUT THAT :biggrin: 

LOOKIN GOOD SLEEP


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman+Dec 13 2010, 10:42 AM~19314204-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Something about chrome just makes me wanna smile.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *x2*
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Dec 13 2010, 11:57 AM~19314602
> *TRUST ME U RIGHT ABOUT THAT :biggrin:
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD SLEEP
> *


thanks homie


----------



## vouges17

*HARD TO FIND ROCKER MOLDINGS :0 *


----------



## 585960

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 13 2010, 12:53 PM~19315634
> *HARD TO FIND ROCKER MOLDINGS :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X599999  GOT ANY EXTRA SETS ??????????


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Dec 13 2010, 07:20 PM~19317585
> *X599999   GOT ANY EXTRA SETS ??????????
> *


I bought there last set, but I did find some 1 else I will shoot you a pm


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 13 2010, 02:53 PM~19315634
> *HARD TO FIND ROCKER MOLDINGS :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 13 2010, 11:24 PM~19319954
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 , trying a little step at a time :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

*wasnt feeling the triple golds * * so decided to go with all chrome 88's and they showed up today :cheesy: *


----------



## momoparman

Good call on the chrome rims....the gold would have stuck out like a cold nip in a wet T....at least on your car with all that sweet sweet chrome  .

Have you picked the shade of off white/tan for the top and int?

Keep it commin on. :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Dec 14 2010, 10:45 AM~19322887
> *Good call on the chrome rims....the gold would have stuck out like a cold nip in a wet T....at least on your car with all that sweet sweet chrome  .
> 
> Have you picked the shade of off white/tan for the top and int?
> 
> Keep it commin on. :biggrin:
> *


chrome is what I thought, might even paint the first lip green, and on interior color havent even thought about it, we have been busy as fuck at work


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 14 2010, 07:36 PM~19327200
> *chrome is what I thought, might even paint the first lip green, and on interior color havent even thought about it, we have been busy as fuck at work
> *


 id jsut do the knock offs like i was tellin you about  but them mugs is cleanQ!


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 13 2010, 11:53 AM~19315634
> *HARD TO FIND ROCKER MOLDINGS :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 13 2010, 09:05 PM~19320366
> *wasnt feeling the triple golds   so decided to go with all chrome 88's and they showed up today :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY better call with that green IMO :thumbsup:


----------



## momoparman

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 14 2010, 07:36 PM~19327200
> *chrome is what I thought, might even paint the first lip green, and on interior color havent even thought about it, we have been busy as fuck at work
> *



Good that your working.....

Green on the inside first lip and maybe some on the knock offs as well...sounds cool.

One thing at a time right?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by One Luv+Dec 14 2010, 09:50 PM~19328083-->
> 
> 
> 
> id jsut do the knock offs like i was tellin you about   but them mugs is cleanQ!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Sin [email protected] 14 2010, 11:22 PM~19328886
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Sin [email protected] 14 2010, 11:24 PM~19328913
> *WAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY better call with that green IMO  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-momoparman_@Dec 15 2010, 04:05 PM~19334613
> *Good that your working.....
> 
> Green on the inside first lip and maybe some on the knock offs as well...sounds cool.
> 
> One thing at a time right?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

*no more*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 21 2010, 03:11 AM~19379397
> *no more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you move fast. :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 20 2010, 11:19 PM~19380206
> *Damn you move fast. :biggrin:
> *


yeh to fast in the wrong steps this makes the 3rd interior and the car isnt even done yet  , but on the bright side the color is going to look nice with some what factory patterns :cheesy:


----------



## gold70monte

Cant wait to this interior done. hopefully this is the last time...... :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 21 2010, 01:38 AM~19378146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gonna be good,good choice.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 14 2010, 06:05 AM~19320366
> *wasnt feeling the triple golds   so decided to go with all chrome 88's and they showed up today :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by gold70monte+Dec 21 2010, 09:55 PM~19388736-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to this interior done. hopefully this is the last time...... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * x2
> *
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wizzard_@Dec 21 2010, 10:03 PM~19388793
> *Gonna be good,good choice.
> *


 thanks homie


----------



## momoparman

3 times is charming right? Or something like that.

Looks like a nice color to go with all that flash...

Keep it on the floor bro. :biggrin: 

Mop


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> <span style=\'color:green\'>  LOOKING GOOD MAKEN IT HAPPEN


----------



## NmE60

:h5: :420:


----------



## vouges17

> <span style=\'color:green\'>  LOOKING GOOD MAKEN IT HAPPEN
> 
> 
> 
> trying to homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5: :420:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uffin: :wave: :420:
Click to expand...


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 13 2010, 12:53 PM~19315634
> *HARD TO FIND ROCKER MOLDINGS :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need those :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

*phone pics *


----------



## vouges17

*$450 *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 21 2010, 08:52 PM~19388218
> *yeh to fast in the wrong steps this makes the 3rd interior and the car isnt even done yet  , but on the bright side the color is going to look nice with some what factory patterns :cheesy:
> *


----------



## momoparman

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Now that's a nice looking interior!

Third time was the charm :cheesy: 

Keep em coming Sleep.

Mop


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Dec 28 2010, 11:34 AM~19439111
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Now that's a nice looking interior!
> 
> Third time was the charm :cheesy:
> 
> Keep em coming Sleep.
> 
> Mop
> *


thanks homie, im was real :biggrin: when I seen it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 28 2010, 10:10 AM~19438951
> *$450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the old stuff you are selling complete or just the material by itself


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2010, 11:52 AM~19439196
> *is that the old stuff you are selling complete or just the material by itself
> *


just covers


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 28 2010, 12:19 PM~19440277
> *just covers
> *


are the 60 rag and HT interiors the same


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 28 2010, 06:21 PM~19442056
> *are the 60 rag and HT interiors the same
> *


seats and door panels are back panel is different I think :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 28 2010, 05:47 PM~19442726
> *seats and door panels are back panel is different I think :dunno:
> *


I may be hittin you up on them skins


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 28 2010, 09:35 PM~19443602
> *I may be hittin you up on them skins
> *


----------



## APACHERX3

:wow:


> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 27 2010, 07:17 PM~19433871
> *phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## tigerman68

[/quote]

that looks a lot better than that white


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 28 2010, 05:21 PM~19442056
> *are the 60 rag and HT interiors the same
> *


only the front seat and front 2 door panels are same


----------



## vouges17

*what a way to end year :0 *


----------



## APACHERX3

comein' thru SLEEP'S page 60 for a 60 IMPALA RAG.......................gonna be killin' these Omaha and the MidWest streets !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## FLORES1960

Lookin good! check out my new shit.... 

my signature has a link, just got my interior back!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3+Dec 31 2010, 12:27 AM~19463894-->
> 
> 
> 
> comein' thru SLEEP'S page 60 for a 60 IMPALA RAG.......................gonna be killin' these Omaha  and the MidWest streets !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks my friend, I hope 1 day to be killing the streets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 04:33 AM~19465376
> *Lookin good! check out my new shit....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, just looked at yours that looks good homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Dec 31 2010, 09:56 AM~19465913
> *
> *


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 30 2010, 10:45 PM~19463424
> *what a way to end year  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## FirstClass383

Lookin sharp sleep :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 31 2010, 10:11 AM~19466732
> *thanks my friend, I hope 1 day to be killing the streets
> *


that day is close and you know it


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383+Dec 31 2010, 07:03 PM~19470075-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin sharp sleep :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Dec 31 2010, 07:20 PM~19470166
> *that day is close and you know it
> *


that day is about a year out


----------



## FirstClass383

your mess box is full - new year means you have to empty it sleep :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Jan 1 2011, 08:58 AM~19473369
> * your mess box is full -  new year means you have to empty it sleep :biggrin:
> *


it's empty :biggrin:


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 1 2011, 02:49 PM~19475001
> *it's empty :biggrin:
> *


I forgot what i was going to say now :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## NmE60

BUMP  wasssup Bruh.............just got back home...........


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jan 3 2011, 03:58 PM~19491265
> *BUMP   wasssup Bruh.............just got back home...........
> *


nothing much just got interior redone im going to pick up tonight :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 3 2011, 05:31 PM~19492904
> *nothing much just got interior redone im going to pick up tonight :biggrin:
> *


pics  i was thinking of you last night while i was kick in it :420: << hahaha gotta come up get this NORTHERN CALI schtuff


----------



## Suburban Swingin

>


that looks a lot better than that white
[/quote]
:0 :biggrin: Looks alot better sleep. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> pics  i was thinking of you last night while i was kick in it :420: << hahaha gotta come up get this NORTHERN CALI schtuff


sounds good homie :biggrin: 


> that looks a lot better than that white


:0 :biggrin: Looks alot better sleep. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
thanks homie


----------



## tigerman68

[/quote]

looks good Sleep :thumbsup:


----------



## NmE60

:420:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jan 6 2011, 04:29 PM~19522451
> *:420:
> *


 :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## twiin60

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Dec 13 2010, 05:20 PM~19317585
> *X599999   GOT ANY EXTRA SETS ??????????
> *


the chevy shop has these all day in the oc


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## deesta

:0 
Color look'n good on the 60 , gonna be a clean ass Rag homie.


----------



## fuentez

Looking good vato! :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 10 2011, 12:33 AM~19552679-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 01:00 PM~19555818
> *:0
> Color look'n good on the 60 , gonna be a clean ass Rag homie.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-fuentez_@Jan 10 2011, 06:35 PM~19558409
> *Looking good vato! :thumbsup:
> *


appreciate it homie


----------



## vouges17

so the interior guy put all my parts in plastic free of charge :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

*any 1 using the ididit column* looks like I can get tilt and chrome for a little more than it would cost me to rebuild my factory non tilt?


----------



## K woadie C

rag lookin real good homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by K woadie C_@Jan 11 2011, 12:08 PM~19565635
> *rag lookin real good homie... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie, look even better with that plaque in the rear :biggrin:


----------



## K woadie C

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 11 2011, 11:19 AM~19565703
> *thanks homie, look even better with that plaque in the rear :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60

:420:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jan 11 2011, 03:19 PM~19566997
> *:420:
> *


 uffin: :420:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 11 2011, 11:50 AM~19565047
> *any 1 using the ididit column  looks like I can get tilt and chrome for a little more than it would cost me to rebuild my factory non tilt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I talked to a dude at the street rod nationals, he used a tilt column out of a 1970 chevy van and said by the he had it rebuilt and everything he wishes he went with the ididit column. Flaming river makes a good quality column too, I have packets on both for the street rod nationals.


----------



## momoparman

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 11 2011, 09:50 AM~19565047
> *any 1 using the ididit column  looks like I can get tilt and chrome for a little more than it would cost me to rebuild my factory non tilt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's a sweet column. Almost did the stainless paintable one in the cuda.

Good upgrade 4 shore :biggrin:


----------



## momoparman

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 11 2011, 09:38 AM~19564969
> *so the interior guy  put all my parts in plastic free of charge  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yea those look sweet.

Is it me or is it cloudy in your garage?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Jan 11 2011, 04:39 PM~19567598-->
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to a dude at the street rod nationals, he used a tilt column out of a 1970 chevy van and said by the he had it rebuilt and everything he wishes he went with the ididit column. Flaming river makes a good quality column too, I have packets on both for the street rod nationals.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 08:35 PM~19569654
> *That's a sweet column.  Almost did the stainless paintable one in the cuda.
> 
> Good upgrade 4 shore :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what I thought
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-momoparman_@Jan 11 2011, 08:37 PM~19569679
> *Yea those look sweet.
> 
> Is it me or is it cloudy in your garage?
> *


both :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

i guess I have 2 columns to get rid of 1 is a auto other is manual (tree)


----------



## lone star

i duno how tall you are, but tilt column is a must in 59 or 60. i never got around to putting one in mine, but it sure would come in handy.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2011, 10:49 PM~19571158
> *i duno how tall you are, but tilt column is a must in 59 or 60. i never got around to putting one in mine, but it sure would come in handy.
> *


thanks homie on the input, im got get me 1


----------



## Black86Cutty




----------



## 16474

Just wanted to give you props for the top quality work your putting in on this thing... I worked for a master body guy doing rotisserie restos on cars most people would pass on and I'm really digging the Resurrection of this rag... Keep up the fantastic work man ! :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty+Jan 12 2011, 11:38 AM~19574286-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-clairfbeeIII_@Jan 12 2011, 11:50 AM~19574366
> *Just wanted to give you props for the top quality work your putting in on this thing... I worked for a master body guy doing rotisserie restos on cars most people would pass on and I'm really digging the Resurrection of this rag... Keep up the fantastic work man ! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 11 2011, 09:57 PM~19569869
> *i guess I have 2 columns to get rid of 1 is a auto other is manual (tree)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how does that little metal brake work for you?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 13 2011, 10:56 AM~19584640
> *how does that little metal brake work for you?
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## illmatic 63

dope ride !


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Jan 14 2011, 04:07 PM~19597326
> *dope ride !
> *


thanks man


----------



## vouges17

*
just some older pics to hold me over*


----------



## Tage

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 11 2011, 10:50 AM~19565047
> *any 1 using the ididit column  looks like I can get tilt and chrome for a little more than it would cost me to rebuild my factory non tilt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey Homie, did you get that iDidit Column? If so, how do you like it? Was it an easy install? I heard the steering wheel moves 2 inches closers.... sorry for all the questions. Im just stuck in the middle of getting a stock tilt column or an after market. Let me know homie. Thanks.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Jan 20 2011, 03:05 PM~19650125
> *hey Homie, did you get that iDidit Column? If so, how do you like it? Was it an easy install? I heard the steering wheel moves 2 inches closers.... sorry for all the questions. Im just stuck in the middle of getting a stock tilt column or an after market. Let me know homie. Thanks.
> *


naw not yet, and I wont probably until late spring once my frame and suspension are back on car, but every 1 I talk to said aftermarket was the way to go


----------



## Tage

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 20 2011, 03:10 PM~19650153
> *naw not yet, and I wont probably until late spring once my frame and suspension are back on car, but every 1 I talk to said aftermarket was the way to go
> *



Ok good to know that a lot of people like them. Im in the middle of my build and its getting close to having to decide on the column. Ill let you know if I get one and how it is. 

By the way I have been checking out your build up and its coming out really nice! I cant wait too see your call altogether! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 20 2011, 12:57 PM~19650048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some older pics to hold me over
> *



:wow: NICE.........need stars and ports still for mine TTMFT


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Jan 20 2011, 03:42 PM~19650433
> *Ok good to know that a lot of people like them. Im in the middle of my build and its getting close to having to decide on the column. Ill let you know if I get one and how it is.
> 
> By the way I have been checking out your build up and its coming out really nice! I cant wait too see your call altogether!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


bet, and thanks


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Jan 20 2011, 03:05 PM~19650125
> *hey Homie, did you get that iDidit Column? If so, how do you like it? Was it an easy install? I heard the steering wheel moves 2 inches closers.... sorry for all the questions. Im just stuck in the middle of getting a stock tilt column or an after market. Let me know homie. Thanks.
> *



I have one on my car...

Once we got everything straight it went in ok. I have a 61 with a 605 gearbox, so it was a little tricky ordering all the right stuff.

And I don't think it made the wheel any closer or farther away. At least not in my case.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 20 2011, 03:54 PM~19650535
> *I have one on my car...
> 
> Once we got everything straight it went in ok.  I have a 61 with a 605 gearbox, so it was a little tricky ordering all the right stuff.
> 
> And I don't think it made the wheel any closer or farther away.  At least not in my case.
> *



some good info, now im doing a 605 also and when I called they where clueless whats the deal there


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms

the green is great.are you putting gold on it.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Jan 20 2011, 05:57 PM~19651628
> *the green is great.are you putting gold on it.
> *


just green and chrome


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms

it will still be badass.great car.


----------



## Sin Sixty

going to be real nice


----------



## vallero68

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 20 2011, 12:57 PM~19650048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some older pics to hold me over
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP IT UP


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 11 2011, 03:39 PM~19567598
> *I talked to a dude at the street rod nationals, he used a tilt column out of a 1970 chevy van and said by the he had it rebuilt and everything he wishes he went with the ididit column.
> just some older pics to hold me over
> *


LOOKING GOOD! :0


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

This shits gonna be clean! Nice work homie!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms+Jan 20 2011, 09:01 PM~19653293-->
> 
> 
> 
> it will still be badass.great car.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Sin [email protected] 21 2011, 12:32 AM~19655768
> *going to be real nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, trying to come like Sin Sixty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 01:07 AM~19656253
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP IT UP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 11:57 AM~19658794
> *THE FLAMING RIVER STEERING COLUMNS LOOK GREAT. THEY HAVE TONS OF OPITIONS TOO...
> LOOKING GOOD! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 21 2011, 12:33 PM~19658999
> *This shits gonna be clean! Nice work homie!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Con Safos

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2011, 07:49 PM~19571158
> *i duno how tall you are, but tilt column is a must in 59 or 60. i never got around to putting one in mine, but it sure would come in handy.
> *



Whats the deal do the 59-60 steering wheels sit really low? I've got a 60 el camino but never noticed but Im also short as hell.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 20 2011, 05:28 PM~19651870
> *just green and chrome
> *


nice and clean..  

i was gonna go a green with green top guts and rims..

i dont want folks comparing mine to this one at KC tho lol

think i'll stick with all black :biggrin:


----------



## FLORES1960

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 11 2011, 07:50 AM~19565047
> *any 1 using the ididit column  looks like I can get tilt and chrome for a little more than it would cost me to rebuild my factory non tilt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yes homie! i have that column but in paintable metal...its a great column!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Jan 24 2011, 02:52 AM~19680218-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice and clean..
> 
> i was gonna go a green with green top guts and rims..
> 
> i dont want folks comparing mine to this one at KC tho lol
> 
> think i'll stick with all black  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: dont let my ride make you change your color :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-FLORES1960_@Jan 24 2011, 03:00 AM~19680238
> *yes homie! i have that column but in paintable metal...its a great column!
> *


 thats good to hear


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## jumpduckfuckup

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 26 2009, 09:48 AM~13692734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dayton stuff arrived and more chrome back still slow motion!
> *


it's a new one or restored?
i can't find rear panels (around tail lights)


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by jumpduckfuckup_@Jan 27 2011, 05:21 PM~19714954
> *it's a new one or restored?
> i can't find rear panels (around tail lights)
> *


I have a extra set, shoot me a pm


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 20 2011, 03:55 PM~19650545
> *some good info, now im doing a 605 also and when I called they where clueless whats the deal there
> *


No shit.. lol.. They pulled the same thing on me.. Had to send one of the shafts back for one reason or another...

If you still need the info, PM me and I'll try to break it down for you.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Just welcoming this car to the majestics family.We started on the frame this week so it won't be long now,pics coming soon.


----------



## momoparman

Yo Calvin...

Stupid question but do they make those wheels in 17" and 18" and do you or anyone else on here have any pics of painted hub and wheel with chrome spokes.

I am thinking about dressing my ladies cuda with some sweet spokes and vogues or something like them.

It's gonna get dropped about 2-4" in front with spindles and adj in the back with bags.

Show me what u got or get me a link to a site that has them bre.

Thx

Mop


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Jan 30 2011, 09:51 AM~19736010-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just welcoming this car to the majestics family.We started on the frame this week so it won't be long now,pics coming soon.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *MAJESTICS **60 *:0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-momoparman_@Jan 31 2011, 12:46 PM~19745417
> *Yo Calvin...
> 
> Stupid question but do they make those wheels in 17" and 18" and do you or anyone else on here have any pics of painted hub and wheel with chrome spokes.
> 
> I am thinking about dressing my ladies cuda with some sweet spokes and vogues or something like them.
> 
> It's gonna get dropped about 2-4" in front with spindles and adj in the back with bags.
> 
> Show me what u got or get me a link to a site that has them bre.
> 
> Thx
> 
> Mop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they do from 13-24 inch im going to find you some pics


----------



## momoparman

Thanks Cal.

You always know how to find what I be lookin for. :biggrin:  

Mop


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Jan 31 2011, 06:28 PM~19748187
> *Thanks Cal.
> 
> You always know how to find what I be lookin for. :biggrin:
> 
> Mop
> *


you know this man uffin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 1 2011, 12:14 AM~19753143
> *you know this man  uffin:
> *


congrats sleep on your prospect for the big M it dont happen overnight but its worth the wait


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2011, 01:35 AM~19753316
> *congrats sleep on your prospect for the big M it dont happen overnight but its worth the wait
> *


thanks skim, waiting another 6 months for a lifetime is cool with me *Big **M*


----------



## gonzalez

the impala is going to nice


----------



## gold70monte

what up homie


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by gonzalez+Feb 1 2011, 08:49 PM~19760058-->
> 
> 
> 
> the impala is going to nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> <!--QuoteBegin-gold70monte_@Feb 1 2011, 11:04 PM~19761927
> *what up homie
> *


*shit, you ready to drop monte off ?*


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lupe

> [/quote
> damm :wow: :wow: :wow: and i was tripping good job car is looking good :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## vouges17

> :thumbsup: uffin:


  


> [/quote
> damm :wow: :wow: :wow: and i was tripping good job car is looking good :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> *
> just some older pics to hold me over*
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## Low-63-impala

sweet 60 bro, ive always liked that color of green, i painted a 42 international 2 1/2 ton truck that color :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## momoparman

So I went to Vogues site and was wondering if you can get something like it with blue pinstripe instead of the gold.....any idea?

Mop


----------



## vouges17

> *
> just some older pics to hold me over*
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet 60 bro, ive always liked that color of green, i painted a 42 international 2 1/2 ton truck that color :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> So I went to Vogues site and was wondering if you can get something like it with blue pinstripe instead of the gold.....any idea?
> 
> Mop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they wont be real vogues but you can get them with any color
Click to expand...


----------



## momoparman

Well that's OK...most people I run with don't know what a real vogue tire is anyway.

Can you link me to a site with clone vogues?

I want the 1" whitewall with a blue pinstripe.  

Mop


----------



## vouges17

*this is going to killem softly pulling that rag 60 :0 *


----------



## K woadie C

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 25 2011, 01:38 PM~19959393
> *this is going to killem softly pulling that rag 60 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold70monte

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 25 2011, 01:38 PM~19959393
> *this is going to killem softly pulling that rag 60 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's what I'm talking about! Good work


----------



## 909vert63

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by momoparman_@Feb 14 2011, 03:13 PM~19868460
> *So I went to Vogues site and was wondering if you can get something like it with blue pinstripe instead of the gold.....any idea?
> 
> Mop
> *


I may be wrong, but Vogues are a custom tire company and I remember back many years ago a few homies had sets made with the red stripe instead of gold, the got taxed for them but they did it....again don't quote me for expertise :happysad:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 27 2011, 09:15 PM~19976123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.
you crazy bruh..........MONEY GREEN ON THE SCENE  TTT for the homie.......


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 27 2011, 09:15 PM~19976123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks hella good.... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 28 2011, 04:15 AM~19976123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your the king out there sleep,thats why we wanted ya.Majestics only takes the best. :biggrin: Had fun this weekend homie.


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 27 2011, 10:15 PM~19976123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2: :thumbsup: 
lookin' good foolio


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by K woadie C+Feb 25 2011, 08:54 PM~19961790-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 09:30 PM~19962089
> *That's what I'm talking about! Good work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 09:32 PM~19962116
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 12:24 AM~19976885
> *.
> you crazy bruh..........MONEY GREEN ON THE SCENE       TTT for the homie.......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, but green 4 life
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 08:14 AM~19978519
> *looks hella good.... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Suburban [email protected] 28 2011, 10:07 AM~19978982
> *your the king out there sleep,thats why we wanted ya.Majestics only takes the best. :biggrin: Had fun this weekend homie.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trying to be 1 of the best, this bitch will be looking good with that 60 on back
> <!--QuoteBegin-APACHERX3_@Feb 28 2011, 10:03 PM~19983947
> *:wow:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :thumbsup:
> lookin' good foolio
> *


  thanks homie, and thanks for helping me this morning
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## momoparman

So that's the Draggin Wagon for the Imp?

Can't wait to see the trailer.....make sure you put big plate glass windows on the sides so the whole world can see the 60 as you trailer it across the country.

Mop


----------



## momoparman

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 25 2011, 11:33 PM~19963460
> *I may be wrong, but Vogues are a custom tire company and I remember back many years ago a few homies had sets made with the red stripe instead of gold, the got taxed for them but they did it....again don't quote me for expertise :happysad:
> *


Ok...when I get closer I will call them and see how far over I have to bend :uh: 

Mop


----------



## tigerman68

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 27 2011, 09:15 PM~19976123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Mar 1 2011, 02:33 PM~19989182-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 09:31 AM~20005274
> *So that's the Draggin Wagon for the Imp?
> 
> Can't wait to see the trailer.....make sure you put big plate glass windows on the sides so the whole world can see the 60 as you trailer it across the country.
> 
> Mop
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-tigerman68_@Mar 3 2011, 01:08 PM~20006561
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## vouges17

*after wet sand and reclear we got 10 coats of clear, spending over 14 hours wet sanding truck had to buff something, for all those wondering this is ppg vibrance shimmering shamrock *


----------



## vouges17

http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm219/v...video3gpp_2.mp4


----------



## K woadie C

ST PATTYS DAY MUST BE COMIN UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 8 2011, 09:06 AM~20041561
> *after wet sand and reclear we got 10 coats of clear,  spending over 14 hours wet sanding  truck  had to buff something, for all those wondering this is ppg vibrance shimmering shamrock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Done hooked up the tow wagon with the same green....looks good :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60

thats a :420: <<< car  sup big homie..................sorry i missed your call that day bro hit me up


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by K woadie C+Mar 8 2011, 12:16 PM~20042052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ST PATTYS DAY MUST BE COMIN UP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know B-DAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 8 2011, 03:02 PM~20043108
> *Done hooked up the tow wagon with the same green....looks good :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> different green, but thanks homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-NmE60_@Mar 8 2011, 03:29 PM~20043276
> *thats a  :420:  <<< car  sup big homie..................sorry i missed your call that day bro hit me up
> *


tonight uffin:


----------



## Sparky

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 20 2011, 11:57 AM~19650048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some older pics to hold me over
> *


Nice love seeing the paint going on them project coming along homie :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Sparky_@Mar 11 2011, 07:36 PM~20070342
> *Nice love seeing the paint going on them project coming along homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 8 2011, 04:06 PM~20041561
> *after wet sand and reclear we got 10 coats of clear,  spending over 14 hours wet sanding  truck  had to buff something, for all those wondering this is ppg vibrance shimmering shamrock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn thats gonna look sick pulling the 60. :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 15 2011, 10:09 AM~20095707
> *:0 Damn thats gonna look sick pulling the 60. :biggrin:
> *


same thing I thought :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## Guest

Truck is on point !!! :biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 20 2011, 12:57 PM~19650048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some older pics to hold me over
> *


 :0 Bad ass color Homie, and the rag is going to look sick on the Blvd.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rc's og 63

Just went thru your tread hommie, great project. Big props on the progress. It was good motivation for me... trying to let my boss leave early so I could work on my car right now. LOL...


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 21 2008, 10:36 PM~10922907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow the dash was in very nice condition


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 14 2011, 04:08 PM~19868896
> *
> thanks homie
> 
> they wont be real vogues but you can get them with any color
> *



SLIMMY :barf: 


thats looks wet bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: real sick on the paint


----------



## 79 cutty

:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

SO WITH ALL YOUR CARS GETTING PAINTED WHAT DO YOU DRIVE SLEEP? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by .TODD+Mar 22 2011, 01:55 PM~20151862-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats looks wet bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  real sick on the paint
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 22 2011, 02:02 PM~20151916
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 22 2011, 02:25 PM~20152062
> *SO WITH ALL YOUR CARS GETTING PAINTED WHAT DO YOU DRIVE SLEEP? :0  :biggrin:
> *


driving escalade


----------



## tigerman68

*LETS NOT FOR GET WHAT THIS TOPIC IS :biggrin: *


----------



## tigerman68




----------



## tigerman68




----------



## tigerman68

*DONT FOR GET ABOUT THE VERT, I KNOW YOU AND WHAT WILL HAPPEN TO IT! GET THE 59 OUT OF YOUR HEAD FINISH THIS 4 REAL  *


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by tigerman68_@Mar 23 2011, 11:32 AM~20159888
> *DONT FOR GET ABOUT THE VERT, I KNOW YOU AND WHAT WILL HAPPEN TO IT! GET THE 59 OUT OF YOUR HEAD FINISH THIS 4 REAL
> *


 :uh: im going to finish it im just waiting on frame which should be real soon, as a matter fact I will post some pics this weekend and *as far as 59 it will be after 60 *:0


----------



## gold70monte

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 23 2011, 12:13 PM~20160179
> *:uh: im going to finish it im just waiting on frame which should be real soon, as a matter fact I will post some pics this weekend and as far as 59 it will be after 60 :0
> *


 A 59? what the hell!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by gold70monte_@Mar 23 2011, 01:28 PM~20160664
> *A 59? what the hell!
> *


 :420:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 24 2011, 11:23 AM~20169551
> *:420:
> *


_BALLIN_


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 25 2011, 01:48 AM~20175713
> *BALLIN
> *


I wish


----------



## Blocky77

Looks Good... :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## arabretard

looking good! this is gonna be a badass 60


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 28 2011, 02:27 PM~20199441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry it's taking awhile sleep but you know how much work we got going on right now.  :biggrin: Trust me now that he's on it it won't take long,and it's gonna be worth the wait.This is gonna be one of the best impalas coming out the midwest period,and guess what it's gonna have that Majestics plaque up in her. :biggrin: Thanks for coming down homies,it really shows how dedicated you guys are.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Mar 28 2011, 09:36 AM~20199488-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good! this is gonna be a badass 60
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Mar 28 2011, 12:04 PM~20200413
> *Sorry it's taking awhile sleep but you know how much work we got going on right now.   :biggrin: Trust me now that he's on it it won't take long,and it's gonna be worth the wait.This is gonna be one of the best impalas coming out the midwest period,and guess what it's gonna have that Majestics plaque up in her. :biggrin: Thanks for coming down homies,it really shows how dedicated you guys are.
> *


cool homie


----------



## momoparman

Daaaaaamn Cal.

That frame looks like it belongs on an army truck. You gonna be bouncin more than rollin? :biggrin: 

Lookin good...can't wait to see it dun.

 
Mop


----------



## regal ryda

:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by tigerman68_@Mar 23 2011, 09:12 AM~20159764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: wet :0


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by momoparman+Apr 1 2011, 08:55 AM~20234587-->
> 
> 
> 
> Daaaaaamn Cal.
> 
> That frame looks like it belongs on an army truck.  You gonna be bouncin more than rollin?  :biggrin:
> 
> Lookin good...can't wait to see it dun.
> 
> 
> Mop
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a little bit of both if I see another rag on 13's or 14's I more than likely will be on the switch thats why its getting a fully wrap frame cant chance it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 1 2011, 11:08 AM~20235408
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 2 2011, 04:13 PM~20243266
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  wet :0
> *


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 4 2011, 05:59 AM~20253563
> *a little bit of both if I see another rag on 13's or 14's  I more than likely will be on the switch thats why its getting a fully wrap frame cant chance it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 5 2011, 01:52 PM~20265183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :boink: :fool2:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 5 2011, 11:52 AM~20265183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :fool2:


----------



## momoparman

Daaaaaaaammmmm

Huh? :wow: :wow: :guns: :machinegun: :chuck: uffin: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sweeeeet


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:wow:


----------



## NmE60

what up bruh............damn your build became the new HYNAS post hahaha hit me up playa..........big joe........YOU KNOW :>...............


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Apr 13 2011, 02:55 PM~20329616
> *what up bruh............damn your build became the new HYNAS post hahaha hit me up playa..........big joe........YOU KNOW :>...............
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Can't wait till mine looks this nice!



> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by tigerman68_@Mar 23 2011, 09:12 AM~20159764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mutha fucka is gonna be clean badass 60 what color is that ???


----------



## No Plan

just read all 68 pages, unbelievable dedication, quality, patience, & persaverience!!!!!!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Apr 14 2011, 05:51 PM~20340172-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait till mine looks this nice!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie, and it will soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 05:25 PM~20347367
> *mutha fucka is gonna be clean badass 60 what color is that ???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks , mixed up 2 different kandy's 1's from house of kolor the other from sem
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-No Plan_@Apr 19 2011, 11:56 PM~20378142
> *just read all 68 pages, unbelievable dedication, quality, patience, & persaverience!!!!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## vouges17

* im going to put 1 of these kits in my rag im thinking about the 1 on the left*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## willskie187

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@May 13 2011, 02:08 PM~20546944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :chuck:  :chuck:
> *


damn :boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## CUZICAN

Keep bringing it Homie. Im using this thread as motivation :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 20 2011, 03:53 AM~20591560
> *Keep bringing it Homie. Im using this thread as motivation :biggrin:
> *


4 sure


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## USF '63

any more pics of the 60?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@May 23 2011, 12:59 AM~20608032
> *any more pics of the 60?
> *


I will get some


----------



## USF '63

A 60 vert project on page 7 ????

I am not havin it....

TTT


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## USF '63

Any updates Sleep?


----------



## vouges17

USF '63 said:


> Any updates Sleep?


yep, just got my 59 bumper ends back from chromer, will post pics later tonight


----------



## regal ryda

wuts good big homie


----------



## 3-wheel

good luck with the build bro, lookin good.

jb, peace.


----------



## vouges17




----------



## BIGJERM

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> wuts good big homie


 trying to get my trey finished so I can get back focused on the 60


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

looking good homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## momoparman

Yo Cal.

How you been? See you getting closer to the ring...lookin good.

So how long till you get the body back and start assembly?

P.O.

V


----------



## vouges17

momoparman said:


> Yo Cal.
> 
> How you been? See you getting closer to the ring...lookin good.
> 
> So how long till you get the body back and start assembly?
> 
> P.O.
> 
> V


*
still waiting on frame, loosing interest in vert*


----------



## USF '63

vouges17 said:


> *
> still waiting on frame, loosing interest in vert*



 what.........


----------



## Suburban Swingin

vouges17 said:


> *still waiting on frame, loosing interest in vert*


good things take time homie,you know all the stuff we got going on over here.and trying to build rides in the mean time only put off the vert longer.like we have talked when its done,games over for all other verts out here.majestics K.C. we are walking up that mountain slowly but at the end we will be on top.


----------



## vouges17

Suburban Swingin said:


> good things take time homie,you know all the stuff we got going on over here.and trying to build rides in the mean time only put off the vert longer.like we have talked when its done,games over for all other verts out here.majestics K.C. we are walking up that mountain slowly but at the end we will be on top.


:yessad:


----------



## vouges17

so after looking for the rear hockey stick trim for 4 years I finally found a pair :cheesy:


----------



## momoparman

I hear that about getting sidetracked. 

I'm trying to finish my wifes vert.....s t r u g g l i n g....

So what does a dude do? Get another vert project.

So here you go....me just like you. To many projects and to few hours to work them all.

I do one thing a day no matter how small.....eventually I will run out of things to do and have a finished car.


----------



## Skim

vouges17 said:


> :yessad:


look what i got for ya mayne :shocked:


----------



## vouges17

Skim said:


> look what i got for ya mayne :shocked:


can't wait to bring that back home this weekend after kicking with my Majestic brothers


----------



## vouges17

*this is whats become of my rag* :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr Gee

vouges17 said:


> *this is whats become of my rag* :thumbsdown:


Just put it back on a rolling chassis, spray off the dust, and send it to me  j/k ..is it in body shop prison?


----------



## vouges17

Mr Gee said:


> Just put it back on a rolling chassis, spray off the dust, and send it to me  j/k ..is it in body shop prison?


yeh its at the same body shop still waiting on frame after oh 16 months, so if some 1 has a wrapped x frame pm me


----------



## 713ridaz

vouges17 said:


> yeh its at the same body shop still waiting on frame after oh 16 months, so if some 1 has a wrapped x frame pm me


mijitodehouston has one for sale ...pitbull fully wrapped


----------



## regal ryda

713ridaz said:


> mijitodehouston has one for sale ...pitbull fully wrapped


but is it for a 59-60.....61-64 are about 3-4 inches shorter


----------



## Olds_racer

Might know of a partially wrapped 59 frame, ill ask my buddy if he wants to sell it.


----------



## west coast ridaz

vouges17 said:


> yeh its at the same body shop still waiting on frame after oh 16 months, so if some 1 has a wrapped x frame pm me


wats up with your frame you dropped off to get done whats the hold up on it


----------



## vouges17

Olds_racer said:


> Might know of a partially wrapped 59 frame, ill ask my buddy if he wants to sell it.


k, let me know how much and location


regal ryda said:


> but is it for a 59-60.....61-64 are about 3-4 inches shorter


good to know because I was about to buy 1 soon as I got back from Dallas


713ridaz said:


> mijitodehouston has one for sale ...pitbull fully wrapped


whats the ticket and is it for a 59/60


west coast ridaz said:


> wats up with your frame you dropped off to get done whats the hold up on it


its coming


----------



## vouges17

*ttmft*


----------



## regal ryda

what up Sleep


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> what up Sleep


just getting ready for Vegas, wish I could of took this vert


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> just getting ready for Vegas, wish I could of took this vert


She'll get there brotha...I gots faith in ya:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

vouges17 said:


> *this is whats become of my rag* :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time 2 get back 2 work on her uffin:


----------



## regal ryda

6ix5iveIMP said:


> vouges17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *this is whats become of my rag* :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time 2 get back 2 work on her uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> what up Jeff
Click to expand...


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> She'll get there brotha...I gots faith in ya:thumbsup:


thanks homie I needed that 



6ix5iveIMP said:


> vouges17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *this is whats become of my rag* :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time 2 get back 2 work on her uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> yep after vegas full speed ahead
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Gee

That's what I'm talking bout!!


----------



## lone star

mijitodehouston frame is 59/60 convertible frame fully wrapped with split belly and molded a arms and wish bone done by street toys. he is selling because i think he is going a different route with his 59 convertible.

his name is oscar 832 606 8677


----------



## regal ryda

do it Sleep:yes:


----------



## impalaluv

man going to be a show stopper for real ....


----------



## vouges17

Mr Gee said:


> That's what I'm talking bout!!


a few weeks 



lone star said:


> mijitodehouston frame is 59/60 convertible frame fully wrapped with split belly and molded a arms and wish bone done by street toys. he is selling because i think he is going a different route with his 59 convertible.
> 
> his name is oscar 832 606 8677


good looking out Ken , but I talked to him when I was in Dallas im cool my vert frame is coming along 




regal ryda said:


> do it Sleep:yes:


 negative


impalaluv said:


> man going to be a show stopper for real ....


thanks I hope so, still a long way to go


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## Suburban Swingin

vouges17 said:


> thanks homie I needed that
> 
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep after vegas full speed ahead
> 
> 
> 
> true that,sleeps car has been waiting on us.We have so much work,and we have so many members that are always needing things done to there cars for shows that it takes us awhile to get everything done.But sleep knows what we can do and what we have done.We have stopped taking in any new work and are knocking these things out 1 at a time.Plus sleep cant stop buying and building new cars so it's kinda hard to stay on just 1.lol j/k homie.Another big ride we have been building for years is gonna bust out in vegas,then all our attention is going to the 60.Thanks for sticking to it sleep remember it's not how fast you get there it's how you look when you get there.And you know we always looking good. Majestics K.C.
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Well the suspension is almost done,we swapped the mounts off his stock rear end and put them on the vesails he had gotten.And the front a-arms top and bottom are about done.Then we get back on frame and the plan is to try and have it back to sleep by around the 1st of the year.The stuff will get painted and chromed then put under the rag so the painter can finish it up.Then back to us for the hydros.by next summer this thang should be close to being done.And i can't wait.Agian thanks sleep you and i know haters are always gonna hate.but when this thangs done all these haters will be swanging from your nuts telling you how good it looks.:biggrin:


----------



## big C

Suburban Swingin said:


> Well the suspension is almost done,we swapped the mounts off his stock rear end and put them on the vesails he had gotten.And the front a-arms top and bottom are about done.Then we get back on frame and the plan is to try and have it back to sleep by around the 1st of the year.The stuff will get painted and chromed then put under the riiag so the painter can finish it up.Then back to us for the hydros.by next summer this thang should be close to being done.And i can't wait.Agian thanks sleep you and i know haters are always gonna hate.but when this thangs done all these haters will be swanging from your nuts telling you how good it looks.:biggrin:


Hey perfection takes time right? Theres no doubt this is going to be one of the hardest 60s out. Keep up the good work guys and anybody hating on this build is a fuckin fool


----------



## vouges17

Suburban Swingin said:


> Well the suspension is almost done,we swapped the mounts off his stock rear end and put them on the vesails he had gotten.And the front a-arms top and bottom are about done.Then we get back on frame and the plan is to try and have it back to sleep by around the 1st of the year.The stuff will get painted and chromed then put under the rag so the painter can finish it up.Then back to us for the hydros.by next summer this thang should be close to being done.And i can't wait.Agian thanks sleep you and i know haters are always gonna hate.but when this thangs done all these haters will be swanging from your nuts telling you how good it looks.:biggrin:


 good news right there :shh: haters are looking I can smell them :biggrin:


----------



## momoparman

What up Cal? Just lurkin and thought I'd say hey. Hang in there...job will get done when it gets done.

It's gonna be sweet when your done.

Mop


----------



## vouges17

momoparman said:


> What up Cal? Just lurkin and thought I'd say hey. Hang in there...job will get done when it gets done.
> 
> It's gonna be sweet when your done.
> 
> Mop


thanks Vince


----------



## DannyG.

This is comin along really nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## willskie187

Lookin good homie, that green reminds me of the incredible hulk


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

vouges17;14875373
said:


> :thumbsup:LOOKING REAL GOOD T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

candy paint make u feel like a saint.


----------



## cutlass_rider

vouges17 said:


>


If you dont stop. can i be next with this elegant Olds. i got over here.. that color is nice


----------



## chevyman

DAME BIG HOMIE I CANT WAIT TO SEE THA FRAME ON THA 2 MAN IT BEEN A LONG TIME ON THAT BITCH AND IT FINALLY DONE ,TALKING TO U I C WHY U SO HAPPY AND IF THAT RED FRAME CAME OUT LIKE THAT THEN, MAN THAT CANDY GREEN FRAME BUILT BYE STREETRIDERS SHOULD BE KILLING THA GAME WEL I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## vouges17

chevyman said:


> DAME BIG HOMIE I CANT WAIT TO SEE THA FRAME ON THA 2 MAN IT BEEN A LONG TIME ON THAT BITCH AND IT FINALLY DONE ,TALKING TO U I C WHY U SO HAPPY AND IF THAT RED FRAME CAME OUT LIKE THAT THEN, MAN *THAT CANDY GREEN FRAME BUILT BYE STREETRIDERS SHOULD BE KILLING THA GAME *WEL I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


*thanks Ty im glad frame is going to be here on the 2nd, I can't wait either its been a long time hell I might even bust it out this year!*


----------



## west coast ridaz

vouges17 said:


> *thanks Ty im glad frame is going to be here on the 2nd, I can't wait either its been a long time hell I might even bust it out this year!*


is the frame gona be painted already and a rolling chassis when it comes cant wait to see it


----------



## vouges17

west coast ridaz said:


> *is the frame gona be painted already and a rolling chassis when it comes *cant wait to see it


nope painter still has to get it ready for paint:nosad: but on the up note just glad to get it back


----------



## Blocky77

vouges17 said:


> nope painter still has to get it ready for paint:nosad: but on the up note just glad to get it back


I KNOW THATS RIGHT....... :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz

has the frame arrived


----------



## vouges17

Blocky77 said:


> I KNOW THATS RIGHT....... :biggrin:






FiveNine619 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:






59JUNKIE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:






west coast ridaz said:


> has the frame arrived


* NEGATIVE *


----------



## regal ryda

Sup brotha


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> Sup brotha


just order more shit for the bitch, can't wait to get back on this , and you


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> just order more shit for the bitch, can't wait to get back on this , and you


don't know if he hit you up yet but hes got a few of'em


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> don't know if he hit you up yet but hes got a few of'em


yes sir thanks homie


----------



## 20 Minutes

:wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> yes sir thanks homie


Nice meeting you the other day sleep ! your one cool cat and from the sounds of what u were telling me I won't be making it up to Nebraska anytime soon :roflmao::roflmao:. One bad ^^^^^^^60 rag.


----------



## vouges17

20 Minutes said:


> :wave:


:wave:



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Nice meeting you the other day sleep ! your one cool cat and from the sounds of what u were telling me I won't be making it up to Nebraska anytime soon :roflmao::roflmao:. One bad ^^^^^^^60 rag.


good meeting you also homie and Nebraska aint that bad


----------



## vouges17

*So before any 1 says why I went to get another 60 frame , my frame is 98% finished they just have to grind the metal for the molding, this is just a roller frame so my vert can get put back together and repainted, for those of you that don't know I have to drive my reinforced frame 3 1/2 hours back to Omaha to get painted then still reassembled with chrome undies as far as repainting part of the vert it is because I went kandy and it will all (fenders, skirts, cont kit...) need to get painted at the same time we knew that from day 1 , thanks to my Majestic brotha Skim on looking out on the 60 frame this will speed up the process
*​


----------



## vouges17

*time to get back rollin on vert
*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68

vouges17 said:


> *So before any 1 says why I went to get another 60 frame , my frame is 98% finished they just have to grind the metal for the molding, this is just a roller frame so my vert can get put back together and repainted, for those of you that don't know I have to drive my reinforced frame 3 1/2 hours back to Omaha to get painted then still reassembled with chrome undies as far as repainting part of the vert it is because I went kandy and it will all (fenders, skirts, cont kit...) need to get painted at the same time we knew that from day 1 , thanks to my Majestic brotha Skim on looking out on the 60 frame this will speed up the process
> *​





vouges17 said:


> *time to get back rollin on vert
> *


It's about time you back on the 60.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

vouges17 said:


> *So before any 1 says why I went to get another 60 frame , my frame is 98% finished they just have to grind the metal for the molding, this is just a roller frame so my vert can get put back together and repainted, for those of you that don't know I have to drive my reinforced frame 3 1/2 hours back to Omaha to get painted then still reassembled with chrome undies as far as repainting part of the vert it is because I went kandy and it will all (fenders, skirts, cont kit...) need to get painted at the same time we knew that from day 1 , thanks to my Majestic brotha Skim on looking out on the 60 frame this will speed up the process
> *​


Damn a lot of work..... Well worth it :thumbsup:

I'm from the city, Los Angeles, I love the pic because it shows a different look than I'm use to.


----------



## vouges17

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:






tigerman68 said:


> It's about time you back on the 60.


_ agree :yes:_



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup:






Blocky77 said:


> Damn a lot of work..... Well worth it :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm from the city, Los Angeles, I love the pic because it shows a different look than I'm use to.


 It is , thanks homie


----------



## lone star

so the kandy is a shade off on the panels or? its very hard to spray kandy paint in pieces.


----------



## vouges17

No its not a shade off , my painter said just to be safe best to paint 1 or 2 more coats of kandy just to make sure it all matches


----------



## MR.59

vouges17 said:


> No its not a shade off , my painter said just to be safe best to paint 1 or 2 more coats of kandy just to make sure it all matches


IT IS HARD TO PAINT IN PANELS AND EXPECT IT TO ALL MATCH, WEATHER, GUN( EVEN IF YOU USE THE SAME GUN), PAINT MIX , YOUR MOOD, YOUR COAT COUNT, WILL BE ALL AFFECTED, IF YOU APPLY A COUPLE MORE COATS TO "UNIFORM" THE WHOLE CAR, IS NEVER A BAD IDEA.
I SHOT ALOT OF THE OLD SCHOOL STUFF, WHEN EVERTYTHING CAN GO WRONG, THIS STUFF TODAY IS ALOT EASIER TO PUT DOWN, BUT YOUR PAINTER IS GIVING YOU GOOD ADVICE, IT MIGHT BE JUST MORE CLEAR, THAN COLOR, SO IT CAN KICK IT UP A NOTCH ON THE GLOSS.


----------



## tigerman68

MR.59 said:


> IT IS HARD TO PAINT IN PANELS AND EXPECT IT TO ALL MATCH, WEATHER, GUN( EVEN IF YOU USE THE SAME GUN), PAINT MIX , YOUR MOOD, YOUR COAT COUNT, WILL BE ALL AFFECTED, IF YOU APPLY A COUPLE MORE COATS TO "UNIFORM" THE WHOLE CAR, IS NEVER A BAD IDEA.
> I SHOT ALOT OF THE OLD SCHOOL STUFF, WHEN EVERTYTHING CAN GO WRONG, THIS STUFF TODAY IS ALOT EASIER TO PUT DOWN, BUT YOUR PAINTER IS GIVING YOU GOOD ADVICE, IT MIGHT BE JUST MORE CLEAR, THAN COLOR, SO IT CAN KICK IT UP A NOTCH ON THE GLOSS.


:yes:


----------



## regal ryda

do work


----------



## vouges17

MR.59 said:


> IT IS HARD TO PAINT IN PANELS AND EXPECT IT TO ALL MATCH, WEATHER, GUN( EVEN IF YOU USE THE SAME GUN), PAINT MIX , YOUR MOOD, YOUR COAT COUNT, WILL BE ALL AFFECTED, IF YOU APPLY A COUPLE MORE COATS TO "UNIFORM" THE WHOLE CAR, IS NEVER A BAD IDEA.
> I SHOT ALOT OF THE OLD SCHOOL STUFF, WHEN EVERTYTHING CAN GO WRONG, THIS STUFF TODAY IS ALOT EASIER TO PUT DOWN, BUT YOUR PAINTER IS GIVING YOU GOOD ADVICE, IT MIGHT BE JUST MORE CLEAR, THAN COLOR, SO IT CAN KICK IT UP A NOTCH ON THE GLOSS.


 true



tigerman68 said:


> :yes:






regal ryda said:


> do work


whats good homie


----------



## ElReyJr

I am feeling the color of this rag.


----------



## the GRINCH

Good talking with ya again SLEEP I will Holla at you in a few days


----------



## tigerman68

Looking good Homie:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> what up sleep?? how u been mayne?


another day cold as fuck out this way, and you


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> *any ways back to topic, have a frame with mild reinforcements getting built by my painter also been debating on power windows, kinda like the manual window cranks they make any feedback on power windows?*


Ok fuck all the bs lets get back on track:happysad: my opinoin on them pw your talking about I think they are bad ass for cars that you could never get with the pw window option with but theres just something about swinging the door of a late 50s or 60s chevy and seeing that sexy ass chrome pw switch panel in the door panel its just on of them period correct options that just screams cool but hey thats just my opinion.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> another day cold as fuck out this way, and you


just building and relaxing some good football games on today. still moving out this way?


----------



## lone star

vouges17 said:


> *any ways back to topic, have a frame with mild reinforcements getting built by my painter also been debating on power windows, kinda like the manual window cranks they make any feedback on power windows?*


after market powerwindows fucking suck. the vents are cool. i always had ground issues, basically had to run my own grounds for all the motors. only reason i went with power windows on my 60 rag was because i didnt have window regulators. the price for 59/60 convertible window regulators, or just buy PW kit....choice is pretty easy.


----------



## vouges17

whats up everybody:wave:
There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 2 guests)

vouges17 
b_diddy1 
tigerman68 
*Skim** 
[*]slabrider93 
[*]manu samoa 
[*]REYES23*


----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## vouges17




----------



## USF '63

This is gonna be a very nice car......


----------



## vouges17

*just some older pics and some key moments *


----------



## vouges17

*im the reason dayton doesnt do gold any more!*


----------



## the GRINCH

Lolohopper said:


> Damn nice armes.
> But i have a question.
> 
> Are this komplet wraped at the out side or are the side´s done on the inner sides???


the arms we build are plated on the outside , and on the top , we extend them at the ears , but on caddy arms and arms of that style we plate the ball joint are on the inside for clearance reasons


----------



## KERRBSS

Been watching this build For a while. What's up dood. Keep the pics coming


----------



## tigerman68

vouges17 said:


> whats up everybody:wave:
> There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 2 guests)
> 
> vouges17
> b_diddy1
> tigerman68
> *Skim**
> [*]slabrider93
> [*]manu samoa
> [*]REYES23*


Whats good SLeep.


----------



## Venom62

Ride looks good as hell Sleep!!!! Keep up the motivation homie!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


>


damn sleep you aint messin around homie keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

*this is not the wrapped frame, but is the frame I will be using once small reinforcments, vert body mounts, molding and paint are complete
*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

APACHERX3 said:


> *JUST SAYIN.................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

vouges17;15062635
said:


> T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

DAMN I HOPE TO SEE THIS CAR IN PERSON SOMEDAY....TO THE GOTDAMN TOP FOR THE HOMIE SLEEP AND ONE KLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEANNNNN ASS VERT!!!! BIG UPS HOMIE!!


----------



## west coast ridaz

vouges17 said:


> *this is not the wrapped frame, but is the frame I will be using once small reinforcments, vert body mounts, molding and paint are complete
> *


i say just throw the wrapped frame u payed for under there its a drop plus u running dros u gona need the extra reinforcements


----------



## chevyman

vouges17 said:


> *this is not the wrapped frame, but is the frame I will be using once small reinforcments, vert body mounts, molding and paint are complete
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> :h5:


----------



## carlito77

that color :wow:


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice rag!


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB

west coast ridaz said:


> i say just throw the wrapped frame u payed for under there its a drop plus u running dros u gona need the extra reinforcements



:thumbsup:not a bad idea


----------



## vouges17

chevyman said:


> vouges17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *this is not the wrapped frame, but is the frame I will be using once small reinforcments, vert body mounts, molding and paint are complete
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> carlito77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that color :wow:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrjones_012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> PITBULL CAR CLUB said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:not a bad idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already sold it back
Click to expand...


----------



## vouges17

so after debating on what to do on motor decided to keep the 348 bought a couple of things for it, they didnt sell a single 4 barrrel intake in chrome or endurashine so will have to get this 1 chromed


----------



## mikescustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

vouges17 said:


> so after debating on what to do on motor decided to keep the 348 bought a couple of things for it, they didnt sell a single 4 barrrel intake in chrome or endurashine so will have to get this 1 chromed


:thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

I have to say I've followed this topic for a while now didn't know how it was going to unfold but WOW! !!!
Great job!!!!


----------



## big C

Looking good sleep


----------



## Skim

what up sleep


----------



## vouges17

mikescustoms said:


> :thumbsup:


 


Blocky77 said:


> :thumbsup:






rag61 said:


> I have to say I've followed this topic for a while now didn't know how it was going to unfold but WOW! !!!
> Great job!!!!


thanks man just trying to make the best out of it


big C said:


> Looking good sleep


thanks homie



Skim said:


> what up sleep


chillin slow motion


----------



## vouges17

*stripped all the reinforcements off the vert frame to put on ht frame, getting vert rack chromed* :fool2:


----------



## regal ryda

:nicoderm: I see you homie


----------



## jumpduckfuckup

vouges17 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:
didt you cromed grill or polished?


----------



## vouges17

jumpduckfuckup said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> didt you cromed grill or polished?


chrome


----------



## jumpduckfuckup

vouges17 said:


> chrome


:thumbsup:
i have two grilles, but first is light crumpled the second is sundblasted a little... so i think to chrome sanblasted one! after polishing


----------



## vouges17

jumpduckfuckup said:


> :thumbsup:
> i have two grilles, but first is light crumpled the second is sundblasted a little... so i think to chrome sanblasted one! after polishing


yeh at first I had it polished and didnt like the look for my dream ride , chrome that bitch will stick out like you had major dro in ur pocket at that grocery store :420:


----------



## jumpduckfuckup

vouges17 said:


> yeh at first I had it polished and didnt like the look for my dream ride , chrome that bitch will stick out like you had major dro in ur pocket at that grocery store :420:


thnks! i'll do the same! cuz only chromed it looks realy god))
GOOD LUCK!!
TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

vouges17 said:


> yeh at first I had it polished and didnt like the look for my dream ride , chrome that bitch will stick out like you had major dro in ur pocket at that grocery store :420:


... yeah buddy , love that shit. ...standin in line at the store with some serious hydro in pocket and people be lookin around like somone hit a skunk !!!


----------



## vouges17

*walked in shop today they where test fitting frame :x: sand blast it and reinforcements are next*


----------



## king debo

:thumbsup: for progress


----------



## vouges17




----------



## westsidehydros

did you weld in a 61-64 rear upper trailing arm crossmember?


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## westsidehydros

drasticbean said:


> :wave:


wassup ******

just watching these rag builds...feelin jealous


----------



## tigerman68

:bowrofl:


----------



## chevyman

:thumbsup: YEAH IT BEEN A WAIT BUT I BACK HATER I NO WE SEE THAT HATE IN YOUR EYE


----------



## JUIC'D64

looking good, keep it up:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

westsidehydros said:


> did you weld in a 61-64 rear upper trailing arm crossmember?


no I didnt



drasticbean said:


> :wave:


:wave:



tigerman68 said:


> :bowrofl:






chevyman said:


> :thumbsup:







JUIC'D64 said:


> looking good, keep it up:thumbsup:


thanks , I see that in your avatar looks great


----------



## westsidehydros

my bad, i was thinkin the 60 frame was more like the 59 frame, with only one mount on the pass side for upper trailing arm,. but now i rememeber that the 60 is diff back there.


----------



## pesco 64

vouges17 said:


> *stripped all the reinforcements off the vert frame to put on ht frame, getting vert rack chromed* :fool2:


looking good sleep!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

*Nice Progress!!*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

vouges17 said:


> *walked in shop today they where test fitting frame :x: sand blast it and reinforcements are next*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vouges17;15246824
> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

what up sleep?? just droppin in to show my brotha some love ! this gone be one of the cleanest rag 0's around ! keep it pushin homie .


----------



## Blocky77




----------



## big C

Ttt for my homie


----------



## Blocky77




----------



## vouges17

pesco 64 said:


> looking good sleep!! :thumbsup:





El Callejero said:


> :thumbsup:





Mr Gee said:


> *Nice Progress!!*





6ix5iveIMP said:


> vouges17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *walked in shop today they where test fitting frame :x: sand blast it and reinforcements are next*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vouges17;15246824
> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRICTLY MIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> what up sleep?? just droppin in to show my brotha some love ! this gone be one of the cleanest rag 0's around ! keep it pushin homie .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blocky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ttt for my homie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blocky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *thanks homies*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## vouges17

* decided not to cut but do OG besides kandy paint with matching #'s 348 gangster whites on hubs and a set of D's if all goes well might see her at Vegas along with Gutter Bitch!*


----------



## tigerman68

vouges17 said:


> * decided not to cut but do OG besides kandy paint with matching #'s 348 gangster whites on hubs and a set of D's if all goes well might see her at Vegas along with Gutter Bitch!*


Yeah you really didn't need to this car will kill anything that pulls up on it beleive that homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## trippin'

lotta dust on that thing. did you put it away?


----------



## vouges17

trippin' said:


> lotta dust on that thing. did you put it away?


just slow motion debating if I should bust this year or next? thinking next


----------



## regal ryda

you know what to do


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> just slow motion debating if I should bust this year or next? thinking next


Id say next sleep you fixin to drop a mean ass tre now its time to enjoy the build for the simple fact you got your tre done so now you dont havw the pressure of two cars coming down on you. Just mash the 63 this year while you focus on the 60 build for later on.


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> you know what to do


:yes:



big C said:


> Id say next sleep you fixin to drop a mean ass tre now its time to enjoy the build for the simple fact you got your tre done so now you dont havw the pressure of two cars coming down on you. Just mash the 63 this year while you focus on the 60 build for later on.


* still up in da air like kush* :420:


----------



## vouges17

* frame blasted ready for what ever 























*


----------



## vouges17

also the guy I bought 60 came to town to visit the states for some fishing


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> also the guy I bought 60 came to town to visit the states for some fishing


Damn i had no idea you got the car from a black guy lol


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Damn i had no idea you got the car from a black guy lol


coolest black dude ever! :biggrin:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Can't wait to see this one done


----------



## vouges17

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Can't wait to see this one done


me 2, its been a long time coming


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

vouges17 said:


> dont we wish gas was still like this?


Yes sir, nice build!


----------



## Blocky77

:nicoderm:


----------



## bengiXxer1000

:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

:nicoderm:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Yes sir, nice build!


thanks homie


Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:






bengiXxer1000 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks homie



CoupeDTS said:


> :nicoderm:






8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

*yesterday had to do some hunting for a few cars*


----------



## big C

Damn homeboy has a nice collection


----------



## vouges17

*back to work on 60 should have suspension back from chromer at end of month plus all the reinforcements and mounts from OG rag frame are installed a couple of small reinforcements left to do then paint
*


----------



## big C

Looking good brother


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

nice!!!!!


----------



## 619lowrider

ttt comin out very nice


----------



## brett

vouges17 said:


> *yesterday had to do some hunting for a few cars*


that bill zelenys place? i stopped there once yeeears ago :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Looking good brother


thanks brother



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> nice!!!!!


thanks homie



619lowrider said:


> ttt comin out very nice


thanks homie



brett said:


> that bill zelenys place? i stopped there once yeeears ago :thumbsup:


why yes it is


----------



## vouges17

*frame should be painted in the next week or so *


----------



## Blocky77

:thumbsup:


----------



## MYERS60

FUCK DISNEYLAND!!!! I WANT TO GO THERE FOR VACATION!!! :cheesy:


brett said:


> that bill zelenys place? i stopped there once yeeears ago :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## 502Regal

I buil trey I build 60 at the SAME DAMN TIME! Looks good sleep


----------



## sic713




----------



## Caballo

Beautiful car man.

You're like me, in that motivation comes and goes. However, what you've done so far looks amazing. Good luck on the build, and continue to take advantage of the times motivation is high.

Thanks for documenting the development of your car for all to enjoy.


----------



## vouges17

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:






big C said:


> :shocked:






502Regal said:


> I buil trey I build 60 at the SAME DAMN TIME! Looks good sleep


thanks homie



sic713 said:


>


almost time :shocked:



Caballo said:


> Beautiful car man.
> 
> You're like me, in that motivation comes and goes. However, what you've done so far looks amazing. Good luck on the build, and continue to take advantage of the times motivation is high.
> 
> Thanks for documenting the development of your car for all to enjoy.


anytime :wave:


----------



## bengiXxer1000

vouges17 said:


>


Looking good bro. Anymore pics of the continental kit?


----------



## infamous704

vouges17 said:


> *yesterday had to do some hunting for a few cars*


GOLD MINE!!!


----------



## infamous704

THIS 60 RAGG GONNE BE SUPA TIGHT WHEN IT BUSTES OUT:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Looking good bro. Anymore pics of the continental kit?


still in boxes but I need to open them up to see if its anything that needs to be painted or chromed so by this time next week I should have some pics 



infamous704 said:


> GOLD MINE!!!


:naughty:



infamous704 said:


> THIS 60 RAGG GONNE BE SUPA TIGHT WHEN IT BUSTES OUT:thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## vouges17

*brought rag frame home today fina do a lil sum sum* :shocked:


----------



## regal ryda

already :thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68

:thumbsup:


vouges17 said:


> *brought rag frame home today fina do a lil sum sum* :shocked:


:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

your going to have a nice line up of Impala's :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

Gonna need a semi car transporter 
:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

SIX1RAG said:


> Gonna need a semi car transporter
> :thumbsup:


thats what I told him


----------



## Black86Cutty




----------



## tigerman68

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

*new frame is now painted *


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> *new frame is now painted *


:thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68

vouges17 said:


> *new frame is now painted *


DAMN AGAIN:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Eeee, thats clean! Molded up nicely! TO be named "sleep' you don't seem to ever do such.. I can't wait to see that 63 all done swangin!

But this is the one everyones really waitin for.. kandy green 60 vert!:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:wow: all i can do is:wow:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## regal ryda

wuts good brotha, holla at ya boy :wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT fo sleep E!!!


----------



## Emailad4me773

nice build homie


----------



## rolling deep

TTT


----------



## ElMexicano

Looks good...


----------



## vouges17

tigerman68 said:


> DAMN AGAIN:thumbsup:


:yes:



Lowridingmike said:


> Eeee, thats clean! Molded up nicely! TO be named "sleep' you don't seem to ever do such.. I can't wait to see that 63 all done swangin!
> 
> But this is the one everyones really waitin for.. kandy green 60 vert!:thumbsup:


thanks homie 63 is on it's way 60 also so next year should be fun



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :wow: all i can do is:wow:






~CAROL CITY~ said:


>






regal ryda said:


> wuts good brotha, holla at ya boy :wave:


for sure



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TTT fo sleep E!!!


good looking homie



Emailad4me773 said:


> nice build homie


thanks homie



rolling deep said:


> TTT


good meeting you homie clean 60 vert! 



ElMexicano said:


> Looks good...


thanks


----------



## vouges17

*sold*


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> *sold*


:shocked:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> *sold*


Thanks homie! No need to rush I have to make room for it .


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

vouges17 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks homie! No need to rush I have to make room for it .


baller


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> baller


says the dude with the all gold z's


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> says the dude with the all gold z's


That's spray paint


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

vouges17 said:


> *sold*


JK


----------



## Skim

this niccuh :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

Skim said:


> this niccuh :biggrin:


:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> JK


:facepalm: LOL!!! had them fooled mike called me like man what the hell did u just buy:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## tigerman68

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :facepalm: LOL!!! had them fooled mike called me like man what the hell did u just buy:roflmao::roflmao:


Both of you guys are wrong, but it was pretty funny.:roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:biggrin: sleep havent heard from you in a few days . where u at:squint:


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :biggrin: sleep havent heard from you in a few days . where u at:squint:


:wave:


----------



## vouges17

*gotta have chrome with kandy triple chrome that real on a street rag with that chromed out 348!
*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> *gotta have chrome with kandy triple chrome that real on a street rag with that chromed out 348!
> *


 bling blaoooooowwwwwwwwwww get to work so we can ride In vegas That Triple is tha shiznit


----------



## CoupeDTS

:wow:


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> *gotta have chrome with kandy triple chrome that real on a street rag with that chromed out 348!
> *


Damn sleep you can never have to much charcoal for the grill:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

Sup Big Homie


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> bling blaoooooowwwwwwwwwww get to work so we can ride In vegas That Triple is tha shiznit


you know it



CoupeDTS said:


> :wow:


:wave:



big C said:


> Damn sleep you can never have to much charcoal for the grill:biggrin:


im running low usually it's a lot more



regal ryda said:


> Sup Big Homie


shit just finished cruiser skirts!


----------



## vouges17




----------



## chevyman

I SEE YA BIG HOMIE KEEP DOING THAT SHIT FOOL


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


>


:thumbsup: they looking good


----------



## vouges17

*and yes I do I have scuff's og 1's and repops *


----------



## Wizzard

vouges17 said:


>


Wow! Thats clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## rolling deep

Nice work bro.


----------



## MYERS60

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT! DID I HEAR REPOPS!!!!??? WHERE AND HOW MUCH?


vouges17 said:


> *and yes I do I have scuff's og 1's and repops *


----------



## Inked1

vouges17 said:


>


Damn, those look good. Coming together nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL MURPHY

SWEET BUILD :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sleep sup wit it family... Keep it pushin homie! :h5: 6~0's !:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> *gotta have chrome with kandy triple chrome that real on a street rag with that chromed out 348!
> *


I know where to go for some bbq:biggrin: sleep hook me up with a set of those fr380's for x-mas:x:


----------



## vouges17

chevyman said:


> I SEE YA BIG HOMIE KEEP DOING THAT SHIT FOOL


for sure 



regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup: they looking good


appreciate it Mike



Wizzard said:


> Wow! Thats clean!:thumbsup:


thanks



rolling deep said:


> Nice work bro.


thanks J



MYERS60 said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT! DID I HEAR REPOPS!!!!??? WHERE AND HOW MUCH?


don't remember guys name but at a swap meet $125



Inked1 said:


> Damn, those look good. Coming together nice :thumbsup:


thanks



LIL MURPHY said:


> SWEET BUILD :thumbsup:


thanks



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sleep sup wit it family... Keep it pushin homie! :h5: 6~0's !:h5:


for sure :h5:



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I know where to go for some bbq:biggrin: sleep hook me up with a set of those fr380's for x-mas:x:


you haven't been good :rofl:


----------



## vouges17

* body shop has started the repaint progress
*


----------



## big C

Awwww shit son here we go.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Danmmmmm


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> for sure
> 
> 
> appreciate it Mike
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> thanks J
> 
> 
> don't remember guys name but at a swap meet $125
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> for sure :h5:
> 
> 
> *you haven't been good* :rofl:


but I have


----------



## rolling deep

HAPPY THANKS GIVING.


----------



## big C

rolling deep said:


> HAPPY THANKS GIVING.


x60 have a good one sleep


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*HAPPY THANKSGIVIN BIG SLEEP!!*


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Awwww shit son here we go.


you know it man! 



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Danmmmmm


exactly homie



regal ryda said:


> but I have


you havent been either santa sleep knows :shocked:



rolling deep said:


> HAPPY THANKS GIVING.


I hope you had a good 1 , been working 17 hours a day! 



big C said:


> x60 have a good one sleep


you finish that hook up for your bro so you could kick it rest of the day I hope homie



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVIN BIG SLEEP!!*


you already know dog , hope you did the same


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> * body shop has started the repaint progress
> *


:yes: sup wit sleep I see ya Big Homie!!


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :yes: sup wit sleep I see ya Big Homie!!


*soon dog soon*


----------



## rolling deep

Hows that 63 coming along. You aint going too know witch one to drive wen your done with your cars.


----------



## westsidehydros

why the repaint?


----------



## big C

westsidehydros said:


> why the repaint?


Bc my man sleep said its wet but it aint auqafina flow wet


----------



## tigerman68

* TTT*


----------



## el toby

looking good .sweet ride:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

rolling deep said:


> Hows that 63 coming along. You aint going too know witch one to drive wen your done with your cars.


63 is coming along great, I will know what car to drive *fuck that 63* *rag 60 all day!*



westsidehydros said:


> why the repaint?


few blemishes on belly didnt really think they would have to reshoot the entire belly, knew body was to get a repaint from day 1 , the green on there is like a base still have to shoot kandy to make everything match continental kit, cruisers skirts, 



big C said:


> Bc my man sleep said its wet but it aint auqafina flow wet


you know it C 



tigerman68 said:


> * TTT*






el toby said:


> looking good .sweet ride:thumbsup:


appreciate it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

ride is looking real nice keep it up!!


----------



## vouges17




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

vouges17 said:


>


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## regal ryda

Looks good big homie :thumbsup: LIL approved


----------



## CoupeDTS

Beautiful. Does the shop there paint cars on a regular or just some of ur side work?


----------



## tigerman68

Green is for the money! Looking good Sleep.:worship:


----------



## StinkyPete

:nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> :fool2:


:h5: sup ceezy



regal ryda said:


> Looks good big homie :thumbsup: LIL approved


:yes:



tigerman68 said:


> Green is for the money! Looking good Sleep.:worship:


hurry on that 68 so we can all link up


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

looking great sleep call me later fam


----------



## vouges17

64_EC_STYLE said:


> ride is looking real nice keep it up!!


thanks 



big C said:


> :fool2:


:yes:



regal ryda said:


> Looks good big homie :thumbsup: LIL approved


thanks Mike 



CoupeDTS said:


> Beautiful. Does the shop there paint cars on a regular or just some of ur side work?


thanks homie, and yeh it's a body shop so from collision repair to complete resto's anything in between 



tigerman68 said:


> Green is for the money! Looking good Sleep.:worship:


you know it relo appreciate it 



StinkyPete said:


> :nicoderm:






STRICTLY MIKE said:


> looking great sleep call me later fam


just got on here call u later dog


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

vouges17 said:


> daytons showed up I went with 14x7 in front 14x6 in rear so the skirts would fit with out narrowing rearend some people going to say I wouldve went 13's and why he doing vouges well fuck you :biggrin:


Sweeeeeet


----------



## vouges17

wish I still had those


----------



## USF '63

:inout:


----------



## vouges17

*so after doing a lot of research on 348/409's found out they do not make a chrome single carb intake (only dual) or a chrome oil pan :angry: so I purchased a satin finished from edelbrock and had to use my OG oil pan for chroming, the carb is a Endurashine in pic 
*


----------



## regal ryda

_*BALLERRRRR*_


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:guns:


----------



## rolling deep

Very nice. Chrome i needed a oil pan 
it was hard to get one . I got a repop and it leaked every were. Nothen like og shit. Take picks when your puting it together.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> *so after doing a lot of research on 348/409's found out they do not make a chrome single carb intake (only dual) or a chrome oil pan :angry: so I purchased a satin finished from edelbrock and had to use my OG oil pan for chroming, the carb is a Endurashine in pic
> *


:wow: dayum LOL!! sup wit it sleepy


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> _*BALLERRRRR*_


:no:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :guns:


:thumbsup:



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :wow: dayum LOL!! sup wit it sleepy


appreciate Mike, shit been sit n back waiting on tomorrow :x:



rolling deep said:


> Very nice. Chrome i needed a oil pan
> it was hard to get one . I got a repop and it leaked every were. Nothen like og shit. Take picks when your puting it together.


thanks homie and yeh I will


----------



## Blocky77

vouges17 said:


>



LIKE THAT GREEN........


----------



## cutlass_rider

:wave:


----------



## rolling deep

Whats up sleep hows the green lantern coming along.


----------



## drasticbean

very nice...


----------



## vouges17

Blocky77 said:


> LIKE THAT GREEN........


appreciate it homie



cutlass_rider said:


> :wave:


:h5:



rolling deep said:


> Whats up sleep hows the green lantern coming along.


coming good homie



drasticbean said:


> very nice...


thanks homie


----------



## vouges17

* finally after 4 plus years on a frame (temp) can't wait to see it all put together *


----------



## npazzin

just wonderin why you put it on that frame "temp"?


----------



## tigerman68

vouges17 said:


> * finally after 4 plus years on a frame (temp) can't wait to see it all put together *


Yeah why this frame?:dunno:


----------



## vouges17

npazzin said:


> just wonderin why you put it on that frame "temp"?


it's getting assembled painted and disassembled again then it will get the correct frame 



tigerman68 said:


> Yeah why this frame?:dunno:


:finger: j/k nah Iggy said he didnt want that frame just yet so I said are you sure he said it wont matter


----------



## APACHERX3

vouges17 said:


> * finally after 4 plus years on a frame (temp) can't wait to see it all put together *


*LOOKS FIRME SLEEPS....................CANT WAIT TO SEE HER ON THESE OMAHA NEBRASKA STREETS, "BUILT NOT BOUGHT"*:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> * finally after 4 plus years on a frame (temp) can't wait to see it all put together *


looks good brotha


----------



## TKeeby79

vouges17 said:


> * finally after 4 plus years on a frame (temp) can't wait to see it all put together *


Looking Good Homie! Keep pushing forward, theres alot of people waiting to see this done.


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> looks good brotha


thanks Mike



TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good Homie! Keep pushing forward, theres alot of people waiting to see this done.


appreciate it homie, I can't wait to see it finished


----------



## vouges17

*doors installed







*


----------



## vouges17

APACHERX3 said:


> *LOOKS FIRME SLEEPS....................CANT WAIT TO SEE HER ON THESE OMAHA NEBRASKA STREETS, "BUILT NOT BOUGHT"*:thumbsup:


 you know it homie, this is my baby girl straight keeper


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> * finally after 4 plus years on a frame (temp) can't wait to see it all put together *


:thumbsup: looking great sleep keep it up fam!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> *doors installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## npazzin

quit playin you know yall live in belleview! LOL


APACHERX3 said:


> *LOOKS FIRME SLEEPS....................CANT WAIT TO SEE HER ON THESE OMAHA NEBRASKA STREETS, "BUILT NOT BOUGHT"*:thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68

npazzin said:


> quit playin you know yall live in belleview! LOL


:roflmao:


----------



## ElMexicano

Looks good...


----------



## big C

2013


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Loco 61

Merry X-Mas Vouges :rimshot:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Loco 61 said:


> Merry X-Mas Vouges :rimshot:


merry x mas to u as well alex:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

hope all is well fam and u get over the flu rest easy dawg


----------



## jrod6676

It's worth every Penny I got a 60 rag


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :thumbsup: looking great sleep keep it up fam!!


thanks, and will do fam 



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks 



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :h5:


:h5:



npazzin said:


> quit playin you know yall live in belleview! LOL


nah not us straight North O 



ElMexicano said:


> Looks good...


thanks homie



big C said:


> 2013


you know it homie



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Have a Merry Christmas


appreciate it it homie ive been down with a stomach flu :barf:hope you had a good 1 



Loco 61 said:


> Merry X-Mas Vouges :rimshot:


appreciate it homie



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> hope all is well fam and u get over the flu rest easy dawg


thanks homie that shit beat the shit out of me 



jrod6676 said:


> It's worth every Penny I got a 60 rag


thats whats up homie


----------



## npazzin

mo pics!


----------



## vouges17

* riding with the homie in his rag with shaved firewall and windshield fogged up like know other decided I need's my heater that means more $ to body shop*


----------



## chevyman

LOL I SEE BIG HOMIE MAN GET IT OUT HERE IN THESE OMAHA STREET


----------



## APACHERX3

vouges17 said:


> * riding with the homie in his rag with shaved firewall and windshield fogged up like know other decided I need's my heater that means more $ to body shop*


nice!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> * riding with the homie in his rag with shaved firewall and windshield fogged up like know other decided I need's my heater that means more $ to body shop*


smart man looking good sleep ! you were gonna need that heat , I gotta have it ! heat and AC :yes:


----------



## vouges17

chevyman said:


> LOL I SEE BIG HOMIE MAN GET IT OUT HERE IN THESE OMAHA STREET


:yes: trying BIG TY



APACHERX3 said:


> nice!


thanks homie



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> smart man looking good sleep ! you were gonna need that heat , I gotta have it ! heat and AC :yes:


I know living in the midwest that was a bad move but it looks damn good with a clean a firewall but ac for sure dog!


----------



## CoupeDTS

if all the hot rods around here have chrome a/c units then you should too :biggrin: i feel cheap not having one but it looks good without it so oh well i suffer


----------



## vouges17

CoupeDTS said:


> if all the hot rods around here have *chrome a/c units then you should too *:biggrin: i feel cheap not having one but it looks good without it so oh well i suffer


the serpentine kit for my 348 has ac just big bucks $2400 polished then add another $400-$600 after me getting it chromed


----------



## Skim

looking good sleep


----------



## vouges17

Skim said:


> looking good sleep


thanks Skim, post some pics of that beast that way I can have some motivation :yes:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Lookin good


----------



## vouges17

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Lookin good


thanks homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sleep my paint company `couldn't find the rest of that candy homie sorry its discontinued ,you should try an og COLOR ! Black, Jade Green, REDor silver are the best colors on the 60's to me . I got some series 1 zeniths for you as well If you want them :biggrin: money Talks!!! hit u when I get off


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sleep my paint company `couldn't find the rest of that candy homie sorry its discontinued ,you should try an og COLOR ! Black, Jade Green, REDor silver are the best colors on the 60's to me . I got some series 1 zeniths for you as well If you want them :biggrin: money Talks!!! hit u when I get off


only og I like is kush :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> only og I like is kush :roflmao:


:420: lol what color you thinkin about then:facepalm:


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :420: lol what color you thinkin about then:facepalm:


:naughty: something under the rainbow


----------



## vouges17

* few things took apart getting that triple treatment in da morning 
*


----------



## vouges17

picked up batteries (4) getting idea on set up if batteries seen or not


----------



## CoupeDTS

What's the story on them batts, I need 4


----------



## vouges17

CoupeDTS said:


> What's the story on them batts, I need 4


got like 70 left hit me up


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT for the homie sleep coming along nicely homie!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT 1once again 60 riders !


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TTT for the homie sleep coming along nicely homie!


trying to Mike a lot of hard work and stupid paper


----------



## tigerman68

vouges17 said:


> trying to Mike a lot of hard work and stupid paper


:thumbsup:


----------



## rolling deep

Yea yea To The Top.....


----------



## vouges17




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


>


 u rich bastard ,looks good homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## APACHERX3

vouges17 said:


>


CANDY N CHROME CHROME AND CAAAAAAAAAANDY:worship:


----------



## tigerman68

vouges17 said:


>


I can't wait to see this done and on the streets!:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> u rich bastard ,looks good homie


thanks homie, I don't know about rich though



APACHERX3 said:


> CANDY N CHROME CHROME AND CAAAAAAAAAANDY:worship:


only 1 way to build my dream ride fuck a time schedule 



tigerman68 said:


> I can't wait to see this done and on the streets!:thumbsup:


no hurries Tone it will get there trust me just like the 68 we build are shit to the best of are ability


----------



## Mr Gee

vouges17 said:


>


Lookin real nice!! :h5:


----------



## rolling deep

ITS looking good.


----------



## vouges17

Mr Gee said:


> Lookin real nice!! :h5:


thanks homie



rolling deep said:


> ITS looking good.


thanks homie


----------



## vouges17




----------



## tigerman68

vouges17 said:


> [/QUOTE
> She coming along nicely, make them haters, hate Homie!


----------



## vouges17

tigerman68 said:


> vouges17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> She coming along nicely, make them haters, hate Homie!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Tone
Click to expand...


----------



## vouges17

*name for 60 rag * *" Green Goblin "*


----------



## npazzin

dont use that lol


----------



## CoupeDTS

Green hustle

There's a car in des moines green goblin from kc


----------



## regal ryda

shes looking real good homie :thumbsup: cant wait til you bring it down


----------



## vouges17

npazzin said:


> dont use that lol


lol ok 



CoupeDTS said:


> Green hustle
> 
> There's a car in des moines green goblin from kc


I did a google search and nothing checked all my lowrider magazines same there , never heard about anyone in Demoines using that but oh well like Howard and Shaq with superman name :yes:



regal ryda said:


> shes looking real good homie :thumbsup: cant wait til you bring it down


thanks Mike , see that deuce is smoothing sailing


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

OH U FANCY HUH?? hold your head down calvin ...... be still.... now :twak:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


>


ooooooh shit , looks damn good :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

oK sO ! SLEEP SENT HIS CHROME CONVERTIBLE RACK OUT TO THE PLATER! FOR THAT TRIPLE! *AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNSHAT!*


----------



## westsidehydros

Green with Envy


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ooooooh shit , looks damn good :thumbsup:


thanks brotha



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> oK sO ! SLEEP SENT HIS CHROME CONVERTIBLE RACK OUT TO THE PLATER! FOR THAT TRIPLE! *AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNSHAT!*


yes I did, can't wait for it to come back



westsidehydros said:


> Green with Envy


:yes:


----------



## vouges17

not the greatest camera pics but still looks good


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


>


 sleep them dudes aint bull shittin! lawd! LOOKS GOOOOOOOOOD!! CANDY!


----------



## npazzin

tjas a damn nice color


----------



## big C

Damn sleep shes almost there. Your boys got the 60 looking like a fresh ass green jolly rancher man shes glowing. Going to be beutiful :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

Wet paint make u feel like a saint


----------



## regal ryda

where you coming to when you come down


----------



## king debo

Looks like you've been " Spendin Green" Whats the interior color combo?


----------



## APACHERX3

vouges17 said:


> not the greatest camera pics but still looks good


CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDY:worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960

There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 10 guests)

angelisticsola5960, vouges17




Dammmmmm.... I thought I was the only one with a hater crowd. Or are they fans admiring Ur build anonymously...:roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Keep up the good work my niccuh...:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

vouges17 said:


> *name for 60 rag * *" Green Goblin "*





Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sleep them dudes aint bull shittin! lawd! LOOKS GOOOOOOOOOD!! CANDY!


thanks Mike, yeh them dudes get down


npazzin said:


> tjas a damn nice color


thanks homie


big C said:


> Damn sleep shes almost there. Your boys got the 60 looking like a fresh ass green jolly rancher man shes glowing. Going to be beutiful :thumbsup:


yeh im almost there, thanks Cody 



lone star said:


> Wet paint make u feel like a saint


thanks I think not really sure what that means:squint:



regal ryda said:


> where you coming to when you come down














king debo said:


> Looks like you've been " Spendin Green" Whats the interior color combo?















APACHERX3 said:


> CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDY:worship:


thanks home boy 



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump


thanks



angelisticsola5960 said:


> There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 10 guests)
> 
> angelisticsola5960, vouges17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammmmmm.... I thought I was the only one with a hater crowd. Or are they fans admiring Ur build anonymously...:roflmao:


 yeh there is a lot of that on this build sometimes I wonder why but we know why , I just say thanks for looking 



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Keep up the good work my niccuh...:thumbsup:


trying to play catch up niccuh:h5:



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Nice...:thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## vouges17

so I also got my calipers back from getting that triple treatment they where good and fucked up , next week hopefully brake shields will be finished they where extra pitted


----------



## CoupeDTS

If being an honest rider that helps others out and builds top notch cars brings haterz, then yeah I know how u feel and I'm on ur side, this game is fucked up sometimes


----------



## vouges17

CoupeDTS said:


> If being an honest rider that helps others out and builds top notch cars brings haterz, then yeah I know how u feel and I'm on ur side, this game is fucked up sometimes


sad to say but yes sir lowriding is full of that, lets get back to the old school let the car speak for itself, then a lot of pussies would shut the fuck up funny most haters don't even a car :rant:


----------



## drasticbean

:fool2::wave:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT for a badass 60 build uffin:


----------



## tigerman68

:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## TKeeby79

Looking Good Homie!! 


vouges17 said:


> not the greatest camera pics but still looks good


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT cant wait til you move to the area homie!


----------



## regal ryda

hurry up then homie


----------



## Coca Pearl

vouges17 said:


> not the greatest camera pics but still looks good


looks like they put the deep layers of candy green on there


----------



## NmE60

WHAT UP BRUH.....IM BACK


----------



## USF '63

vouges17 said:


> not the greatest camera pics but still looks good


oh...........it looks good alright....... damn good


----------



## USF '63

vouges17 said:


> ...............


they are building that right across 121 from where Brian stayed..........


----------



## vouges17

drasticbean said:


> :fool2::wave:


:h5:



westcoastlowrider said:


> TTMFT for a badass 60 build uffin:


thanks homie



tigerman68 said:


> :thumbsup::worship:






TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good Homie!!


thanks homie



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TTT cant wait til you move to the area homie!


me neither :drama:



regal ryda said:


> hurry up then homie


store aint built yet :run:



Coca Pearl said:


> looks like they put the deep layers of candy green on there


yep thats what the rest of car will look like when finished 



NmE60 said:


> WHAT UP BRUH.....IM BACK


about time homie welcome back :h5:



USF '63 said:


> oh...........it looks good alright....... damn good


thanks Bob 



USF '63 said:


> they are building that right across 121 from where Brian stayed..........


:angel:


----------



## vouges17

*putting front end together getting ready for hood to go on, also got a update on my rack getting chromed Mr Impala aint messing around *:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:thumbsup: told you it would work out:h5:


----------



## tigerman68

vouges17 said:


> *putting front end together getting ready for hood to go on, also got a update on my rack getting chromed Mr Impala aint messing around *:thumbsup:


CHROME!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

Keep pushing Homie.. your almost there


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

vouges17 said:


> not the greatest camera pics but still looks good


:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Good stuff!!!!!


vouges17 said:


> *putting front end together getting ready for hood to go on, also got a update on my rack getting chromed Mr Impala aint messing around *:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## sic713




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)
STRICTLY MIKE 
pejayloc+
landshark 68
:nicoderm: sup pejay where u been man?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Lookin good!


----------



## big C

Wut it dew sleep :wave:


----------



## DUB562

nice work homie


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Back on top


----------



## westcoastlowrider

vouges17 said:


> *putting front end together getting ready for hood to go on, also got a update on my rack getting chromed Mr Impala aint messing around *:thumbsup:


:drama::fool2::thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What's the latest


----------



## Blocky77

:nicoderm:


----------



## APACHERX3

vouges17 said:


> *pics of what she looked like in the fields of Canada*


*
ORALE! CAN'T WAIT TO GET STARTED ON MINES, SLEEPS, UR RANFLA HAS CAME A LONG WAYS...........*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT


----------



## Caballo

I'm itching to see this project rolling forward. You've created a monster, now you need to feed the monster.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## dunk420

FIDN TO B ROLLING THIS BEAST


----------



## rolling deep

TTT


----------



## vouges17

appreciate all the bumps homies, getting back on her real soon


----------



## cutlass_rider

:wave:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bad Ass Build. Them Daytons on point


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

bump fo my homie he'll be back soon!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT sleep finish this mayne!:yes:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Update?


----------



## vouges17

so ive been gone for the grip, went threw a krazy divorce but your boy made it. Had to put my rides up but after the battle I'm back. I appreciate some of the phones calls. I will post some of the update pics. No this mf still aint done :facepalm:


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

Any updates?:drama:


----------



## CoupeDTS

I've seen some pics. It's coming along.


----------



## ~SLEEP~




----------

